#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-24
<kfogel> nigelb: ping, if you have a few minutes to chat about Launchpad +patches view and its use in the Patch Day (http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/flash-news/).
<kfogel> nigelb: ayt?
<ara> good morning!
<dpm> morning all
<qense> good morning
<qense> hi dpm
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> morning community!
<ddecator> morning popey
<czajkowski> very quiet in here
<popey>  ____   ___   ___  _
<popey> | __ ) / _ \ / _ \| |
<popey> |  _ \| | | | | | | |
<popey> | |_) | |_| | |_| |_|
<popey> |____/ \___/ \___/(_)
<popey>                      
<czajkowski> that'll do :)
<czajkowski> though I associate you and ascii with MOO cow :)
<qense> Don't let jussi hear you've been using ASCII art!
<czajkowski> dont tell him!
<jussi> /aq popey no ascii art
<jussi> :P
<qense> too late!
 * popey glares at qense for hilighting jussi 
<czajkowski> qense: next time dont highlight his nick :p
<qense> popey: pretend you're not here so jussi can't ban you
 * popey hides behind czajkowski 
<czajkowski> lovely, it's not as if jussi is scared of me
 * jussi stares at the channel tiredly
<jussi> I hate mondays
<czajkowski> jussi: see ascii is fun
<jussi> no
<czajkowski> you really are no fun what so ever
<qense> It's probably not as fun in #ubuntu as it is here. :)
<popey> well, that woke everyone up :)
<popey> my work here is done
<jussi> true...
<jussi> qense: very true
<czajkowski> popey: cheers!
<jussi> oh dmmit... I forgot
<qense> afk, pizza time!
<jussi> I was going to get a photo at uds of me hugging gord...
<jussi> with gord having a crazed get me away from this look on his face...
<popey> does gord do any other faces than crazed?
<jussi> lol
<czajkowski> popey: hello pot this is the kettle calling!
<jussi> hehe
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> hmm I really should get breakie but thats a bit late and too early for lunch
<jussi> brunch!
<jussi> czajkowski: and its never too late/early for a bacon sandwich :P
<qense> jussi: Have you seen http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbp_/4624069108/ ?
<jussi> qense: I hadnt seen that, thanks! :D
<Tm_T> jussi: "oops"
<jussi> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> jussi: the pic
<jussi> Tm_T: heh... more like... what now?
<Tm_T> hmm, am I only one or is the first url in topic broken?
<qense>  Tm_T: That's correct indeed, there are now subdirectories for the different releases.
<qense> it should be <http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html>.
<Tm_T> jussi: ^
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the Community Team || ROCK THIS: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html - DONE Makes Bacon a Happy Boy  || This Channel is logged  ||
<Tm_T> thank you
<jussi> yw
<Tm_T> 7part my work is done
 * Tm_T hides
<doctormo> How did I manage to get out of UDS without any tasks asigned to me. huh.
<qense> doctormo: None? Wow.
<qense> how?
<doctormo> qense: Perhaps the DML tasks aren't tracked, ground control is on desktop track so they aint there.
<doctormo> DML = Docs, Manuals and Learning (the projects)
<qense> doctormo: There is an all.html file, if you want to be sure. :)
<doctormo> qense: nope, wow everything I do is off radar.
<qense> doctormo: Register some blueprints! Now we all assume you'll be doing nothing at all during the next cycle!
<doctormo> qense: I registered blueprints already, it's not important though because I don't have to report to anyone.
<qense> ah
<nigelbabu> heya qense
<qense> hi nigelbabu!
<nigelbabu> some good news! I started a new job :)
<doctormo> Congratulations nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> And, they want to switch developer work stations to Ubuntu! Yay!
<qense> yay! Congrulations indeed.
<qense> more yay
<qense> nigelbabu: What's your new job?
<nigelbabu> qense: web developer + project coordinator
<AlanBell> yay nigelbabu!
<qense> nice
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: yep, I've been yaay-ing for some time about the switch to Ubuntu.  Its downloading on one of the systems, but almost end of day now
<nigelbabu> I'll work on it tomorrow and create a custom remastersys image
<nigelbabu> Any thoughts? Is that the best way to go?
<jturek> congrats nigelbabu
<doctormo> nigelbabu: Get yourself a nice wallpaper
<nigelbabu> Like, I want to remove some apps and add some stuff
<nigelbabu> doctormo: hm, I'll ask the design guy to make one for the entire company
<nigelbabu> thanks jturek :)
<jussi> doctormo: Ive got a whole lot of tasks for you if you want something to do :D
<doctormo> jussi: That's impossible.
<nigelbabu> btw, does all the community blueprints end up on the burndown chart?
<doctormo> jussi: As was said, it's not that I have no tasks, but that none of them are tracked. funny.
<jussi> heh
<nigelbabu> doctormo: same here.  will it be tracked at some point?
<Technoviking> jcastro: saw that Skype is now in the Canonical partnet repos.
<jcastro> oh?
<Technoviking> yup apt-get upgrade just upgraded my version installed from Skype
<qense> yeah
<qense> That's a good thing, I suppose.
<jussi> wow...
<akgraner> Technoviking, I never got that one to work right for me :-/
<Technoviking> akgraner: what problem do you have?
<JanC> http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/05/24/google-io-my-favorite-conference-to-skip/ --> somehow that makes me think about "UDS remote participation" ;)
<nigelb> JanC: UDS remote participation was *awesome* for the record
<JanC> hehe, maybe that's why google is "copying" it?  ;)
<nigelb> perhaps, copying and taking it a step ahead
<nigelb> with video streaming etc, but then they have more money
<JanC> they didn't have live streams though, except for the keynotes & such
<nigelb> sigh, not a perfect copy then
<nigelb> its the smaller ones that you really want to listen
<nigelb> and participate
<nigelb> the only problem with remote participation for me was my local power issues
<JanC> hm, are there any "new style" Ubuntu presentation templates for OOo?
<bencrisford> JanC: I was looking for one for my OW session slides but I couldnt find one
<nigelb> neither did I
<czajkowski> JanC: ask someone who gave one at uds
<czajkowski> they all had the new fonts and themes
<JanC> yeah, well, but we don't have the new font yet...  ;)
<czajkowski> we do for Ubuntu
<czajkowski> and most have that for the design theme in the templates
<pleia2> cjohnston used one in his classbot presentation
<pleia2> one == OOo template
<akgraner> jcastro, just sent you a spreadsheet to take a look at when you get a chance.. re open week
<akgraner> I have heard everything now - I had some describe me as a social butterfly with teeth.. hehe
<czajkowski> lol
<akgraner> I was cracking up
<Pendulum> haha
<JFo> akgraner, how... apt
<Pendulum> JFo: you mean you weren't the person who said it?
<JFo> Pendulum, I wish :-P
<JFo> I was thinking more "Social butterfly with whip and spurs"
<JFo> but that is just me :-)
<akgraner> JFo, :-P
<JFo> :-D
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-25
<nigelb> akgraner: that somone knows you well ;)
<jussi> so, many of you will be happy to know, that Im now using gnome... :/
<maco> jussi: im not
<jussi> (yes, I broke my kde and cant get it fixed) :P
<maco> erm, not happy to know
<maco> also not using gnome
<maco> why cant you get it fixed? does it work for other users?
<jussi> encryption has borked something and I cant get to the home dir to fix whatever the issue is...
<maco> how are you getting to the home dir to use gnome?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> morning dholbach! How are you?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm: slowly getting better
<dholbach> dpm:  still not up to my usual 100%
<dholbach> and you? how are you?
<dpm> ah, damn :/, I hope you get better and better during the week. I'm fine, I recovered by the end of last week, just in time for the Catalan LoCo release party on the weekend
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> how did it go?
<dpm> it was awesome, I need to write a blog post today, but here are some pictures in the meantime: http://tinyurl.com/38td8bw and http://tinyurl.com/3yqdwaj ;)
<dpm> it was here in Valencia, so the best thing was that I didn't have to drive hundreds of km to attend :)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that looks great
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> heya czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: hey
<jussi> czajkowski: I need some irish specific help... do you remember a movie made in ireland about 5 years ago that featured a couple of guys in wheelchairs?  Im trying to remember the name of it....
<czajkowski> um..
<czajkowski> not heard of that
<jussi> czajkowski: I know it came out in 2004 or 2005 (while I was there) but I ujust cant seem to find it :/
<jussi> ahh, I found it. :) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417791/
<czajkowski> hmm
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hey dholbach
<nigelbabu> Sigh. Got served.  BIOS doesn't let me install Ubuntu :(
<dholbach> alright, I'll move back home again - see you later
<AlanBell> jussi: boo
<AlanBell> jussi: I have ordered the travel vouchers, should be delivered tomorrow
<jussi> AlanBell: excellent
<jussi> I was about to come chasin you
<jussi> :D
<Pendulum> this was brought up last night, but not in this channel, but if there's anyone going to debconf who might be interested in talking about Ubuntu-related topics (other than jcastro ;-) ), can you let me know sometime today?
<Pendulum> there was someone asking around about it last night and I somehow ended up being the person with the contact info :-)
<czajkowski> what kind of topics ?
<AlanBell> who deals with trademark issues?
<Pendulum> dunno, they were just looking for anyone ubuntu-related who might want to speak as far as I can tell
<AlanBell> http://www.borehamwoodtimes.co.uk/education/north_london_education/north_london_independent_schools/the_holmewood_school/
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I suspect Canonical might have some sort of legal dept/person who would look at that
<czajkowski> aye
<AlanBell> yes, I suspect so too
<czajkowski> randa: do you know who in canonical to poke?
<AlanBell> would it be Amanda Brock or someone else?
<jussi> AlanBell: there is a trademarks email iirc
<jussi> https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<AlanBell> jussi: thanks
<AlanBell> http://www.thsl.org.uk/ and all over their prospectus
<randa> czajkowski: amanda brock
<czajkowski> randa: thanks
<randa> czajkowski: sorry, trademark would be MIchelle
<czajkowski> AlanBell: see what randa said
<AlanBell> randa: I submitted the form that jussi pointed to, will that go to Michelle?
<randa> AlanBell: what form?
<AlanBell> https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<randa> Alan, yes I guess so
<AlanBell> good
<AlanBell> pretty spectacular violation isn't it!
<randa> Alan, anything related to trademarks should go to MIchelle: michelle@canonical.com
<AlanBell> ok, sent a mail
<jcastro> good morning!
<Pendulum> morning jcastro
<jcastro> akgraner: your spreadsheet looks awesome!
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!  I'm doing one for Dev and App weeks too.. so should have those to you all shortly
<cjohnston> hey jcastro
<qense> good afternoon
<Pendulum> hiya qense
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: do you remember that function-looking script you ran on people.u.c that one day?
<dholbach> jcastro: in the end I think I ran it locally
<jcastro> do I need a copy of the archive locally?
<dholbach> yes, that's how I did it
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, see you tomorrow everyone!
<czajkowski> jussi: darling are you around?
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> jcastro: poke?
<jussi> *cough* darling?
<jussi> czajkowski: yes Im here....
<Pendulum> jussi: you better not be complaining there :P
<jussi> Pendulum: no, but sari might be :P
<nigelb> I hope his fiance isn't looking :D
<czajkowski> jussi: see pm
 * czajkowski is tackling blueprints
 * nigelb wonders if laura fixed video issue
<czajkowski> dont be daft
<czajkowski> gave up
<czajkowski> no point
<nigelb> :/
<nigelb> someone should make a british and irish english to american english translator, sigh
<nigelb> I had to google daft
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> sorry
<nigelb> but during uds was funnier.  I was out in a computer cafe and everyone was giving me strange looks when jono "translated" "she's a nice crack".  was laughing too much
<AlanBell> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution this one too
<AlanBell> but it certainly won't help with everything czajkowski comes out with :-)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone! see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> oi
<czajkowski> brats
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> bye :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> hmm shame the #tag #locoteams isn't used as much as it can be
<czajkowski> but I'm gonna be doing some loco coun cil stuff and going to be pushing that tag
<czajkowski> :)
 * czajkowski noms on a curly wurly 
<czajkowski> nyommy
 * nigelb googles again
<nigelb> ah, so thats what it ise
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> ugh, falling asleep tat the keyboard... tme for bed.  later folk
<czajkowski> n
<czajkowski> n
<jcastro> nigelb: yo
<doctormo> cjohnston: hey you want GC answers?
<qense> jcastro: Nigel's gone to bed.
<jcastro> I got his pm
<czajkowski> jcastro: in blueprints, status of INPROGRESS or STARTED is that correct? what's the difference
<jcastro> not sure
 * jcastro looks it up
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto
<jcastro> czajkowski: I would just do inprogress
<czajkowski> jcastro: I ask as I've been marking my stuff as INPROGRESS but assignee nothing has changed under my nick
<qense> czajkowski: That's correct, INPROGRESS is just an alias for ToDo
<czajkowski> ah grand
<daubers> evening
<czajkowski> daubers: CAKE MAN!
<daubers> o/
<czajkowski> no jono ?
<cjohnston> I haven't seen him this week
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-26
<dado55> can somebody help me with ubuntu installation?
<Pendulum> dado55: you might want to try #ubuntu
<dado55> when i boot installation, it came to first screen where dots show progres and then freeze
<Pendulum> dado55: this isn't a support channel. Please try asking in #ubuntu where there will be more people who can try to help you
<dado55> i'm tried, but everybody seems to sleeping :)
<doctormo> Hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya doctormo
<duanedesign> is this not the coolest van you have ever seen. :) http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=31402898&id=1303906019
<doctormo> Pendulum: Doing well?
<Pendulum> doctormo: packing and cleaning
<doctormo> :-) moving?
<Pendulum> tomorrow
<duanedesign> 2/11
<duanedesign> ugh.
<duanedesign> doctormo: is this page current, as far as how the courses should be structured?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<doctormo> duanedesign: Yes, that's the basic flow of the materials
<duanedesign> doctormo: ok, great
<doctormo> duanedesign: There should be also a teachers document called a lesson plan which gives the teacher information about what tools are required, what initial conditions to look for and what outcomes should be the main goals.
<duanedesign> doctormo: great i will add that to my notes
<doctormo> duanedesign: Are you planning on making some materials?
<duanedesign> doctormo: i started some a few months back. I have on my ToDo list to finish them.
<duanedesign> they were on using Launchpad
<pleia2> doctormo: are we advising people to just forget asciidoc? should they just make courses in openoffice for now?
<doctormo> Interesting :-)
<doctormo> pleia2: Writing anything in anything for now while we have undecided formatted.
 * pleia2 nods
<duanedesign> I have them in different stages of completion. This is the first one. most are about at this level. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki
<duanedesign> lots of you and your, that i need to get rid of
<ara> morning!
<ddecator> morning ara
<ara> morning ddecator
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> morning ddecator :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<ara> morning dpm, dholbach
<dholbach> hola ara! hola dpm!
<dholbach> how are you doing my friends?
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> how are you? :)
<popey> tickety boo!
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> hey everyone, morning dholbach, ara!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<ara> hey dpm, randa_
<randa_> hi ara
<randa_> hi dpm
<dholbach> Spanish mafia complete again :)
<dpm> buenos días randa_, ara :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning how's you?
<dholbach> czajkowski: getting better and better, finally the sun is shining in Berlin
<czajkowski> good to hear
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> tidying before I drive back to Dublin for a few days for the last time
<dholbach> I can imagine you're busy now with moving stuff, etc?
<czajkowski> pretty much all done, but need to sort out a few things in Dublin, like Ubuntu hour and car getting serviced. but in Dublin I'll have no internet from Today till Saturday.
<dholbach> ugh :-/
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> :-)
 * dpm remembers now that his car needs service badly as well
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya
<czajkowski> cjohnston: Pendulum do ye ever sleep
<cjohnston> o/ Pendulum
<cjohnston> czajkowski: umm.. not normally
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> but reciently a lot
<cjohnston> When I'm up this early it usually means I have to work that day
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I tried from midnight to 5, I think I got maybe 2 hours
<Pendulum> but only 4 more hours to finish cleaning and packing
 * cjohnston went to a concert last night
<dpm> hey cjohnston, Pendulum
<czajkowski> randa_: have you had any requests to shipit from israel for a confernece pack
<randa_> czajkowski: the new conference packs are not ready yet
<randa_> czajkowski: I cant remember let me check
<randa_> czajkowski: do u have a name?
<randa_> no czajkowski I dont see any request from Israel
<czajkowski> ddora would be the name
<czajkowski> randa_: getting him to resend it, conference isn't till August
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro: do you know if Mr Metal will be back today? :)
<dpm> dholbach, I think he said tomorrow, let me check...
<dholbach> so no team call
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, no team call it seems, he'll be off Mon - Wed
<dpm> jcastro, ^
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: yeah, he's back tomorrow
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: I will be gone tomorrow and friday though!
<dholbach> jcastro: you deserve a break
<jcastro> it's not really a break
<jcastro> it's more like "brb, getting married"
<dpm> jcastro, nice for you! Let's see if we get the team together next week
<popey> oooo
<Pendulum> jcastro: congrats :)
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> I have so many ubuntu people coming
<jcastro> the graners, james_w, emma jane, half my loco, cody
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> quiet weekend on IRC then
<jcastro> even nixternal!
<Pendulum> I think yours will be the 6th wedding in the past 3 weeks of friends of mine. Obviously May is the month to get married
<akgraner> I want to hear jcasto sing - "Get me to the Church on Time" from my Fair Lady :-)
<Pendulum> jcastro: you should!
<Pendulum> akgraner: you should film it when it happens :)
<jcastro> akgraner: bring your camera!
<akgraner> did you all see the new themes.. ubuntu.com and Canonical are up now.. woo hoo!
<Pendulum> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> Pendulum: pong
<Pendulum> doctormo: are you still considering PiCon?
<doctormo> Pendulum: Yes, we have a confirmation from Johnathon, assume I can get a ride there and they've invited us (begged?) then we should be good to go.
<doctormo> Pendulum: Remind me of the date?
<Pendulum> okay. cause I hadn't looked to see where it's being held and as it turns out it's all of about 5 minutes from where I'll be living at the time so figured I'd put out an offer to help out :)
<Pendulum> August 20-something
<Pendulum> August 20-22
<Pendulum> anyway, I'm now getting offline until I'm back in CT later today. catch y'all later!
<doctormo> bye
<jcastro> Technoviking: can we get "chriscoulson" an ubuntu developer badge on the forums? He's our Firefox/Chromium/whatever browser guy now
<qense> good afternoon!
<Technoviking> jcastro: sure
<Technoviking> jcastro: don't see a chriscoulson account on the forums, does he use a different name?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=126361
<jcastro> I missed a C!
<Technoviking> jcastro: done
<jcastro> <3
<dholbach> ok my friends, time for me to go - the French course is calling
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> HUGS
<nigelb> ciao :)
<nigelb> oh wait... au revoir... whatever.. I think the spellings off
<dholbach> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha from Ubuntu Hour
<qense> czajkowski: Is the story of your Polish origins true?
<qense> or are you a native Irish?
<czajkowski> qense: how are you only asking this now
<qense> czajkowski: I wanted to say djen dobre or dobre den to you, but I wasn't exactly sure. :P
<qense> It's busy in my head and every now and then questions like these that I have forgot pop-up in my head again.
<czajkowski> qense: my grandfather is Polish, came over in WWII
<qense> czajkowski: ah, that explains the Polish surname
<qense> czajkowski: How's the Ubuntu Hour going?
<czajkowski> brilliant
<qense> good
<jcastro> czajkowski: I like photo #22 the best!
<czajkowski> #25 is from ireland
<czajkowski> brilliant
<czajkowski> brilliant
<czajkowski> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ vote  for the world play day competition
<qense> chauvinist!
<qense> I've already voted of course!
<czajkowski> qense: do not even start!
<qense> czajkowski: You're spamming each channel!
<qense> good!
<qense> :)
<czajkowski> qense: not all but some
<doctormo> jcastro: Is jono off on holiday again?
<jcastro> doctormo: he'll be back tomorrow
<qense> Short holidays he takes.
<doctormo> qense: I usually notice after a week, it's too quiet in here :-D
<qense> yeah, quite
<jcastro> qense: what do you think notify-osd is missing?
<jcastro> qense: I agree with all the other examples though
<qense> jcastro: There were some things in the specification that were supposed to be implemented in a later iteration, I forgot which, I have to admit. It's also not good for a project to receive so little attention. Plus: there was enough work to do on the placement and categorisation of the notifications. (Bottom right, right top, a bit lower.) Also: in the beginning there was a settings tool for Notify OSD, which was removed during the develo
<qense> ping cycle (I think with the mention that it would be readded later).
<qense> And Notify OSD isn't themable, it will always be black.
<qense> jcastro: I fear for AppInd, really. I'm afraid the developers will be way too busy with the Global Menu to spend much attention to it.
<qense> Many new projects in Ubuntu feel like computer-janitor: nice start, promising, but left alone due to a lack of people with time to work on it.
<qense> the great idea is there, the first implementation, but then it needs iterative improvements to really become a success and the developers are already working on something else.
<qense> Canonical needs more developers.
<qense> but developers are expensive and hard to get, unfortunately
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I think the placement and the theme things are design decisions
<qense> jcastro: https://bugs.aunchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/500663
<qense> some time-out handling stuff wasn't fully implemented yet
<jcastro> ah
<qense> jcastro: By the way, the dx-m-app-indicator blueprint is still proposed for the maverick series, and therefore not showing up on the workitem lists
<jcastro> yeah jono needs to accept it
<qense> Jono?
<jcastro> oh, I mean dbarth
<qense> jcastro: The design team isn't using the workitems? I did see workitems in their blueprints, but there wasn't a page for them in pitti's lists.
<qense> jcastro: Maybe someone should explain them how it works?
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-dx-team.html
<qense> jcastro: That's dx, not design
<jcastro> oh oh
<qense> Has someone told the design team how the work items are fetched?
<jcastro> they know
<qense> ok
<jcastro> they're not really part of the platform team so I don't think they use it
<_KAMI_> hi
<_KAMI_> Will Canonical support the OpenOffice.org Conference 2010?
<AlanBell> _KAMI_: I am not from canonical, but where is it and what support are you looking for?
<akgraner> AlanBell, here is a link to it http://conference.services.openoffice.org/index.php/ooocon/2010
<AlanBell> thanks
<doctormo> Gah, LinuxCon will be held 1 mile away from where I live and I can't afford to go. Why did it have to be $400.
<cjohnston> uggh
<doctormo> Time for salad!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-27
<doctormo> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/466629
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jono: how are you doing? how was your few days off?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> nice thanks :)
<jono> dholbach, do you mind if we move our call to Fri?
<jono> I would like to review the BPs before we speak
<dholbach> jono: can do, hang on
<jono> thanks
<dholbach> 15 utc?
<dholbach> jono: ^
<jono> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> jono: I'll make some changes to the loco directory blueprint now (split up the actions, so it's better to track)
<dholbach> apart from that I'm good
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> ok, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<popey> morning world!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> popey: how's our very own Pontifex today?
<popey> Very good now I've had poached eggs, toast and coffee
<dholbach> awesome
<popey> breakfast of kings!
<popey> (and queens)
<popey> hows things in .de ?
<dholbach> good, just doing a bit of sponsoring, then getting back to heaps of mails in my inbox
<popey> :)
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm!
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> jcastro: is it OK if I chuck over the "ask interested people to set up daily builds and interview them later on" action to you?
<dholbach> I'll split it up too
<nhandler> dholbach: By any chance do you have time to put out a quick blog post and check with mdeslaur about his packaging training session today?
<dholbach> nhandler: we need to change something about the packaging training - I'm drowning in work :-(
<dholbach> nhandler: I'll squeeze it in
<dholbach> nhandler: thanks a bunch for reminding me and staying on top of things
<dholbach> nhandler: we had a bunch of people who "reported back" on the p-t-c membership expiration - we should count on them
<nhandler> dholbach: I thought we only had 2 renew (besides you and me), and I haven't heard from Steve in a while or seen him around online (I'll send him a message). I'll try and contact Andrew
<dholbach> I thought there was somebody else too
 * dholbach shrugs
<randa_> hi dholbach do you know adi roiban's nickname?
<dholbach> randa_: it's adiroiban
<randa_> gracias daniel
<dholbach> de nada
<dholbach> nhandler: wiki updates, blog post written, also sent to ubuntu-motu-mentors
<dholbach> jcastro, james_w: if you could check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/GettingStarted I'd appreciate it :)
<nhandler> dholbach: You rock. I haven't talked to mdeslaur yet to confirm. Hopefully he can still do the session.
<dholbach> nhandler: I talked to him - he's up for it
<nhandler> :D
<nhandler> I'll take care of the post-session work
<dholbach> thanks
<jdub> howdy - what's the process to renew lapsed membership?
<popey> hi jdub when did it lapse?
<popey> jdub: usually if it lapsed like yesterday and someone forgot to go to lp to renew, we just renew for them
<jdub> probably about 4 years ago :-)
<popey> heh, attened one of the regional membership boards is the answer then
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership links to them
<jdub> popey: thanks -- are they going to grok renewal?
<popey> jdub: tbh i dont think this has come up before
<popey> long-lapsed members that is
<jcastro> jdub: just ask people to vouch for you
<jcastro> and give a testimonial, etc.
<popey> yeah, testimonials on your personal wiki page count for a lot, especially when they come from current members
<jdub> ok, i'll put some deets on my wiki page and light up the bat signal
<jdub> thanks dudes
<popey> np jdub
 * dholbach hugs jdub, popey and jcastro
<dholbach> hey ara
<dholbach> jcastro: aren't you on holiday today?
<dholbach> jcastro: soren about daily builds: <soren> Oh, neat.
<dholbach> :-D
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah, but I have a gnome call in an hour so I might as well finish things
<jcastro> dholbach: the wiki page looks great
<dholbach> glad you like it :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: although for an example you might want to use another project other than "bzr"
<jcastro> so as not to confuse people
<dholbach> it was a screenshot that abentley gave me - I have no builds set up
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> here in dit with students about oss
<czajkowski> they want to learn about community
<czajkowski> doing their thesis on it
<jdub> jcastro, dholbach: would you do me the honour? :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeffWaugh
<dholbach> jdub: I'll write "JeffWaugh locked me out of the bungalow at GUADEC, he didn't turn up until early in the morning, he was the only one with the key. SebastienBacher and I had to climb through the window to get back in. Thanks Jeff @SIG@"
<dholbach> jdub: sounds good?
<jdub> ha ha
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> jdub: yeah I'll got to it in a minute
 * jcastro is trying to finish off a bunch of things this morning
<jdub> no rush, looks like the next meeting is in june
<jcastro> that's next week!
<jcastro> June I mean
<jcastro> dholbach: for the first few projects let's do like acire and lernid, since I am running those builds on my local box already and I seem to have totally broken them
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> this is going to be FANTASTIC
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> I am trying findshitinarchive.py
<jcastro> do you remember if it should be spitting out output right away?
<dholbach> no idea, sorry
<dholbach> I think I just used "grep -ir" locally in the end
<Technoviking> dholbach: Have two people at me office coming to Ubuntu packaging training today if they can get the Kubuntu IRC client working:)
<dholbach> Technoviking: awesome!
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we all could advertise it a bit more
<Technoviking> dholbach: I will tweet it
<dholbach> awesome, I'll ping people in all kinds of irc channels about it
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<nigelb> heya jono :)
<jono> hey nigelb :)
<jono> back after a few days vacation :)
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> howdy dpm :)
<jono> hows things?
<jono> qense, around?
<qense> hello jono
<dpm> things are good :)
<qense> jono: You called that a vacation? How many days were that? A half?
<jono> I think the bug tag on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu needs to be "app-menu" not "global-menu" - can you adjust that, jcastro said you were on it
<jono> qense, heh, three days
<qense> jono: Ah, will do
<jono> qense, thanks!
<nigelb> there you go, jono is back and I haz 1 mail per second
<jono> nigelb, lol
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you guys tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<Pendulum> dholbach: have a good rest of your day! *hugs*
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> bye
<dpm> time to call it a day too, see you all!
<akgraner> jono, ping
<jono> hey akgraner
<akgraner> jono, hey!  Just got your email - I'll get you the names if just a few minutes
<jono> thanks
<akgraner> I just walked back in the door - I'll send out an email on the time as well :-)  Thank you so much!
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<jono> sorry for the delayed response
<akgraner> jono, no worries - :-)  you are allowed vacation :-)  (Just know you are missed) :-P
<jono> :)
<doctormo> welcome back jono
<jono> thanks doctormo :)
<doctormo> go anywhere nice?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: boo
<Pendulum> czajkowski: enjoying your time in dublin? :)
<czajkowski> trying new pubs
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> applied for a ton of jobs in ibm today
<czajkowski> and I've 2 phone interviews next week for other places back up here
<Pendulum> nice
<czajkowski> and helping 2 studetns with their thesis on Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> busy
<czajkowski> aye I hate being bored shitless tbh
<akgraner> czajkowski, sounds like cool stuff there...
<czajkowski> aye the 2 thesis are pretty cool
<czajkowski> one I prefer over the other
<akgraner> not the being bored part  - just the pubs and thesis
<czajkowski> but today was basic stuff, like DO NOT SEND STUFF IN .DOC
<czajkowski> do not top post and do not send me html
<czajkowski> code of conduct irc and meetings over irc was all new to them
<czajkowski> so I'm gonna blog weekly about their proress as it's all new to them and kinda werd seeing i through the m how they are seeing the oss community for the first time
<czajkowski> but they will never send me a .doc again or html after todays lecture :)
<Pendulum> haha
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I shall educate them all one by one
 * czajkowski is so easily pleased 
<Pendulum> okay, dinnertime here (so weird to be on other people's schedules for food)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: enjoy
<janc_lgm> http://www.slideshare.net/hpdang/libre-graphics-meeting-2010-brussels-presentation-by-hong-phuc-dang --> nice talk @ LGM today
<janc_lgm> recording will come later, this are the slides
<janc_lgm> nigelb: ^^^ what I talked about
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-28
<cjohnston> czajkowski at a pub? never would have guessed.. ;-)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I suspect she's not anymore
<ara> morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: all better?
<dholbach> yeah, all good - thanks :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<czajkowski> good, need to drop car in for service in a wee bit then out to meetings.
<popey> morning all!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<czajkowski> whoo tis Friday and the sun is out :D
<qense> good afternoon
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach :)
<czajkowski> jono: my dear you free for a quick (I promise) 3 min pm ?
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<czajkowski> lovely
<jono> dholbach, call in 5
<jono> ?
<dholbach> jono: yep
<jono> dholbach, sweet :)
<qense> dholbach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Igxexgjh8 Ha!
<dholbach> qense: I'll have a look later on
<qense> dholbach: Only if you have some spare time! It's nothing serious. ;)
<jono> dholbach, sorry net went down
<jono> give me two mins
<dholbach> jono: sure
<Technoviking> jcastro: Have you tried Cloud Services Notifications? Now my Google Reader shows up in my indictor menu
<jono> dholbach, alright, mumble?
<dholbach> jono: go go go
<qense> urrgh. Our LoCo really is a mess. All kind of people making up fancy bureaucratic structures that make them feel they are someone, but that don't do anything useful. Every subteam and council has its own board and would rather want it to be closed for public viewing. Most of it already is, but now the 'Community Council' suddenly doesn't want Ubuntu NL team members to read their board.
<qense> We're getting all kind of closed entities, the founders of the 'Community Council' think we need a community council because otherwise the Ubuntu NL team won't listen to the community and you can hardly participate if no one inside the team proposes to give you access to the closed boards.
<qense> Ubuntu NL is mostly a forum.
<qense> So unfortunately we only really attract people that like to watch forum discussions all day.
<czajkowski> qense: ugh
<qense> czajkowski: People think they're fancy with their fancy titles and subteams, but we do very little productive.
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> qense: do ye need a hand ?
<janc_lgm> qense: saying it's mostly a forum is somewhat of an exaggeration, the actually active people do good work
<qense> janc_lgm: But they're not really visible. If you don't look good enough everything seems very lethargic.
<janc_lgm> maybe because they aren't on the forum so much
<nigelb> czajkowski: I got a question related to the loco stuff
<czajkowski> fire ahead
<qense> janc_lgm: and that's the problem because for most people the Ubuntu NL community is the forums and nothing more
<qense> czajkowski: Tomorrow is our national release party, that's a good place to shake things up a little. ;)
<janc_lgm> and most of the forum people don't do so much
<nigelb> so, indian loco isn't *very* active (except for the m/l, which is *very* active).  I'm planning a few small events in my city.  doesn that gives us a + points at reapproval?
<qense> czajkowski: But thanks for your offer. I'll call you when people start screaming and such.
<nigelb> we are too big, so its difficult to have events all over.
<czajkowski> qense: how about asking before it gets to the screaming bit :) I like less drama
<qense> czajkowski: Don't you like conflict resolution? :D
<czajkowski> nigelb: sure, but why not have events all over
<czajkowski> qense: I di indeed
<qense> nigelb: Is there one LoCo for the whole of India? :O
<qense> nigelb: You could follow the US model: they've got a national LoCo that mostly does support for local LoCos and the LoCos most people deal with are per state or per very-large-city
<nigelb> czajkowski: I personally am not good at organizing, but I don't want the loco to die out
<nigelb> qense: we have a serious lack of volunteers for a country this size
<nigelb> when it comes to comitting to do stuff, I see very few folks
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> svaksha has been pushing me to do something for sometime and I think I found a good venue
<qense> nigelb: You've got 1 billion people and on top of that Tamil Nadu seems very pro-Ubuntu, so there must be some people that can do something.
<nigelb> dholbach: good night :)
<qense> dholbach: have a nice weekend!
<dholbach> bye!
<nigelb> qense: well, we don't want to travel cross country for a meet.  I certainly dont have the time.
<qense> nigelb: India is pretty big indeed. You could just start a more local LoCo.
<nigelb> I was just planning small monthly meet ups with talks and folks helping fix whats broken etc
<qense> That seems like a good way to start to me.
<czajkowski> nigelb: what we do here is have an ubuntu hour
<nigelb> there is a GSoC meet tomorrow.  Their venue is very interesting, perhaps I'm thinking of having ubuntu meetups there
<czajkowski> and now they are taking off in different places
<nigelb> czajkowski: similar to what i'm planning.  an hour of talks and hacking
<czajkowski> nigelb: but they are not different locos
<nigelb> czajkowski: what I wanted to know was if a city event would still be counted for the ubuntu-in loco.  I really want it to pass approval :)
<janc_lgm> nigelb: why wouldn't it count?
 * nigelb wasn't sure if just one city having events was going to help
<czajkowski> nigelb: we hold a lot in dublin but not all
<popey> if you're in the loco team and you organise an event, its a loco team event in my book
<nigelb> popey: that's what I wnated to know. ty :)
<popey> unless for some reason you'd been kicked out of the loco, or actively told not to organise an event, cant imagine that though
<nigelb> um, the loco contact was like 'we're looking for someone new to take over from us'
<nigelb> qense: you are't in -reviews anymore?
<qense> nigelb: Have I ever been?
<qense> dinner time, afk
<nigelb> qense: I remember talking to you about mermingus there
<qense> nigelb: Ah, the IRC channel.
<qense> nigelb: Removed it from the list when I wanted to clean up the large list of IRC channels I'm in.
<qense> jono: Maybe you should change the title of <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-global-menu> as well; it still says 'Global menu'.
<jono> qense, yeah, I will later
<qense> ok
<bencrisford> nigelb: a patch needs reviewing on a bug assigned to me :)!  This could be a sign, that its time to start reviewing!
<nigelb> bencrisford: hehe, definitely
<bencrisford> I remember being inspired by your OW session :D
 * nigelb was inspiring o.O
<nigelb> good to know :D
<bencrisford> lol :P
<akgraner> randa_, hey!
<randa_> hi akgraner
<nigelb> qense: poke
<qense> nigelb: yes?
<nigelb> qense: how familiar are you with subprocess.Open?
<qense> nigelb: Not at all
<nigelb> :(
<Technoviking> heading out to a couple National Parks for the long weekend, catch you all later
<nigelb> Technoviking: have fun :)
<jono> akgraner, around?
<akgraner> jono, yeppers
<akgraner> what's up?
<jono> akgraner, ok, to be clear, put all the names in a hat, pick one out at random
<jono> and thats all?
<jono> want me to read the other winners out?
<akgraner> yes please
<jono> will do
<akgraner> draw the name and read the other winners :-)
<jono> np
<jono> ok heading up to the studio now to get ready
<akgraner> jono, thank you so much! I really appreciate all your help on making all this a success!
<jono> no worries :)
<jono> I really havent done much
<jono> hehe
<qense> Weekend!
<cjohnston> lol
<bencrisford> qense: woohoo! :)
<akgraner> Woo Hoo Winners Announced for the UW World Play Day Competition - Photo #25 Orla O'Donohue Community winner!, Jane's Pick - Photo #20 Jordan McCarthy!, and jono's pick - Photo #18 - Erika Hamilton
<akgraner> thanks to all of you who voted, sent in pictures and helped get the word out on this competition!
<doctormo> Pendulum: I have a local advocate who wants to be involved with accessability, where should I send him?
<Pendulum> doctormo: #ubuntu-accessibility is the IRC channel (if said person uses IRC)
<doctormo> I will point them to the irc via html
<Pendulum> mailing list is: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-accessibility
<jono> Pendulum, have you started on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-process-improvements yet?
<jono> akgraner, ditto for you ^
<jono> and for jussi ^
<jono> :)
<akgraner> jono yep it's inprogress
<Pendulum> jono: if "I started to look at those chapters again" counts, then yes, it's in progress :)
<jono> Pendulum, it would be awesome if you could start merging in contact from one of the chapters this week
<jono> does that seem doable?
<jono> akgraner, thanks
<jono> akgraner, for the fridge redev, has the design team committed to producing a wordpress theme?
<Pendulum> jono: possibly? I just moved house and I'm having to do an emergency trip this weekend to visit someone in hospital, but I think I should be able to manage something. Do you want me to check with highvoltage and itnet7 as well?
<jono> Pendulum, thanks!
<jono> don't worry, I will check in with them
<AlanBell> doctormo: I have a Ground Control issue http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot-Bazaar%20Error.png what have I done wrong?
<doctormo> It means that one of your branches has not been upgraded, I currently don't detect of provide any functionality to upgrade them through the GUI so you'll have to drop down to the Command Line to upgrade them
<doctormo> Though I would report a bug that I can't detect or perform this action as it's important to clear up every instance where users have to drop to command line to get around a problem.
<AlanBell> I pressed the fix bug button to get the branch, then tried to upload the fix
<AlanBell> I do have a read only branch from a few weeks ago
<AlanBell> ah, is it my bzr area on launchpad that needs upgrading?
<jono> akgraner, around?
<AlanBell> bug 587051
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587051 in groundcontrol (Ubuntu) "repository incompatibility error message fixing bug in dasher (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587051
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-29
<akgraner> jono_, I am now
<jono_> akgraner, hmmm I cant remember what I was going to ask
<akgraner> jono_, hehe - well if you remember just ping me I'll be online for a couple of hours
<jono_> akgraner, cheers!
<doctormo> AlanBell: Thanks for the bug report, odd problem since your steps to recreate don't match my understanding of bzr.
<czajkowski> aloha
<bencrisford> czajkowski: morning :)
<bencrisford> where has the sun gone :'(
<czajkowski> :(
<janc_lgm> a bit of sun here
<bencrisford> just clouds here
<bencrisford> forecast is more clouds
<bencrisford> then rain
<bencrisford> then more rain
<bencrisford> and guess who's gonna be outside all day :D :P
<cjohnston> uggh
<Pendulum> cjohnston: rough morning?
<cjohnston> allergies
<cjohnston> and two kids are trying to kill themselves
<cjohnston> or each other
<cjohnston> i see that you are on fridge
<Pendulum> I do seem to be
<nigelb> evening folks
<nigelb> oh hey penny's on the fridge \o/
<nigelb> cjohnston, Pendulum: heya :)
<AlanBell> very nicely refrigerated Pendulum
<nigelb> AlanBell: +1
<Pendulum> AlanBell, nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'm guessing the friend who pushed you was lyz :)
<nigelb> Also, very happy to see issyl0 on full circle and fridge. I should perhaps ping her and tell her congrats
<Pendulum> nigelb: nope. czajkowski
<nigelb> Pendulum: ah :)
<Pendulum> (after I left Philly, I got all shy so didn't keep in touch with lyz)
 * nigelb is also affected by the "I'm shy" problem
<cjohnston> hey all
<nigelb> heya
<nigelb> kids okay?
<cjohnston> i think they are trying to kill each other
 * cjohnston just stirred the pot on FB
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha
<cjohnston> go look at it nigelb
<nigelb> oh yes
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> did you see the pic collin had posted on fb?
<cjohnston> umm.. no.. which collin
<cjohnston> the oil?
<nigelb> hellow
<nigelb> oh, wait, you've seen it.  I see you marked it as "like"
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> im not sure what pic your talking about
<nigelb> Change - 'Cause that's all you'll have when I'm done
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^ remember now?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> its been a while
<cjohnston> heh
<nigelb> I only saw that one recently :)
<nigelb> today is blog catch up day
<nigelb> I have to catch up around 30 posts :/
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> breakfast.. bbiab
<cjohnston> pancakes.. nomnom
<nigelb> JFo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbp_/4643548796/sizes/l/ you're the guy in the eye shades right?
<czajkowski> sup
<nigelb> heya laura :)
<czajkowski> nigelb looking for me
<nigelb> czajkowski: nope, I was asking penny who was pushing her to participate
<czajkowski> :)
<janc_lgm> steve conklin just talked about multitouch in ubuntu here  :)
<nigelb> oooh
 * akgraner is bummed - I'll be having surgery in a few weeks :-(  
<janc_lgm> akgraner: I hope it's nothing too bad?  :-/
<akgraner> pinched ulner nerver and damaged rotator cuff :-(
<nigelb> ok, not that bad
<akgraner> however the extent of the rotator cuff injury is unknown at this moment - waiting on MRI results
<nigelb> only you won't be able to type for some time I suppose :/
<akgraner> One handed
<akgraner> can't use my left arm atm, :-(
<nigelb> You injured it or just carpal tunnel kind thing?
<janc_lgm> I hope you aren't left-handed then...
<akgraner> injury and ulner nerve they tols me to expect to have an 8 inch scar starting about 3 inches above my elbow to a couple inches before the wrist
<akgraner> and I have no Idea yet what the shoulder will look like once they finish - and I don't care as long as I can use my arm again normally
<nigelb> just hold faith amber, should be fine :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I suggest you look at dasher. it's mouse countrolled input (and faster than onscreen keyboard)
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<AlanBell> ouch
<akgraner> :-) thanks - I know it will be just frustrated - this really ruined my plans for the next few weeks :-(
<nigelb> akgraner: delegate the work stuff and just take a break :)
<AlanBell> akgraner: I saw you mention a while back that you had damaged your rotator cuff, me being not into biology and that thought that you had broken your lawnmower or something
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol
<akgraner> hehe - yeah about a year ago  - had to do about 8 months of PT and thought that fixed it
<nigelb> rotator cuff = tendon
<nigelb> basically the things that allows you to rotate your joint
<akgraner> but I tripped with a 25 lb backpack on my shoulder and well did more than aggravated it :-(
<AlanBell> yeah, learning all about it on wikipedia
<nigelb> AlanBell: my just concluded career as medical transcriptionst sometimes helps :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I suggest you look into long term switching from backpack on back to either a rolling one or messenger bags :(
<Pendulum> (less overall strain on shoulder to keep it fixed!)
<AlanBell> or someone to carry it for you
<nigelb> akgraner: at least reduce the wait on it
<nigelb> s/on/in
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep my doctor even gave me links to alternatives
<akgraner> as he yelled at me for slinging it on one shoulder all the time
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> had I known you had shoulder stuff at UDS...
 * nigelb would yell at you for that too
<Pendulum> akgraner: will they be able to do the scheduling Tuesday? (so at least you know the "when" sooner rather than later?)
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep - I thought sore muscle, maybe pulled muscle, I figured wrong :-(
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep
<akgraner> I asked them to just keep me as pain free as possible til after SELF -
<Pendulum> even sore or pulled means "rest it" :P *hugs* (we're doing this because we lovce you, remember)
<Pendulum> makes sense
<nigelb> akgraner: I would suggest to do the surgery before that.  straining it more is going to make it more worse
<Pendulum> nigelb: I suspect she's got it in a sling and really isn't using it
<nigelb> yes, explains the slow replies :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep - clavicle brace and sling
<akgraner> Thanks :-) I'll be doing stuff, but not yakking as much on IRC but if ya need me ping me
<nigelb> Pendulum: can lend a hand in -woman?
<qense> good afternoon
<nigelb> heya qense :)
<nhandler> Anyone here have any experience with setting up an application to use LP for translations ?
<nigelb> jussi: around?
<nhandler> nigelb: Idle for over a day, so probably not
<nigelb> nhandler: hm :)
<qense> nhandler: I've done it once. What do you need to know?
<nhandler> qense: I'm just trying to find some guide or something to help me get ClassBot setup for translations
<qense> nhandler: You need to have a directory (name it something like 'po') that contains the .pot file and set the branch as the translation branch at Launchpad.
<qense> nhandler: I think there also is a way to let Launchpad generate the .pot file.
<nhandler> qense: But don't I then need to somehow modify the script to actually use the translations ?
<qense> nhandler: If you're using gettext and install the application properly, then no.
<qense> nhandler: otherwise I'm afraid I can't help you
<qense> nhandler: I don't have much experience with it, I just made LP import the .pot file and commit .po files one.
<qense> nothing more, actually
<nhandler> Well, thanks for your help qense. I guess I'll keep looking to try and find a Perl script that uses LP for translations. That will probably be the easiest method for me to get my script setup right
<qense> nhandler: That's probably the best way indeed.
<qense> I don't know anything about Perl. :)
<jono> Pendulum, cool interview :)
<akgraner> see Pendulum I told you it was an awesome interview :-P
 * jono high-fives akgraner
<jono> :)
<jussi> nigelb: whats up?
<jussi> jono: in regards to the factoids, Ill wait until we have the actual pages sorted -content doent need to be finished but organisation does
<jono> jussi, ok, no problem, thanks
<nigelb> jussi: wanted to talk to you about ubot4 but looks like jdps and tsimpson are awesome :)
<jussi> nigelb: if its bot management stuff, please use #ubuntu-nots-team
<jussi> err
<jussi> #ubuntu-bots-team
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> jussi: aha, thanks :)
<akgraner> jono, re Fridge - joey and I are touching base Tuesday - so I'll get you all that info before EOD on Tuesday is that ok - or do you need it sooner?
<jono> akgraner, that sounds great, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jcastro> jono: any chance you have a photo of all 4 of us in one photo? It's the one pic I am missing for my slideshow
<jono> jcastro, I don't I do
<jono> I don't think I do
<jono> jcastro, I do have a slide though, one sec, let me mail you it
<jono> jcastro, on its way
<jono> slide 11
<jono> ok, I am out, have a great wedding jcastro :)
<nhandler> Oh, yeah, congratulations once again on the wedding jcastro. Richard and Kevin should be there representing Chicago ;)
<akgraner> JFo, checkout this site - :-) http://luxonbiz.co.cc/2010/05/29/bacon/
<czajkowski> evening folks
<bencrisford> czajkowski: evening
<bencrisford> wow, im being very social today :D
<czajkowski> aye
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: hey hows things?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: not bad
 * cjohnston needs czajkowski to take him to some pubs
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no pubs in florida!
<cjohnston> sure there are
<Pendulum> cjohnston: not proper pubs
 * cjohnston is trying to finish all homework thats due monday... if successful, begin drinking
<cjohnston> ok, well thats highly probable
 * cjohnston and hope will have to fly to ireland to have czajkowski take us to proper pubs
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> right woeully bad dr.who this evening and I'm off to bed
<cjohnston> today has been very stressful
<czajkowski> nn folks
<cjohnston> o/
<AlanBell> o/
 * Pendulum is enjoying her evening with a nice Alsation wine :)
<AlanBell> Chablis here
<Pendulum> it's a Reisling :)
<Pendulum> although my favourite Alsation wines are gewurztraminers :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-30
<doctormo> jcastro: How is apt-zeroconf coming along?
<cjohnston> hey doctormo
<doctormo> hey cjohnston, everything going ok with ground control?
<cjohnston> havent done anything with it since i pinged you the other day
<cjohnston> maybe monday or wednesday i will be able to get back to it
<doctormo> cjohnston: I'm hoping to get back to it too
<cjohnston> heh
<duanedesign> hello cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign
<akgraner> doctormo, you around?
<doctormo> how can I help?
<cjohnston> your getting pulled in!
<cjohnston> fight it
<akgraner> cjohnston, shhhhh!!
<cjohnston> :-P
<janc_lgm> hm, interesting proposal here @ LGM: desktop (and maybe commandline) applications should move to the AGPL
<janc_lgm> instead of GPL
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: that makes no sense at all
<Mamarok> those are not web apps
<AlanBell> janc_lgm: what on earth is the argument for doing that?
<janc_lgm> desktops in the cloud
<janc_lgm> and similar things
<Mamarok> still makes no sense, you don't share those apps, you only use them
<Mamarok> and sorry, desktop in the cloud sounds totally over the top, that's not wat the cloud is for
<AlanBell> hmm, ok
<AlanBell> desktops in the cloud is quite sane, I nearly started a business around that concept
<janc_lgm> you can also use those applications as a backend for a web interface etc.
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: better ask the FSF, you will get the same answer, those are distributed everywhere, no need for the AGPL
<janc_lgm> Mamarok: "not sharing them" is exactly the point, you can change those applications but not give anything back
<Mamarok> of course you can
<janc_lgm> not any source
<Mamarok> why not? It's the internet, you can send source code around wherever you want to
<Mamarok> and you can't change from GPL to a lower permission license anyway, forget it
<janc_lgm> you don't have the source code of they run in the cloud...
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: but you can get those everywhere else
<janc_lgm> Mamarok: GPL3 give you less freedom than GPL2
<Mamarok> again, it makes no sense at all
<janc_lgm> Mamarok: not if they changed, then the source is not available
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: well, then maybe read it again, and please ask those who know best: FSF and FSFE
<Mamarok> but I can tell you, they will laugh at the idea
<Mamarok> those apps are GPL and can be distributed everywhere
<janc_lgm> then why is there the AGPL...
<Mamarok> because there is software running on servers that is not distributed, that's what the AGPL is for
<Mamarok> you are not downloading it
<Mamarok> read the license, it is pretty clear
<janc_lgm> the same is true for desktop software that you use through VNC or the like (it can even be done with Javascript nowadays... )
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: if you use GPL software through VNC you can, and that doesn't change anything in the license. Also a VNC is local
<janc_lgm> so I can see why some desktop developers think about using the AGPL
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: I strongly urge them to ask the FSF and FSFE before doing that
<Mamarok> ask the experts, not random people who usually have not a clue about those licenses anyway, it's desperate how many developers don't know the licenses they use
<Mamarok> AGPL has been created to have a GPL compatibility level for software that is only accessible in a web server, the current GPL software can well be used in the cloud, but also outside, AGPL can't
<Mamarok> since it is by default not dsitributed
<Mamarok> I mean, you can, but running AGPL software locally is a bit exagerated
<janc_lgm> the main issue is about modified GPL'ed desktop applications accessed over the network, the provider of such a service is not required to give back their changes under the GPL
<janc_lgm> because it's not distributed outside that company
<Mamarok> which is sane, you are not obliged to give back if you don't publish
<Mamarok> the GPL as well as the AGPL allows that
<Mamarok> so no need for the AGPL
<Mamarok> tell these people to read both licenses again since they seem not to have understood either, and please, ask the experts
<janc_lgm> no, the AGPL requires that you release changed code if you use it to provide a service over the internet
<Mamarok> janc_lgm: over the internet, not over the intranet, your example states "within the a company"
<Mamarok> -the
<janc_lgm> no, I said that by providing this as a service, the modified software stays inside the company
<janc_lgm> so under the GPL no need to share changes
<Mamarok> if they offer GPL software as a service, they have to distribute it AFAICT
<Mamarok> since the GPL3 prevents Tivoisation
<janc_lgm> if that were true there would be no need for the AGPL...
<Mamarok> well, I suggest you read the license again, then
<AlanBell> I can't see any harm in moving to AGPL, just can't see where the additional clauses would be triggered
<Mamarok> AlanBell: it's just you can't that easily, unless you are the author and all contributors agree, once GPL, always GPL
<Mamarok> dual license would be the way to go, but I don't think it is necessary anyway
<AlanBell> oh, totally agree, changing licenses can be hard
<czajkowski>  
<czajkowski>   
<czajkowski> LoCo teams Best Practices and Guidelines - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/05/30/loco-teams-best-practices-and-guidelines/
<Pendulum> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: howdy
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how's you? where are you?
<czajkowski> castleconnell
<czajkowski> back is gone
<Pendulum> :(
<czajkowski> brb
<czajkowski> need to go to chemist
<czajkowski> I need deep heat
<Pendulum> good luck :)
<czajkowski> back
<jussi> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<czajkowski> 55mins to meeting
<jussi> czajkowski: reminder the the ircc...
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> :D
<jussi> perhaps a good idea to grab the other loco members and remind them ;)
<czajkowski> jussi: mailed
<jussi> :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: howdy late start for you
<cjohnston> just back
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> went to church this am
<cjohnston> how goes czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> good being a productive day
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hows things?
<cjohnston> awesome.. wanna share some of that productivness?
<cjohnston> getting ready to eat lunch, put the kids down, and then go to the pool.. so great!
<cjohnston> lol
<JanC> Mamarok: of course the FSF could include the AGPL restrictions in the GPL4, circumventing that way the GPL restriction that you can't add extra licensing restrictions to GPL'ed software  ;)
<Mamarok> JanC: I'm not sure that would be fast enough, but still, only the authors can relicense a GPL software, with agreement of all authors who ever comitted code to it, good luck with that...
<czajkowski> cjohnston: see loco contacts mailing list  mail paul sent been working on that for some time
<czajkowski> now to kick into the next few items on my to do list
<cjohnston> czajkowski: im sure i could come up with a couple things for you to add to your to do list ;-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: do they involve walloping you cause that's already on there
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> hey.. do you remember.. what it the next lts that Mark (or someone else) said would be 64 bit only?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: that task should be easy enough to complete and cross off the list
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> dont remmeber
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's a reoccuring item
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I seem to remember that... hmm.. who can I bug that would know.
<cjohnston> Trying to reply to an email, but would like to have an accurate reply
<czajkowski> cjohnston: put it off till tomrrow and then find out
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> or ask akgraner she knows everything and remmebers everything
<cjohnston> good call
<czajkowski> cjohnston: eh tis not lol, makes sense :p
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> JanC: It's possible, but it's more likely that GPLv4 will be handled by the FSLC instead.
<cjohnston> i agree
<akgraner> the next LTS will be 12.04 ish
<JanC> Mamarok: I'm not saying authors must do this, I'm just saying I could understand why authors would want to do it
<cjohnston> akgraner: will it be 64bit only though
<akgraner> but the 64 bit only is NOT locked in stone as of this moment
<cjohnston> ahh
<czajkowski> cjohnston: see I told you she'd know
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: go back to uwn and rest
<cjohnston> of course she would
<cjohnston> hehe
<akgraner> I can remember all that  - but not where I put my keys
<Mamarok> JanC: they should just make sure to dual-license then, else they might run into trouble, ergo GPL/AGPL
<cjohnston> hah
<czajkowski> oh lotta feedback from team members saying guidelines are helpful thanks :D yay!
<JanC> if main authors license all their own future stuff as AGPL, that would have the same effect for most projects (no need to relicense other people's code)
<JanC> but whatever
<JanC> I personally don't care if people use BSD, MIT, GPL, AGPL, EUPL, ...
<czajkowski> lordie I've a headache !
<JanC> isn't "lordie" or something like that a Finish metal band?  :P
<AlanBell> no e. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lordi
<jussi> metal... bwahahahah
<jussi> lol
<JanC> jussi: well, yeah, I should have written that as "metal"  ;)
<jussi> lol
<doctormo> Mamarok: Dual-license with what? I wouldn't license my code under BSD, MIT or anything like that for instance.
<Mamarok> doctormo: read what I said
<Mamarok> [19:46] <Mamarok> JanC: they should just make sure to dual-license then, else they might run into trouble, ergo GPL/AGPL
<doctormo> Mamarok: Maybe I still don't understand what you mean
<doctormo> Mamarok: Because I did read it
<doctormo> Please repeat.
<Mamarok> doctormo: dual license GPL+AGPL, to cover the supposed AGPL fallacy to not have to give back source code, as JanC supposeds
<Mamarok> I don't thing the problem even exists to start with, but hey, I would ask the FSF or FSFE first
<Mamarok> if GPL code is offered as a service
<doctormo> What is the point of GPL+AGPL dual, that's pointless.
<doctormo> I use the AGPL when I feel the GPL is too weak to maintain the commons, when you dual you just reintroduce the same terms, might as well just stick to GPL
<czajkowski> awwww how cute is jcastro http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/15064570339
<cjohnston> yay!
<cjohnston> good catch czajkowski !
<Pendulum> aww
<Pendulum> I had another friend getting married as well today and one of her guests was live-tweeting from the ceremony
<Pendulum> (at the bride & groom's request)
<cjohnston> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-23
<IdleOne> paultag: ping
<maco> mhall119: wooo it works!
<maco> mhall119: i'm not sure that hardcoding is actually doing anything to it though. it might be auto-sizing, because .set_size_request() doesn't appear in the gtk docs for scrolledwindow
<maco> oh nvm. inherited
<maco> mhall119: looks like that's for minimum size, so i guess you'd want to set it a size that'd fit on your netbook's itty bitty resolution, so then it can be bigger if it needs
<maco> mhall119: thanks for figuring that out
<Pendulum> maco: I miss you :(
<maco> haha
<Pendulum> but I am in a ridiculously large hotel room
<maco> i just found a twitter account called @hipsterhacker and OMG that is so totally one of my exes
<Pendulum> haha
<maco> go read it!
<mhall119> maco: awesome, I'll get it picking a reasonable min size depending on screen res, then propose it for merging
<paultag> IdleOne: pong :) -- Got your PM, all set :)
<IdleOne> :)
<nigelb> maco: lol, that is a funny account
<nigelb> AlanBell: Quality overdrive. I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I hope I don't end up disappointed.
<AlanBell> I actually don't doubt they can do the quality, it is the "no more rubbish" that will be harder
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/humphreybc/status/72534000379506688 for those who lack context
<Cheri703> heh
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<duanedeisgn> morning all
 * vish *facepalm* : https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-users
<vish> "… run Gnome 3 in Ubuntu, even though it is not officially supported."
<vish> jcastro: ^
<AlanBell> well it isn't
<AlanBell> they might mean gnome-shell though
<AlanBell> popular team though, they have 2 active members already
<vish> yea, they might be thinking about Shell..  but Shell/Unity are just out Panels-with-bling ;p
<vish> s/out//
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> hey dpm, ara :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey dpm
<kim0> Morning fellows
<kim0> dholbach: dpm nigelb  o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> morning kim0
<kim0> Happy new week :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: elo
<kim0> czajkowski: hey o/
<czajkowski> hows folks ?
<nigelb> hello czajkowski :)
<nigelb> My body chose to fall sick over the weekend, but thankfully not ubuflu, just got it from my colleague. :/
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Good morning mhall119 :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb broke it again
<nigelb> meh, YOU are broken. I need to file an MP for that :P
<cjohnston> go ahead.. make sure in that MP you teach me django python and css
<czajkowski> I'm breaking and finding errors all morning long
<czajkowski> so annoying
<mhall119> cjohnston: again?
<cjohnston> I know, right.. he keeps breaking stuff
<mhall119> czajkowski: you broken again?
<czajkowski> mhall119: no I'm finding bugs on other peoples sites
<mhall119> oh, that's okay then
<cjohnston> no LD or summit bugs
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb>  oh boy, joey is back in action :D
<joey> :-)
<cjohnston> jcastro is starting in on it too nigelb and mhall119
<nigelb> I noteiced
<nigelb> *noticed
<mhall119> starting in on what?
<cjohnston> jcastro /j #ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> mhall119: summit spam
<mhall119> oh
<nigelb> jcastro: what does bug 647131 mean?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647131 in summit "Don't depend on a room being declared "plenary"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647131
<mhall119> I'm still not checking my LP bug emails
<mhall119> nigelb: if you don't have a plenary room defined for a summit, the whole thing blows up
<cjohnston> kaboom
<mhall119> some code in render.py assumes that there will be at least one
<nigelb> mhall119: but that's because you've defined a slot called plenary.
<nigelb> (or, isn't it?)
<mhall119> nigelb: i think even without that
<nigelb> ah.
<nigelb> I'll look into this.  I need to dive into render.py anyway.
<cjohnston> its like nigelb testing in production... it goes kaboom
<nigelb> hey.
<nigelb> I have my own test instance now.
<nigelb> Although its not public.
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, that's like jcastro making minor changes to display fields in production
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> die
<JFo> lol
<nigelb> Daviey and I make sure summit doesn't break when we test.
<mhall119> you know you loveme
<nigelb> what was it that jorge did that broke it for us? Change room title?
<mhall119> yeah
<jcastro> I changed the LABEL!
<cjohnston> ya know, for someone who is filing summit bugs, i dont think he should be being mean to the summit devs :-P
<jcastro> not the title!
<mhall119> title == label
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot2> Factoid 'fail' not found
<cjohnston> see, even ubot2 !fail's
<mhall119> someone really should define a factoid for that
<jcastro> considering we went from "never working" to what we had last UDS I won't complain
<jcastro> I used to just whine that we should switch to sched.org
<cjohnston> jussi: ^
<jcastro> but no longer
<nigelb> jcastro: yes, hot fixing it was fun.
<jcastro> cjohnston made me a believer!
<nigelb> hehe :D
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> The summit session at UDS was /very/ productive.
<cjohnston> too productive
<nigelb> yeah.  None of the action items are assigned.
<mhall119> HoF session was my favorite, cause i didn't get any action items
<cjohnston> jcastro, tell joey that he needs me in person in August
<cjohnston> mhall119: I did :-(
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> :D
 * nigelb escaped too.
<jcastro> cjohnston: is there a linaro summit or something?
<cjohnston> I got the easy one tho.. tell me when your done and ill make it happen
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol, no. I'm better. File bugs during the day, I'll fix it in my day time :P
<cjohnston> jcastro, yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: you and nigelb should just form an LLC consulting company that Linaro can contract out to
<nigelb> +++
<cjohnston> lol
<joey> there's a change jcastro that linaro may want to use summit at the Linaro Rally in August (we're not going to Dublin)
<cjohnston> Summit, LLC
<nigelb> cjohnston: Lets do it? ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> cjohnston: I have some work for you if you're interested in joining me :p
<cjohnston> uhhh
<daker> and cjohnston is FW some of his actions to me ツ
<mhall119> nigelb: you're doing it wrong, cjohnston is supposed to outsource to India, not you to the US
<cjohnston> daker: I am not.. I asked your assistance
<cjohnston> mhall119: +1
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm breaking the sterotype :P
<mhall119> nigelb: then you do it cheaper than him, and he gets layed off
<nigelb> hahaha
<mhall119> laid off
<daker> cjohnston, hhh
<mhall119> my english major wife would slap me if she saw that
<nigelb> I could tell her to look at that :P
<mhall119> she's out this morning, so I'm safe
<cjohnston> daker: you will not find ANY action items on what I asked your help on.. only the fact the nigelb broke it
<nigelb> mhall119:  she just popped in on IRC
<mhall119> doh!
<mhall119> damn you Android!
<cjohnston> mhall119: you forget I have her #.. I will copy paste + txt to her
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll deny it, everbody knows you lie
<cjohnston> Wait.. does she have a real phone and you don't mhall119 ?
<nigelb> mhall119: we'll copy irclogs.ubuntu.com :P
<cjohnston> +1
<mhall119> cjohnston: I told you, I'm buying one...
<nigelb> Real phones make calls and send messages. Anything else is not a phone.
<mhall119> nigelb: dang, forgot about the lods
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119 ^^
<nigelb> mhall119: hah.
<mhall119> logs
<mhall119> that's it, I'm going back to bed until Tuesday
<JFo> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> JFo seems to be quite enjoying our conversation
<nigelb> If I clean up render.py, I think I can get any developer job.
<nigelb> JFo: :)
<JFo> :)
<cjohnston> Except you will insource it to me
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> cjohnston: Right now, I'm doing some contract work for a guy in Switzerland who is backed by investers in the UK.
<mhall119> nigelb: no, once you've been tainted by render.py, everbody will be afraid you've picked up bad habits
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: well, after working with Daviey at UDS, everyone knows I've been tainted :P
<mhall119> that's true
<nigelb> but for the record, we did *NOT* break summit.  Unlike jcastro :P
<cjohnston> Daviey doesn't even seem to be here to defend himself
<JFo> d'oh!
<jcastro> lies!
<cjohnston> nigelb, you pushed code into production that didnt work!
<mhall119> he did?
<cjohnston> with the help of Daviey
<nigelb> cjohnston: It was reviewed and merged.
<cjohnston> you still wrote it
<nigelb> It went *through* the process, not outside of it.
<mhall119> so it's the reviewer's fault
<mhall119> who did the review? check launchpad!
<nigelb> Anyway, time to finish off that LP patch.
<cjohnston> must be Daviey
<cjohnston> now he is trying to break LP, which will break EVERYTHING else... he is just going for the mothership of all sites!
<cjohnston> One line of code and break everything in existance
<nigelb> cjohnston: coming from the guy who submitted 6 LP patches.
<cjohnston> I didn't break ANYTHING
<cjohnston> and IIRC it was 7
<nigelb> see?
<nigelb> You are twice more likely to break something on LP.
<cjohnston> mine are all beautiful pieces of code
<cjohnston> your trying to change functionality
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm *fixing* broken functionality.
<cjohnston> it works, how's that broken
<nigelb> Its a broken implementation. Blueprints havent had any love since 2006 or something.
<cjohnston> they have had love in the last 6 months
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure it was never loved, just tolerated
<nigelb> mhall119: Exactly.
<nigelb> cjohnston: Now stop talking and go fix summit :D
<cjohnston> I'm waiting on you to send me my check
<nigelb> cjohnston: for?
<cjohnston> 11.15.44 < nigelb> cjohnston: I have some work for you if you're interested in joining me :p
<nigelb> cjohnston: No work, no cheque.
<cjohnston> I require 50% up front
<mhall119> also they'll hold you pay for like 60 days over there
<mhall119> 50% of $0.00?
<cjohnston> shaddup mhall119
<JFo> LOL
<JFo> yeah, I laughed that loud
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> at least we've given JFo an entertaining Monday
<JFo> yeah, I needed it :-/
<mhall119> fun times in kernel land?
<JFo> depends on your definition... and if you are a Sadist. ;)
<jcastro> jono: can you accept my U1 plan so it shows up on the burndown?
<jono> jcastro, lets discuss it in our call later
<jcastro> nod
<jono> I am a bit busy right now
<jono> sorry
<jcastro> sure
<jono> :-)
<JFo> busy bacon
<JFo> :-P
<jono> JFo, seriously, life should slow down after UDS, not pick up
<JFo> jono, I agree my friend :-/
<cjohnston> +1
<JFo> mine has taken a turn for the worse
<JFo> well, that isn't entirely true
<JFo> just well past busy these days
<JFo> so likely won't be as jocund in here as I have been
<cjohnston> I think I'm almost to the point where mine will slow down
<JFo> mine us just getting started
<Technoviking> Loving smuxi irc client/server setup. It is like the best of irssi and xchat.
 * cjohnston goes to google
<nigelb> jono: +1. Mine's picked up in a crazy crazy way.
<nigelb> so much to do, so little time:(
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of yours and see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * czajkowski hugs Technoviking 
 * dholbach hugs Technoviking too
 * nigelb hugs Technoviking too :)
 * JFo wonders why everyone is hugging Technoviking 
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> jono: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38687067@N05/5739833562/in/photostream
<nigelb> JFo: ^^ you might like it too :p
<jono> nigelb, LOL!
<nigelb> jono: and one more http://www.flickr.com/photos/38687067@N05/5739833718/in/photostream
<nigelb> so that's what people at Canonical think about :P
<Technoviking> JFo: me too:)
<JFo> Technoviking, :)
<JFo> nigelb, where did that come from?
<nigelb> JFo: Canonical summit pre-UDS.
<JFo> hahahahaha
<nigelb> JFo: I believe those were the ID cards ;)
<JFo> aviator glasses eh?
 * JFo is thinking of something
<JFo> :-)
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> jono, we need to take some publicity photos of you when I get out to Cali. :-)
 * JFo will bring the aviator glasses :)
<nigelb> bwahaha
<nigelb> JFo: I hope you publish it appropriately.
<JFo> and I'll see if I can round up a bear skin rug
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<jono> JFo, lol
<JFo> :-)
 * Daviey reads scrollback
 * Daviey hmmpfs
<jcastro> Daviey: for the record I did not ridicule you at all!
<jussi> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot2> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<jussi> jcastro: nigelb^^^
<cjohnston> jussi: thats too hard
<cjohnston> hey Daviey !
<cjohnston> loooooool
<nigelb> jussi: aha, thanks.
<nigelb> Daviey: I'm on your side! :D
<cjohnston> obviously
<Daviey> jcastro, True :)
<Daviey> echo nigelb >> ~/the.list
<JFo> Daviey, I thought he was already there
<JFo> right below my name :-)
<czajkowski> awwww I'm so loving barack O'Bama right now
<czajkowski> he's addressed the nation in irish :D
<Daviey> JFo, Oh, you are mentioned more than once on THE LIST.
<JFo> Daviey, :-)
<Daviey> czajkowski, That wasn't for the Irish peoples benefit.
<JFo> I wouldn't have it any other way
<Daviey> That was for the people from the US, that 10 generations earlier had a tiny amount of Irish blood and therefore think they are entirely irish.  Worth 30 million votes IIRC.
<czajkowski> http://www.rte.ie/live/
<czajkowski> you cna listen in
<czajkowski> he's giving a great speech
<maco> Daviey: the famine wasn't 10 generations back
<maco> Daviey: and also, mixing wasn't acceptable in the US until the last century. my grandmother's ancestry is all irish, and it was completely unacceptable that she married an italian 50 years ago
<Daviey> maco, my point still stands
<Daviey> This speech is for Irish Americans, not Irish Irish
<czajkowski> Daviey: shrup and stop ruining my moment here
<czajkowski> I'm liking him
<maco> i dont know about the speech, im just disputing "tiny" because non-irish-with-irish marriage was pretty unacceptable until my parents' generation
<Daviey> maco, I agree i exaggerated.
<cjohnston> hes trying to get reelection points
<czajkowski> are ye watching it ?
<cjohnston> ya
<Daviey> czajkowski, When our country was in deep despair, we needed supplies, so the Irish sent us millions of shamrocks.
<JFo> snerk
<czajkowski> obama is a great speaker
<JFo> czajkowski, I did like when he said "So you could say there's always been some Green in with the Red White and Blue." :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: obama may be a great reader.. take away his prompters and he is lost
<maco> cjohnston: that just means he doesn't do impromptu
<maco> doesn't change that he's *speaking*
<JFo> Daviey, I'm Irish-American, though diluted a bit. and I still don't care much for him.
<czajkowski> JFo: me too :D
<JFo> :)
<Daviey> i agree maco... being a good orator is more important than writing the speech.
<Daviey> JFo, You just haven't listened enough to this speech
<JFo> Daviey, naturally
<maco> Daviey: its possible he wrote the speech too, its just hard to pull it from your head on the fly without pre-planning, notes, etc
<Daviey> Turn it up, remember your irish roots, and vote Obama.
<JFo> Daviey, not likely
<JFo> :)
<maco> Riddell once asked me why americans associate bagpipes with death
 * Daviey wonders if you'd feel ripped off getting a really good seat, front row - then finding that he is facing the other direction.
<JFo> I'd vote for Terry Bradshaw before re-electing Obama
<JFo> :)
<Daviey> Those people behind him must be really annoyed.
<JFo> I love how half of them are hving to be woken up to clap ;)
<czajkowski> they couldnt do this last week with the Queen
<maco> apparently the answer is because the only jobs available to the irish 100 years ago were firefighter and police, so they died a lot and bagpipes became common at firefighter/police funerals what with them being mostly irish immigrants, so now the bagpipes are used at *all* firefighter/police funerals
<JFo> maco, do you know why bagpipers march?
<JFo> to get away from that awful noise ;)
<maco> oh i love pipers!
<nigelb> JFo: lol
<JFo> me too, and I loooove jokes about them
<czajkowski> heh they just cancelled the Angelus for this speach
 * JanC wonders why people think only Ireland & Scotland have bagpipes  ;)
<JFo> JanC, because no one ever cares to fact-find anything anymore :-/
<JFo> it is sad really
<maco> same reason people think flutes are all horizontal?
<JFo> indeed
 * JFo always wanted to learn the bagpipes... my neighbors however... 
<czajkowski> JFo: dont you live in the stix
<JFo> no, I live in the township area.
<JFo> Pete lives in the stix
<JFo> :)
<JFo> and I am certain that he doesn't want me to learn is his yard either ;)
<JanC> not all bagpipes are "great warpipes" or the like  ;-)
<JFo> JanC, I know. The set I had was smallpipes
<nigelb> JFo: jono's new house! :p
<JFo> just never could find a good practice place
<JFo> nigelb, heh
<nigelb> neighbours probably listen to his drums anyway :p
<JFo> nah, they are here at my house until he has a place for them :-)
<JFo> or do you mean jono's?
<Daviey> Obama has made me so proud to be 26% Irish.
<JFo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA
<Daviey> Hmm.. He hasn't yet held a baby?  He is missing a trick there.
<czajkowski> Daviey: he held 2 today
<czajkowski> in moneygal
<Daviey> oh, ok
<czajkowski> oh dear gods
<czajkowski> her voice
<czajkowski> nasal!!!
 * JFo kicks remote host in the naughty bits
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, maco, JFo: http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TRAVEL/05/23/vacation.in.america/index.html
<JFo> yep
<nigelbabu> JFo: wait, you technically work for a British company ;)
<JFo> nigelbabu, true, but I work for the US version of it
<JFo> so the technicality doesn't go very far
<JFo> I actually work for Canonical USA
<nigelbabu> Ah!
<maco> nigelbabu: a DD asked whether id be at debconf and i told him we don't get as much holiday time as europeans. he said he's french so more vacation than most of europe to start, plus works for the french government so even more than that, so he wont tell me how much time that is to avoid making me jealous :P
<nigelbabu> maco: haha, according to that article, it should be aleast 8 weeks ;)
<mhall119> maco: might be easier to ask how many days a year he has to work
<maco> nigelbabu: that article said 4 is the EU requirement
<nigelbabu> mhall119: lol
<maco> i get 3 weeks for a combination of vacation and illness
<nigelbabu> omg
<nigelbabu> I'm on the planet
<nigelbabu> on the launchpad blog
<czajkowski> I now want a queen cake
<czajkowski> with icing
<cjohnston> me too
 * nigelbabu ^5 cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<doctormo> cjohnston: Hey, you needed my help?
<cjohnston>  hey there.. was wondering if you could give me a little assistance on a couple of images
<cjohnston> PM?
<doctormo> cjohnston: Yes,
<doctormo> cjohnston: No PM received yet.
<JFo> jcastro, just saw the call for help template... me likey
<jcastro> I know right
<jcastro> we should have that for more projects
<nigelb> JFo: help template?
<JFo> nigelb, or response rather in bugsquad iirc
<nigelb> JFo: Ah! Good idea.
<JFo> yeah unde Unity/Filing bugs :)
<JFo> under*
<jcastro> cjohnston: if someone wanted the CSS and stuff for the ubuntu familiy of websites they would get them .... ?
<jcastro> the design blog seems to have all the logos and stuff
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-base-theme
<jcastro> thank you!
<cjohnston> what he siad..
<cjohnston> jcastro: the css on there is a little out dated tho
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-django-theme has better css
<AlanBell> there are other variants of that for stuff like django/wordpress etc
<mhall119> jcastro: there's the community-maintained css and html, and then there's also some canonical-maintained css/html
<doctormo> It's a very useful branch, we should keep a few of our other brandings branched like that.
<jcastro> mhall119: a loco would use the community branch right?
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> JFo: do you have a "hide comment" option at the bottom of bug report comments?
<czajkowski> jono: you about ?
<JFo> jcastro, I hope I do... lemme check
<JFo> jcastro, I don't see one... are you seeing one?
<jcastro> JFo: ok so I got confused, does that remove the comment for everyone? or just hide it for yourself?
<jcastro> I see one
<JFo> !
<jcastro> I thought it was basically a "hide this person's comment"
<JFo> I hope that it hides it for everyone
<jcastro> but it appears to hide the comment from the entire bug report
<JFo> that is what I asked for :)
<JFo> no it was a desire to remove cruft
<JFo> what server are you using?
<JFo> so I can test apples with apples
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/769812
<JFo> give me an example bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769812 in linux "X120e crashes randomly (wireless?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> is the exact bug
<jcastro> I happen to be on
<JFo> do you have greasemonkey scripts enabled?
<jcastro> I don't think I do
<jcastro> I get it on both browsers
<JFo> hmmm
<jcastro> so it's not a script
<JFo> odd that I don't see it
<jcastro> JFo: so are we supposed to make a judgement call if we see a junk comment or ?
<jcastro> I feel like I was given power with no explanation, heh
<JFo> good question
<JFo> I honestly don't know
<jcastro> nor me
<JFo> I'm excited though as this is something I have been asking for since I got here :)
<jcastro> do you have the option?
<JFo> not that I can see
<jcastro> ok weird
<jcastro> why would I have it and not you?
<mhall119> jcastro: are you an LP beta tester?
<JFo> not sure unless you are a member of a team that is beta testing it
<jcastro> not afaict
<JFo> I am an LP beta tester
<jcastro> I am in the registry though
<JFo> way too many teams I am a member of
<JFo> ugh
<jcastro> maybe it's not rolled out yet, maybe that's why there's no explanation
 * jcastro will hold off
<JFo> what do you mean in the registry?
<jcastro> the registry team, it's like some superuser-esque team
<JFo> oh, hmmm, that is possibly it
<jcastro> so I can manage upstream project links, etc. across the board.
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<czajkowski> jono: free for a pm ?
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<czajkowski> spank goo
<paultag> ...
<JFo> jcastro, wow only 9 members of that team :)
<JFo> I gots me some high powered friends ;)
 * jcastro makes shifty eye movements
<jcastro> JFo: I don't like the implementation
<JFo> of?
<jcastro> seems you would do it like stack, where people would just flag em as they see em
<jcastro> and after a certain threshold it just autohides
<jcastro> instead of one person making the determination
<JFo> well, for 400 comment bugs that isn't feasible
<jcastro> true, but like, if only X amount of people can flag then you don't scale
<JFo> and if we have said that there is a bug supervisor for the package (like we plan to) I think we should trust that person, but also allow a way to uncheck the hide this box
<JFo> I understand what you mean
<JFo> but in some cases that is exactly what you want, say security for example
<jcastro> right
<JFo> so flexibility is key
<JFo> I think the ACL work being done will help tremendously
<jcastro> the problem is over the years people think that bug trackers are forums
<JFo> well, I hope it will
<jcastro> "if you disagree leave a comment!"
<JFo> true
<jcastro> we should just say "from now on all non-useful comments will be flagged and subsequently deleted."
<jcastro> the tracker should be all work/engineering based things
<JFo> well, the big reason I wanted/asked for it was spam
<jcastro> but then we went and added "opinion"
<jcastro> grrrrrrr.....
<JFo> not just of the automated variety
<JFo> yeah, I hate Opinion
<JFo> there is no place for it
<JFo> were you in the discussion around changing those?
 * JFo digs up the BP
<JFo> jcastro, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/other-o-bug-lifecycle
<JFo> we discussed the usefulness, or lack thereof of the bug states
<JFo> some really great stuff possible from the conversation
<jcastro> it should be like this
<jcastro> "flag this comment as:"
<jcastro> * spam
<jcastro> * doesn't help debug the problem
<jcastro> * discussion that belongs on a mailing list or forum
<jcastro> and that's it.
<JFo> and based on that either delete or just hide and respond appropriately
<jcastro> or perhaps "* this is a me too!" which then deletes the comment but increments the "affects me"
<JFo> we could even add auto responses to the e-mail they receive
<JFo> I like that idea as well
<JFo> in fact, that is where tons of bug spam comes from
<JFo> the me too's
<jcastro> right
<JFo> at least for me thatis
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> could automate it too
<JFo> yep
<JFo> would make my life much more bearable
<jcastro> sends you a mail "you put the words "me too" or "+1" in a bug report, we deleted it, here's some instructions on blah blah"
<JFo> I've given up thinking it will get 'easy' ;-)
<JFo> yep
<JFo> so dude, get in on that conversation I linked you the blueprint for.
<JFo> I think you will find the chat enlightening
<JFo> LP team was way on board
<jcastro> nod
<JFo> as a matter of fact, I know where you can get the audio :-)
<doctormo> jcastro just walked into my computer lab... a different one. heh.
<czajkowski> http://www.recipe.com/images/cinnamon-churros-R136164-l.jpg
<czajkowski> really want
<czajkowski> and the white stuff you stick them in
<czajkowski> like vanilla icing or something
<doctormo> czajkowski: You make make those dead easy.
<doctormo> can*
<czajkowski> not from where I am right now
<JFo> where were we when I was noshing on some of those? Dallas?
<JFo> I think it was
<JFo> so good.
<JFo> hot AND soft at the same time
<JFo> mmmmmm
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> NEWARK airport is my fav airport
<czajkowski> it has at least 2 of those shops
<doctormo> cinemon mon cyne mon mon
<czajkowski> plus a mac shop :D
<paultag> was that english? :)
<paultag> not the mac shop thing :)
<czajkowski> I have some lovely friends really I do
<czajkowski> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1416801/
<paultag> czajkowski: that movie is about one of my best friend's uncles
<paultag> czajkowski: it takes place in Cleveland Ohio (where I am now)
<jcastro> jcastro_: hi how are you
<jcastro_> jcastro: test test
<czajkowski> surely 1 jcastro_ is more than enough :)
<jcastro_> NEVER!
<paultag> czajkowski: 1 too many, in fact
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> ok, all set. :)
<jcastro> paultag: one more ping
<jcastro> testing
<JFo> tap tap tap
<JFo> is this thing on?
<paultag> jcastro: hey man
<paultag> jcastro: ping pong pong ping
<paultag> Wana see a man who knows how to graduate with style? I sure do -- http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230783_1455600390287_1241640883_31458164_5891133_n.jpg
<paultag> that is what's known as living the dream
 * czajkowski high fives the loco council
<czajkowski> we have teams submitting their re approvals ALREADY!!!
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/21/teams-up-for-re-approval-re-approvals-for-o-cycle/
<czajkowski> 27 teams
<czajkowski> :o
<czajkowski> I'm a member of two of them!
<czajkowski> FUN!
<pleia2> paultag: congrats :)
<czajkowski> paultag: still a wee bit broken today are you
<nigelb> paultag: zomg, you graduated? Congrats!
<nigelb> pleia2: You'er back!
<pleia2> nigelb: nah, still on the wrong coast :)
<nigelb> pleia2: ah, stopover :)
<pleia2> yeah, boarding in a half hour or so
<nigelb> woah, its 2:35. I should sleep.
<jono> nigelb, go to bed! :-)
<czajkowski> jono: I'll tell you this when I see you on here at 7am!
<jono> czajkowski, ooooooh...busted!
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I came to the UK with 2 suitcases
<czajkowski> how do I have more than this already after 7 months
<czajkowski> I've just donated to a local charity shop a rake of clothes and books so that should help
<jono> hah
<czajkowski> ends of things like creams are getting plastered on my face
<czajkowski> face has never been so well groomed
<czajkowski> mental note: with cream on ones face do not turn on skype video and scare your parents to death
<pleia2> haha
<czajkowski> <--- classy bird don't you know
<nigelb> jono: okay okay /me heads to bed :)
<nigelb> Night all!
<paultag> pleia2: thanks!!
<paultag> nigelb: thanks!!
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, I'm suppppper hungover
<paultag> czajkowski: ^5 to the LC! :)
<nigelb> paultag: when are you *not* hungover :P
<paultag> nigelb: you make a good point
 * nigelb heads to bed for real.
<paultag> nigelb: n8!
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> spam wakes me up
<JFo> I've found that if I shut the machine down that doesn't happen ;-P
<Technoviking> OK who gave cooties to Kenvandine:)
<mhall119> not me
<mhall119> but I'll be giving him MPs soon enough
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-24
<cjohnston> lol
<Technoviking> Retweet please: http://twitter.com/#!/Technoviking/status/72833407452852224
<jono> kim0, hey
<jono> moved our call to 8.30am Pacific tomorrow morning (later today for you)
<jono> will call you then
<jono> meanwhile, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm thinking of setting up a packaging challenge next week. I'm yet to poke stefanor though.
<nigelb> Hey ara :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<ara> morning nigelb
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb
<huats> morning everyone
<dholbach> kim0, do you know why your specs don't turn up on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/oneiric/canonical-community.html?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> dholbach: not really .. I asked pitti, said he'd look into it
<dholbach> kim0, ok
<dpm> dholbach, do you think you could put the update-packaging-guide on a +junk branch in LP? I'll try to get it to run on the d.u.c server, and having it in a branch is easier for me to 'bzr pull' the first revision and any subsequent changes
<dpm> the update-packaging-guide *script, I meant
<dpm> and good morning as well :)
<dholbach> dpm, sure, sorry just noticed your ping - I'll simplify it a little bit more too
<dpm> no worries, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> dpm, can you check if "chdist" is installed on the machine?
<dholbach> (devscripts package)
<dpm> dholbach, devscripts is not installed
<dholbach> ok
<daker> YOU SHOULD LISTEN https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjYNko__m-0 ツ
<dholbach> dpm, ~dholbach/+junk/update-packaging-guide
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool, I'll have a look after lunch, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, if you run it with    OUTPUT_DIR=/srv/bla/something ./update-packaging-guide   you can pass it a new output_dir
<dholbach> (so hopefully no need to change the code)
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey dude.. When are you coming down
<jcastro> tomorrow
<jcastro> but we're booked looking for places the entire time
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> oh nice
<nigelb> jcastro: all the packing's done?
<jcastro> nigelb: only going for a few days to find a permanent place and vacation
<nigelb> jcastro: Ahh. Nice :)
<JFo> jcastro, enjoy the vacation :)
<jcastro> not till tomorrow
<jcastro> stuck here today, heh
<Technoviking> morning all
<cjohnston> mornin
<Technoviking> dholbach: would this be considered bitesize bugs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/Quicklists
<dholbach> Technoviking, I was trying to get people to say "here's Ubuntu bug 123456, to me it looks like it's easy to fix and if you need help, I'm available"
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<dholbach> ubot2, that was just an example
<ubot2> dholbach: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dholbach> right
<Technoviking> ok
<dholbach> I think I'd like to leave it to some developer to say "I looked at it and it looks like a simple issue to me"
<dholbach> are those bugs all upstream bugs?
<maco> dholbach: if you just installed a clean ubuntu system and wanted to start packaging, what tools would you need? so far i've got build-essential, ubuntu-dev-tools (which will pull in pbuilder), quilt, debhelper, cmake, autoconf, and cdbs
<maco> (i'm making a metapackage)
<dholbach> looks like somebody already put some effort into making sure it's not Ubuntu bugs
<maco> (because i just did a clean install and found it painful and remembered all the times ive had to say "oh wait, install this thing too" when teaching someone)
<dholbach> maco, yours looks like a good list
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/getting-set-up.html#install-basic-packaging-software
<maco> u-d-t pulls in bzr too
<maco> oh, bzr-builddeb good idea
<jono> kim0, are you good to chat in 30m?
<kim0> jono: Yeah sure
<jono> thanks kim0
<jono> kim0, in the meantime, can mark some of your actions/blueprints for Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 - dholbach can help with this
<jono> if you could do this before the call, this would really help
<kim0> mm ok
<jono> dholbach, could you have show kim0 how to do this?
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dpm, you around?
<jono> thanks dholbach!
<dpm> jono, yep
<dholbach> kim0, have a look at the white board of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-developer-initiatives
<jono> dpm, ok, will call in one sec
 * kim0 looking
<dpm> sure
<jcastro> how many betas this cycle?
<jcastro> 1 or 2?
<kim0> dholbach: ok got it .. so just, Work items for oneiric-alpha-2:
<dholbach> basically it's just "Work items for <milestone>" (list from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric)
<kim0> cool!
<kim0> more magic text
<dholbach> and leave all the rest for "Work items:"
<jcastro> ah I need to do this to mine too
<kim0> dholbach: the ones without an alpha marker are ongoing or after alpha2, right ?
<dholbach> be careful - alpha-1 is next week :)
<kim0> oh woot!
<kim0> really
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<kim0> Natty feels like yesterday
<dpm> kim0, this might help as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto#Defining%20work%20items
<dholbach> kim0, whatever is listed under "Work items" will be "until release"
 * kim0 hugs dholbach and dpm :)
 * dpm hugs back
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<jono> kim0, will call in one sec
<kim0> k
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great rest of yours!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> night dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<maco> next Ubuntu Dev Week, we should have a session on getting familiar with gdb
<maco> i'm not volunteering to run it, because i'd be one of the people listening & learning, but i'm sure there are people around here who could
<jono> popey, aorund?>
<jono> popey, around?
<maco> on sunday, Pendulum and i went out to dinner, and she had her Ubuntu User shirt on, and a guy came up, put his fist on his chest, bowed, and said "much love for the distro"
<Pici> heh
<Pici> neat though :)
<Pendulum> we clapped for him
<Pendulum> because I was unsure what else to do
<evaluate> jcastro, ping?
<paultag> evaluate: I'm sure he'll get back to your email :)
<evaluate> I'm in no rush, was just curios if he got it (it happened to me before that people weren't getting my e-mails).
<jcastro> evaluate: hi
<evaluate> jcastro, hello. I've sent you an e-mail a couple of days ago about joining ubuntu bug control.
<jcastro> oh?
 * jcastro looks
<jcastro> what's your email?
<evaluate> jcastro, oss@rspwn.com
 * evaluate should've sent it through PM
<jcastro> ah cool, sorry it got sorted into the wrong folder
<jcastro> what's your lp id?
<evaluate> jcastro, shantzu
<jcastro> ok all set
<jcastro> sorry about that!
<evaluate> Thank you very much!
<paultag> evaluate: hehehe, that one bug on that package clippit is from one of the fluxbox developers
<paultag> Oh wait, that's not him
<paultag> same name, though
<evaluate> He's russian. I very much appreciate his bug reports, since they're pretty accurate usually, but I find it hard to understand his english at times...
<paultag> evaluate: yeah, wrong guy
<paultag> uses fluxbox, too, which is cool
<evaluate> Personally I didn't go much beyond gnome and kde. I've tried them pretty much all, but I always come back to gnome.
<evaluate> Could be a bit faster on boot, but overall it's pretty good.
<paultag> evaluate: fluxbox is a WM
<paultag> evaluate: has nothing to do with GNOME or KDE :)
<paultag> you can run Fluxbox + GNOME (I do)
<evaluate> ohh, thought it was a complete DE
<paultag> evaluate: no, it's in the package description :)
<paultag> Description: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager
<paultag> :)
<paultag> people run it as a bare-bones DE because it's easy to do that with, but it's just a WM.
<evaluate> I see. It looks decent in the screenshots.
<doctormo> AlanBell: Hey there
<AlanBell> o/
<evaluate> I would really love to see a decent designer do some open-source work. Most of the graphic packs for open-source programs look awful.
<paultag> evaluate: what about Tango?
<paultag> I love the way Tango looks
<evaluate> paultag, you mean http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Icon_Library ?
<paultag> evaluate: yeah
<evaluate> Not really my taste.
<paultag> shame
<paultag> I don't think I've seen better icons around
<paultag> nonfree or otherwise
<evaluate> Some of them look good, but some look really outdated, like the volume or network icons.
<doctormo> AlanBell: Can you send my mum two CDs for either 11.04 or 10.10?
<paultag> evaluate: mm
<evaluate> Tastes differ, but I like shiny stuff, the Linux icons generally remind me of windows '95.
<paultag> evaluate: I love matte, have you seen the KDE icons?
<paultag> Those are shiny (and I usually switch them to Tango)
<AlanBell> doctormo: yes, 11.04 when they arrive
<doctormo> I quite like the Ubuntu icon theme.
<paultag> doctormo: howareya?
<paultag> doctormo: I'm back in town (for good) on Thurs
<doctormo> AlanBell: I'll ping you her address, someone came round and she showed it off to them and is now asking for CDs lol.
<doctormo> paultag: Awesome, did you catch my LoCo email?
<Technoviking> I really like the faenza icon set, the square icons looks great in UNity
<AlanBell> excellent!
<paultag> doctormo: life's been crazy and I've filtered down about 90% of the mail that was not sent to me (and me alone) for a few weeks
<paultag> doctormo: what was the subject?
<paultag> doctormo: Ohh!! The one to -contacts?
<paultag> Yeah, I saw that one
<paultag> I'm stoked it's getting re-engaged
<evaluate> paultag, yeah, kde generally has pretty good icons.
<doctormo> paultag: YYYYYYYYYYeah, could you respond that'll be coming back to town to save us?
<doctormo> paultag: Also, I did a design for a mail client where mail with your address in the to line was kept seperate from mailing list and cc/bcc mail. No one likes it :-)
<paultag> doctormo: I'll write a little something. I was trying to be a bit hands off while I was getting up-to-speed with the local dos-and-donts
<evaluate> OS X is a pretty good example of how much eye-candy can do. As an OS it would be a no-no for me, but you can't say it looks bad.
<paultag> doctormo: I love that, I like to have different levels of how much I should care
<doctormo> paultag: Don't support the Yankees, don't wear orange on St. Pantricks Day and do drop 'r' from your alphabet.
<paultag> doctormo: done, done and done
<doctormo> evaluate: It looks like a toy, that's what some people say to me. They have 50s taste though.
<AlanBell> Lotus Notes has an indicator like that, tells you how direct the email was addresed to you
<evaluate> doctormo, doesn't look much like a toy to me: http://www.command-tab.com/images/photoshop/tiger_icons/preview.jpg
<paultag> AlanBell: I love it. I hate having to sort through to find stuff that needs a response from me
<evaluate> I'd rather say it looks 'contemporary'.
<doctormo> evaluate: Do you appreciate gold, mahogany, green leather, suites and bowler hats?
<evaluate> I'm a 90's kid though, so I don't really like the old-school stuff.
<doctormo> I'd say it looks rather post-contemporary ;-)
<paultag> evaluate: me too
<paultag> I'm 22, I'm an '89 model
<evaluate> doctormo, not really. At least not yet. :-)
<AlanBell> doctormo: cool, got it, will dispatch 10.10 and 11.04 when they arrive
<doctormo> AlanBell: Tah very much.
<paultag> doctormo: I love green leather to be fair
<paultag> doctormo: bumped the mail
<doctormo> paultag: I'm fascinated by past styles, but I guess the bowler hat both gives that away and also makes me look like a twat sometimes.
<paultag> doctormo: like you care about that :)
<evaluate> paultag, I'm '86, but since it's a poor country here, I got in contact with computers pretty late.
<paultag> evaluate: for sure
<doctormo> evaluate: I'm an 84 model and I didn't get on a computer until 97 and didn't own one until 2001.
 * mhall119 has a sudden urge to tell you all to get off my lawn
<evaluate> lol
 * nigelb feels like a kid now.
<paultag> the 90's were 20 years ago
<paultag> iPods are 10 years old
 * Pici feels old, yet young
<paultag> The Matrix is 10 years old
<Pici> That scares me.
<paultag> I can keep going
<evaluate> doctormo, I played my first games in 'playrooms' (not sure what they're called in eglish) in the mid 00's and had my first personal computer around 2000 too.
<paultag> Pici: :)
<mhall119> paultag: xkcd already did
<paultag> mhall119: Ah, right right. Forgot about that :)
<doctormo> paultag: I don't care, normally. But I did care when Jono gave me quite the berating tone at Dallas over the suit. I guess it depends who you are.
<paultag> a decade ago is not 1990's anymore
<paultag> it's the new millenium
<Pici> Especially because the past 10 years have been a blur.
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> Pici: dude, for sure!
<jono> doctormo, I am sorry?
<jono> doctormo, I have never berated you over the suit
<doctormo> jono: It was hardly anything, and I don't think you meant it.
<paultag> oh snap
 * paultag grabs popcorn
<Pici> Perhaps jokingly? Internet sarcasm etc.
<paultag> Pici: doc-mo said at UDS Dallas
<jono> doctormo, it was a joke
<jono> you know, no malice intended, just a funny statement
<jono> I think 'berating' is a fairly strong way of describing a joke :-)
<doctormo> I think I'm starting to understand your humour Jono. ;-)
<paultag> doctormo: you spelled humor wrong
<paultag> see what I did there?
<doctormo> paultag: Are you coming to take a look at the community lab when you get back in town?
<paultag> doctormo: YES!! I have some plans to build a top-secret project >:D
<mhall119> humor == American jokes, humour == British jokes
<doctormo> Not much for tea down here in southie, but a kettle can be aquired for the visit.
<jono> doctormo, I would hope so, it has been about three years since I have known you :-)
<paultag> doctormo: sure!
<Pici> good humor = ice cream
<mhall119> Pici: +100
<doctormo> jono: I think it look months of talking with Matt Lee before I finally got his humour, something to do with biritish ex-pats.
<doctormo> :-P
<doctormo> Pici: Ice cream is funny?
<Pici> doctormo: It can be
<jono> doctormo, heh
<maco> I've written up a survey to try to get metrics on what portion of users are having what types of problems, so we can get a broader view of issues (as opposed to the "everybody is hitting every bug ever" sort of viewpoint you get in support/bug-report context) and find where to focus
<maco> hggdh suggested i post it here to get feedback on running it as a community metrics initiative - https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&authkey=COe2n9kC&formkey=dGRLSmxTQ05VYzh6NmdBN3BsakhpM3c6MQ#gid=0
<maco> there are two pages that only show up depending on your answers to earlier questions:  only those who report bugs get asked about how it went, and only those whose preferred language is not english are asked about translations (it would be ideal to get people to translate the survey into other languages as well)
<maco> (opinions are being solicited here and in the QA channel)
<czajkowski> are the videos from keynotes up from UDS somewhere ?
<JFo> czajkowski, yep
<JFo> let me get you a link if I can find it
<JFo> czajkowski, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjyNTCHVyxs
<JFo> that is mark's keynote
<czajkowski> JFo: thanks
<JFo> my pleasure
<jcastro> "ubuntu developer channel" will always take you there on googles
<czajkowski> ahh If I had a brain
 * AlanBell hands czajkowski a diploma
<JFo> if she starts singing the song I am going to worry
<Daviey> czajkowski is going sing?
 * Daviey tunes in
<czajkowski> nah I've gotten my uncle to apply to canonical for work
<czajkowski> and I wanted to show him some of the video clips
<doctormo> czajkowski: nepitism! ;-) *joking*
<czajkowski> I'll eventually convert all the family
<czajkowski> doctormo: only works if I work there and I don't
<doctormo> czajkowski: Yes, your a member of ~not-canonical right? :-D
<czajkowski> grr why does my screen keep locking
<czajkowski> I've turned that off
<doctormo> czajkowski: what did you think of the Queens visit last week?
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> first in 100 years in the republic
<AlanBell> czajkowski: avoid confusion by joining https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<czajkowski> nice to see change happening
<czajkowski> shame there couldnt be the crowds that were allowed for O'Bama yesterday
<czajkowski> but security was too high
<AlanBell> it was fun to see the different way Queeny and Phil dealt with the Guiness vs the O'Bamas
<czajkowski> I really want to lip read when he is about
<doctormo> czajkowski: Yeah I heard the Cork speech, but I've heard good things from my other friends in the area.
<doctormo> Obama was here in Boston just last week, big crowds, lots of protesters.
<doctormo> Basically there is a push from the feds to fingerprint anyone charged with any crime, even speeding crimes. As well as storing personal data, they'll also be handing the fingerprint data to boarder people to catch illegal immigrants.
<jcastro> jono: I've rearranged my work items
<jcastro> jono: I also added a few "milestone" WI's, basically I added a few WI to check on progress, etc.
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> jono: did you see pitti's mail? Basically he's resetting the line on thursday
<jcastro> so last call for alcohol, etc.
<jono> jcastro, I did
<JFo> last call == worst part of the day
<czajkowski> JFo: surely it should be the best as it's the last
<czajkowski> meaning end of the day
<JFo> no, it means no more drinks
<JFo> and that is just sad
<nigelb> Is the LD call today or tomorrow?
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^^
<hggdh> folks, I would like comments on https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&authkey=COe2n9kC&formkey=dGRLSmxTQ05VYzh6NmdBN3BsakhpM3c6MQ#gid=0
<hggdh> can someone look at it and see if this might interest the community?
<nigelb> I looked at it before beautification ;)
<czajkowski> nigelb: 1st June is next one in my cal
<JFo> hggdh, I love it
<nigelb> czajkowski: Thanks :) This means I can sleep "early" today :)
<JFo> I almost want to take it
<JFo> but I am restraining myself
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: heh
<JFo> and I love that you can check more than one version you are using
<nigelb> JFo: well, share it then ;)
<hggdh> JFo: go take it -- we need to find out issues before publicly posting it
<maco> hggdh: i suspect he went through but didnt click "submit"
<JFo> k, will do
<maco> the spreadsheet doesnt add a row til you hit submit at the end
<maco> im unsure about whether i should delete the existing entries from valorie, hggdh and others in the QA channel
<hggdh> maco: I think they are valid answers; they are certainly biased, but we can work it out on the analysis
<maco> and everyone has a bias
<hggdh> heh. I meant biased to more knowledge of Ubuntu
<maco> oh ok. well my bias would end up with me giving low ratings to things others might think are ok...because thats what happens when you read bug reports and hang around support venues
<hggdh> I tried to unbias myself -- and gave my answers based on my usage, not my knowledge (or lack of said)
<maco> my boyfriend says his perception of ubuntu development has changed since he started dating me
<maco> release week in particular...
<doctormo> maco: What does his perception say now?
<maco> doctormo: that we are not the well-oiled machine of precision he thought we were
<doctormo> maco: "some self assembly required, ages 12 and up"
<maco> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: Hey, in the post-UDS survey, there was a question about summit.  Any chance we can get that data?
<doctormo> maco: The thing about well oiled machines (apart from getting you dirty) is they only do one thing. Out community puts out software and plays in a band ;-)
<doctormo> our*
<JFo> my survey is complete
<JFo> it is a bit long
<JFo> not a criticism, just observing
<maco> it was shorter and i asked in ops channel for first round of feedback and got told to add the translations and help/community and ease of use stuff so that itd have enough in there to avoid having lots of surveys from lots of teams
<JFo> yeah, since my primary is English I didn't get the translations bit
<JFo> just wondering if there were sections people could opt to skip
<JFo> for my own personal thoughts mind you
<JFo> I'll be putting out a few surveys this year
<JFo> just a mechanism I want to look into
<hggdh> this could be done, but we need to know it was skipped -- so you can skip it during analysis
<JFo> right
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah mail marianna for it
<nigelb> jcastro: great, thanks!
<hggdh> hum. Why not have a lot of tabs on firefox: I restart it, and it goes to 500M of resident memory usage
<hggdh> better than the 1G it was using before restart but, still, a bit on the high side
 * JFo beats mozilla's brains out daily
<JFo> my browser dies at least 3 times a day
<nigelb> g'nite all!
<nigelb> 2 am. I'm early to bed today ;)
<jcastro> jono: finishing up for the day
<jcastro> <--- will be back on tuesday
<maco> JFo: only a handful of the questions were required
<maco> JFo:  the ones that determine whether you see bugs/translations, the one about which version of ubuntu, and the general-experience one are the only required ones i can think of
<maco> oh, help sources and bugs ones too apparently
<maco> demographics, loco team, end part are 100% optional
<jono> jcastro, have fun!
<doctormo> popey or pleia2: do you know how to get the mount point for a given directory? (bash) say if I want to know what file system something is in?
<pleia2> just typing "mount" will show you everything
<popey> Yes. That.
<czajkowski> popey: daft question time.
<popey> Uh-huh?
<czajkowski> popey: I've screen saver set to not go into screen save mode for never when unpluged or plugged in
<czajkowski> yet still does
<popey> there are two screensaver settings
<czajkowski> any ideas do I have to change it in two places like my browser setting
<popey> one is a screensaver
<czajkowski> see knew it
<popey> one is gnome power manager
<popey> you have to do both
<czajkowski> ok done gnome power
<czajkowski> where do I find screen saver
<popey> bfb -> type screensaver
<czajkowski> seems daft I've to do things twice in seperate places to do one thing
<czajkowski> popey: thank you
<czajkowski> popey: problem of me missing skype calls is now adverted from the mothership
<czajkowski> one never wants to do that or the mobile goes, followed by a text followed by an email to make sure I'm alive
<AlanBell> czajkowski: just wait till she pings you on IRC
<czajkowski> eh never gonna happen
<czajkowski> I still get lectured over "black screen"
<doctormo> pleia2: I ended up using `df $HOME | grep -v File | perl -lne '@a=split(/\s+/); print $a[$#a]'`
<maco> http://is.gd/vnPvog <-- survey live now
<popey> Is it really wise for us to be running multiple surveys at once?
<popey> Isn't this going to cause confusion and dilute any possible evidence we gather?
<paultag> maco: I'm an edge case, but I responded :)
<paultag> popey: Yeah, I tend to agree
<maco> do i delete tweet/dent and wait a week or something?
<paultag> maco: yeah
<paultag> maco: also, tweet / dent is not the best way to get people
<maco> i was going to blog when i get home
<pleia2> the advertising survey is open until the beginning of june, so maybe wait until after that?
<maco> i just cant do that from work
<paultag> maco: it's voluntary response and technical users (a group that is a subsection of the intended target) will be reading your dents / tweets / blog
<paultag> so the results will be skewed
<maco> paultag: and ask loco teams to spread it to their groups
<paultag> maco: That'd be awesome
<maco> hggdh and i also talked about finding translators to make identical surveys in other languages
<paultag> +1
<maco> (if any of you can translate, lemme know)
<paultag> I can do German, but not as well as others here
<maco> im not sure how to do it other than another survey from scratch
<paultag> I think so too
<maco> well if someone wants to just email me a list of translations, i'm fine with building a translated one, if they dont feel like doing it themselves
<paultag> yar
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-25
<greg-g> paultag: on the team report wiki-infrastructure (ie: following the Team Reports howto guide), do I have to follow the naming convention of the month? The way it is now (month name, eg: April) the sort is alphabetical, which doesn't make much sense.
<greg-g> paultag: will it break anything if I use month numbers, eg: 01, 02, ... 11, 12
<greg-g> czajkowski: ^ comments also welcome :)
<paultag> greg-g: nope, it's just convention
<paultag> greg-g: feel free to use whatever you want :)
<greg-g> cool, then I'm going to use numbers
<greg-g> thanks man
<paultag> greg-g: sure thing dude
 * greg-g likes orderly ordered lists ;)
<paultag> greg-g: I can't blame you!
<greg-g> paultag: I figured you wouldn't :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm a data manicuring whore :)
<paultag> I wonder why we used month names to begin with
 * Cheri703 thinks paultag needs that as his fb status for a while "I'm a data manicuring whore :) "
<paultag> nhandler: prod -- do you remember why we use TeamReport/YY/Monthname and not TeamReport/YY/MM
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<greg-g> Cheri703: +1 to that idea
<paultag> Oh fine :)
<Cheri703> hehe
<paultag> it was pung, should show up soonish
<Cheri703> :)
 * greg-g grumbles at the wiki
<paultag> Cheri703: Ahha! It posted (sorry, was out getting vino) -- http://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/73175167928516608
<Cheri703> :) Yeah, I saw that :)
<cjohnston> paultag.. I have an action item for you ;-)
<paultag> cjohnston: oh lordy
<paultag> cjohnston: what's up?
<cjohnston> add 2 more hours to the day
<paultag> cjohnston: true that!
<cjohnston> jono and joey keep adding stuff to my schedule.. lol
<paultag> :P
<mhall119> cjohnston: I may not be able to make the call on thursday, i may be taking Q to his therapy
<mhall119> if I can't make it, just sign me up for whatever you feel like
<paultag> pleia2: e'scu me, http://i.imgur.com/OBmAd.jpg?982
<pleia2> but she has hair long enough to maybe do leia buns!
<Cheri703> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> don't actually need hair very long, I did it once when my hair was just below my shoulders
<paultag> hehehe
<pleia2> for the intrepid release party: http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/d/520-1/img_8592.jpg
<pleia2> (yes, I am sitting next to indiana jones)
<paultag> pleia2: hahahahah, that rocks!
<pleia2> indiana jones works for canonical now
<Cheri703> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: hehehe
<nigelb_> indiana jones? wha?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I got IS to enable the base search plugin, but the twitter style links still don't work :(
<paultag> one love ya'll
<paultag> nighgt
<paultag> wow, night
<nigelb> night paultag
<dpm> good morning!
<AlanBell> nigelb: yup
<AlanBell> it isn't something I broke with the theme either
<nigelb> AlanBell: I poked Daviey the other night for help.  I'll see if I can catch him when he's free.
<nigelb> morning dpm!
<nigelb> no dholbach today? :(
<dpm> hey nigelb :) dholbach is on holiday, good for him \o/
<nigelb> dpm: ah!
<nigelb> dpm: I have a bunch of feedback from using the packaging guide last night :)
<nigelb> I guess I'll just email him :)
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, just send him an e-mail and he'll look at it when he's back :)
<nigelb> :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> Morning kim0!
<kim0> nigelb: hey
<dpm> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: hey man .. how are ya
<kim0> dholbach is enjoying some beach time, right .. cool
<dpm> kim0, very well, thanks, it's starting to get hot here, but I guess nowhere near as hot as it gets in Cairo :)
<kim0> dpm: hehe it's around 31C in Cairo now
<kim0> yes starting to get hot indeed
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/25/loco-team-re-approvals-are-underway/
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> it would be nice if the loco team contact could you know, be helpful at times
<czajkowski> and pass the information onto their teams without them making the call as to whether their team will approve of a mail or not
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> *fumes*
<maco> czajkowski: fabian?
<czajkowski> yes not the first time he's sent similar mails
<czajkowski> am now fuming
<czajkowski> what the hell is the point in having a loco contact who is making passing on their own opinion and not to the rest of their team
<czajkowski> es google docs are not fully open
<czajkowski> whoppdie doo
<czajkowski> it's a good first start
<czajkowski> I can see it caters more for an admin but so be it
<Pici> As much as we don't like it, I think we should remember that in some team contacts think that they are the team leaders as well.  Not that this should excuse that behavior, but whatever.
<czajkowski> but to not pass it on
<czajkowski> Pici: excuse my french but fuck that now that's not on still
<czajkowski> making ones own personal feelings known is one thing, not passing on information based on that to the team is NOT ON
<Pici> czajkowski: Aye, thats not cool.
<czajkowski> aye which is what he and I know others do so am now rather mad
<czajkowski> which is never a good thing
<Pici> I wouldn't want to be in your way when you're angry ;)
<jussi> nor I
<czajkowski> no aloha means I'm not happy on  mail btw
 * czajkowski hugs maco 
<czajkowski> really annoyed
<czajkowski> >:(
<popey> Pici: being a team leader is not a bad thing
<popey> you make it sound like being a team leader as well as a team contact is somehow a negative thing
<paultag> yeah popey
<paultag> it can work, but it's harder
<paultag> and you have to be objective in both positions
 * czajkowski tickles paultag 
<czajkowski> hangover gone ?
<paultag> czajkowski: finally!
<paultag> where's dholbach?
<paultag> czajkowski: finally got enough rest :)
<czajkowski> good stuff
<IdleOne> I know Fabian's email may have seemed harsh but I do understand his position, the teams he is contact/lead for are non English. For example the -qc team which I am part of also has many English reading people but when they see any form of communication not in English they assume it is not meant for them and in turn might feel like their opinion does not matter to anyone else because it isn't in a language they can understand. I know
<IdleOne>  maco and those who helped her worked hard on this survey and I took the time to answer it. I appreciate the efforts and I believe Fabian does also.
<IdleOne> s/not in Englsh/in English/
<paultag> IdleOne: you forgot to escape the spaces ;)
<popey> +1
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> popey: I should have clarified that.  Some 'team leaders' take the leadership aspect and twist it into some form of dictatorship, thats what I was referencing.  Also, I've not seen any email that everyone seems to be talking about, so if I'm completely off the mark, feel free to ignore me ;)
<doctormo> IdleOne: +1 I'm currently dealing with a language barrier in a US projects, mostly Hispanic.
 * doctormo explains that a 'projects' is a US term for a housing development/council estate.
<paultag> doctormo: oh hahaha, right over my head
<paultag> doctormo: I keep forgetting you live near southie
<paultag> or in, I can't remember
<doctormo> paultag: In, I'm not even near Dorchester ;-)
<IdleOne> at the same time though I agree with czajkowski in that personal feelings about a group/team/project should not affect our decisions in passing on information.
<popey> Tell that to RMS ☺
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> popey: oh look at that crafty smile ♥
<popey> Yes!
<popey> ♥
<paultag> IdleOne: truth
<czajkowski> I never ever ever want to deal with RMS as a speaker ever
<paultag> → ←
<IdleOne> I wish we could make everybody happy
<paultag> I'd love to have RMS talk at me. He seems smart
<czajkowski> paultag: watch him speak
<IdleOne> talk at you?
<czajkowski> picks his feet
<paultag> I mean, homeby sat down homeless and wrote a F/OSS compiler
<czajkowski> beard
<popey> The only thing I think could have been done better with maco's survey was if she'd actually consulted loco-contacts _before_ sending the "Hey, fill my survey in" mail.
<IdleOne> people who talk at me get ignored
<czajkowski> puts his hands in his mouth
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah I could see that
<czajkowski> dear gods no
<paultag> IdleOne: truth :)
<czajkowski> never ever again will I go to listn to him
<popey> and the loco council
<paultag> hehehe
<doctormo> paultag: You wouldn't like RMS, I don't think. He never understands what I'm saying and I have to speak like someone speaking to a little child for him to even comprehend the words.
<paultag> popey: she poked me and she said something about the survay. I said i'd pass it onto my locos, but I think she was asking if it was OK
<paultag> popey: so might be my fault there
<IdleOne> popey: afaik this is the first survey of this type done, we learn, we make things better next time.
<paultag> doctormo: hahaha
<popey> IdleOne: not correct
<popey> there is another survey running _right_ _not_ for the adverts team
<doctormo> All power to survey 2.0!
<popey> and we have done others
<Pici> s/not/now/
<popey> indeed
<mhall119> popey: if she had taken it to loco-contact for discussion first, what would the likely outcome have been?
<popey> mhall119: translation, more refined questions, clarity on where the data goes
<paultag> mhall119: yelling, mostly. LC's usually pretty clear
<paultag> or what popey said :)
<mhall119> popey: and how long would that have taken?
 * Pici just realized that Loco Council and cz<tab> have the same initials
<popey> are you suggesting that we should put out substandard products in the name of expediency!?
 * popey notes time based releases
<mhall119> also, I think paultag's answer is fairly accurate
<paultag> oh holy shaz, that's true
<IdleOne> popey: We encourage people to go ahead and do the work if they see a need. I think maco took the initiative, contacted the people she thought were key and ran with it. same as the adverts team seems to have done.
<mhall119> popey: release early, release often
<jussi> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2011/05/user-experience-survey.html <- the non adverts team survey blog post
<czajkowski> Pici: I know very anoying also!
<Pici> czajkowski: Must be
<IdleOne> maco: for the next survey if you need help with translation to French let me know I will be glad to help :)
<popey> IdleOne: yes, and I gave feedback last night, as did pleia2, which was ignored
<czajkowski> Pici: why I have LC off highlight and loco council on highlight
<doctormo> IdleOne: I agree, of course we do many things to self correct when we see problems with our actions too.
<mhall119> in my experience, sending an inquiry to loco-contacts will end in silence 80% of the time, and arguing 19% of the time
<popey> mhall119: I did say loco council too
<IdleOne> doctormo: I believe maco sees our comments and she is taking the notes to do things differently next time.
<paultag> popey: I think maco asked me on the side
<mhall119> popey: the survey isn't specific to loco-teams is it?
<doctormo> IdleOne: I believe so too.
<maco> mhall119: no
<paultag> popey: she said something about passing it on to locos and I said that would be a good idea
<mhall119> I didn't think so
<popey> mhall119: it was sent to loco contacts asking people to send to their loco teams.
<maco> loco teams just seem like a good way to contact people who aren't plugged into Twitter & Planet Ubuntu constantly
<mhall119> popey: right, because loco-contacts is the official way to get the word out to loco teams
<popey> i give up
<popey> forget I said anything.
<IdleOne> asking the loco contacts to pass on the survey was a good way to make sure it got out to as many users as possible.
<mhall119> I'm not trying to be argumentative, just trying to understand your position
<maco> popey: by that point it was already announced...
<maco> which is why i put in on blog post that its a *different* survey
<czajkowski> maco: perhaps it could have held off a week
<maco> and i think on email as well
<czajkowski> so as not to clash with the other survey out there is all as well
<paultag> there's another survay on right now, right?
<czajkowski> yes
<paultag> +1 czajkowski
<mhall119> I didn't take maco's survey yet, but the advertising one is very short
<paultag> I took both
<Pici> The usability survey is a few pages long, its much more in-depth that the advertising one.
<paultag> aye
<doctormo> paultag: So you're home tomorrow? How about those red sox?
<paultag> doctormo: beat the indians here! I'm stoked!
<AlanBell> the advertising survey has more respondents but asks fewer useful questions
<AlanBell> it might have been better if there were not two surveys going on at the same time
<AlanBell> I am now working with the adverts team to prevent them making outlandish and statistically invalid claims about their results
<maco> heh
<maco> you know that "ubuntu is for noobs" thing that people using other distros say, like using ubuntu would be beneath them?
<paultag> AlanBell: ugh, yeah, please
<maco> 88% of respondents so far said power user or computing professional
<paultag> and keep in mind results are skewed
<paultag> +1 mhall119
<paultag> erm, maco
<maco> yeah i know, reaching the-person-who-installed-it is easier than reaching the-person-they-installed-it-for
<paultag> +1
<AlanBell> paultag: yes, they are, but some people might believe that a bigger sample size means a fair sample (it doesn't)
<paultag> AlanBell: truth!
<AlanBell> my big issue is that they didn't think about what they wanted to do with the results before spewing it out, so they didn't ask questions that help make effective adverts
<mhall119> paultag: you can +1 me too if you really want to
<popey> yup AlanBell
<paultag> +1 mhall119!
<mhall119> :)
<AlanBell> we also ran a survey for the accessibility team fwiw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Personas/Survey
<AlanBell> I set up a wordpress based form for that one
<nigelb> AlanBell: I talked to Daviey. He asked me to set up etherpad from the PPA and see if it works.  If it doesn't, we may have to update the PPA.  pad.ubuntu-uk.org is a git checkout, so more later version.
<nigelb> I'm not sure if I can get to reinstalling etherpad today, I have a longish task list, so if you do beat me to it, let me know :)
<jono> kim0, dpm all set?
<dpm> jono, sure
<kim0> yeah
<jono> one sec, sound issues
<jono> going to reboot
 * kim0 hugs skype and pulseaudio
<dpm> yeah kim0, better hug them, you never know when they might turn against you ;)
 * nigelb hugs JFo
 * JFo hugs nigelb 
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: Short and sweet email :D
<JFo> oh heh, yeah :)
<AlanBell> nigelb: mine was installed from the ppa
<nigelb> AlanBell: Aha, and you can't get it working at all right?
 * nigelb reports
<AlanBell> nigelb: yeah, exactly the same as pad.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> AlanBell: great, I'll work with kirkland to see if I can update the ppa with a newer version
<AlanBell> cool, give me a shout when you want me to update and we can test there before messing with the live one
<nigelb> AlanBell: yup. I'm running the upstream apt which needs fixing.
<Technoviking> What is the name of wireframe design tool that I hace seen for Ubuntu mockups?
<maco> Technoviking: pencil?
<Technoviking> maco: yeah, is it a template for inkscape
<jussi> Technoviking: you can also use balsamiq: http://balsamiq.com/products/mockups
<maco> Technoviking: it's a proprietary UI design tool
<Technoviking> maco: bummer
<Pici> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> Pici: yeah
<Pici> pleia2: pm?
<pleia2> sure
<czajkowski> jono: call in 40 mins right
<jono> czajkowski, nope, that is next week
<jono> we talked last week
<czajkowski> jono: yeah so i got confused with the mail
<czajkowski> just checking as been on the jd for the last 3 hours
<Pendulum> czajkowski: glad you've been doing something fun :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: yeah part 2 of going away night
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<czajkowski> bbq and a bottle of jd
<czajkowski> classy bird
<czajkowski> Pendulum: random bbq rocks
<popey> maco / czajkowski mhall119 apologies for being a grumpy grouch earlier with respect to the survey you've made. I realise now I was probably not being super helpful. Sorry.
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
 * maco hugs popey too
 * mhall119 also hugs popey 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: we all knew you were a classy bird :P
<czajkowski> popey: you dont need to apologise at all
<czajkowski> popey: i have foot in mouth syndrom
<popey> maco: Hope you get useful data from it!
 * popey goes to sit in front of the telly
<maco> if anyone cares, it crossed the 1024 mark a few minutes back
<maco> im getting *surprising* data
<czajkowski> maco: that is fantastic news and well done
<maco> but reaching avg users and "bad with computers" people is the sort of thing that takes the nerds who know about it going to their family/friends who use ubuntu, and asking them to take it
<head_victim> maco: Oh it's you! I'm Jared from the Australian Loco, I was just about to send it to my loco list. Is there a link I can put into the email as well about who/what/where/when/why for those who like such details? I've done it and it looks pretty handy.
<maco> so hopefully folks will do that
<maco> head_victim: I did the make-google-do-stuff part with question suggestions from some folks here, IRC ops who see the support questions, and QA team people
<head_victim> Ah ok so it's not a formal project, just something that would be useful to collate?
<maco> the results, i'm intending to put at http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/survey.html and thats also where translations of the survey will be linked
<maco> well it's community-run instead of canonical-run, if that's what you mean
<czajkowski> popey: you know what we all go through meh days I've had a month of them and seemignly my reply was less that good but i was being honest
<czajkowski> at least for tonight i'm not looking at mail
<czajkowski> the3 amout of jd i've had is not safe to go near email
<czajkowski> :)
<head_victim> maco: ah k, was sort of looking for a wiki page with the rational and who's using it for what but only because I was more curious myself as well
<AlanBell> drunk people should use IRC only
<maco> head_victim: there's stuff in there to interest bug triagers, accessibility team, QA team, loco council, etc.
<maco> and there's been interest from members of those teams, so i dont think the results will just be thrown out
<maco> (i'm in the bug & accessibility categories)
<czajkowski> maco: well any feedback to the lc would be great please drop us an email ok
<head_victim> maco: oh no, and don't think I wouldn't do it because of it I was just half curious for myself and half knowing that's what some will ask about
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)'
<maco> czajkowski: yep. there's "where are you? how's the loco there? what sort of events do you prefer?" which should help the individual locos and you lot
<czajkowski> maco: we;d love that feedback please
<maco> of course
<czajkowski> thank you
<maco> for all that i dislike heavy math, i <3 making charts out of data
<Pici> I love charts.
<head_victim> I could play on spreadsheets all day long making pretty data sets and charts
<maco> comparing audio, graphics, and peripheral support ratings gave me my first chance to use one of those area graphs (line graph with filled in underneath) that has stacking
<doctormo> I just released, we could replace that funnel game from Star Trek Next Generation that they all get addicted to, with Farmville and they'd be prophetic! ;-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-26
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs czajkowski 
<nigelb> *yawn* Good morning!
<czajkowski> pleia2: go to bed
<dpm> good morning all!
<nigelb> Good morning dpm!
<czajkowski> my natty install is behaving badly, randomly reboots today
<czajkowski> and then freezes on movies
<jussi> czajkowski: that sounds horrible. Ive been having random freezes and kernel panics. natty hasnt been a success for me so far :(
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<czajkowski> jussi: its the random reboots is annoying
<czajkowski> goes to half way through boot up
<czajkowski> and then login screen
<czajkowski> very odd
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, i can imagine.
<czajkowski> jussi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/788508
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 788508 in xorg "Machine randomly reboots for no reason" [Undecided,New]
<tsimpson> Lucid is working fine ;)
<kim0> morning everyone
<czajkowski> tsimpson: *mutters*
<czajkowski> tsimpson: works fine on my mini
<kim0> huats: hey o/
<huats> hey kim0 !
<huats> morning everyone btw
<huats> kim0, I'll give a look at the data we received
<huats> I hpe by the end of the week
<huats> or on monday I think
<huats> I'll let you know
<kim0> huats: awesome .. have fun buddy :)
<kim0> huats: I can't wait to get this data out there :)
<kim0> huats: thanks for your help
<huats> my pleasure
<czajkowski> jussi: kubuntu fan  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/780358
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 780358 in xorg-server "Random X crashes in Ubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jussi> grumble wiki grumble
<czajkowski> jussi: are you becoming a clone of jcastro :)
<jussi> czajkowski: fine, you tell me why the htc flyer table doesnt work here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList
<nigelb> jussi: fixed
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> I was fixing it
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> and editing
<jussi> nigelb: what was wrong with it?
<czajkowski> and marked preview
<nigelb> jussi: space at the end
<nigelb> czajkowski: sorry :(
 * jussi rolls eyes at the wiki
<czajkowski> I thought if you marked preview it locked others out
<czajkowski> but did you not get a mesage saying I was editing when you clicked edit...
 * AlanBell has access to the new test wiki
<jussi> AlanBell: how is it?
<duanedesign> mornings all
 * duanedesign finally replaced his Tinariwen CD and is enoying listening to it this morning
<jussi> btw, who was it that was complaining about the lack of a !fail factoid in here?
<jussi> !fail
<ubot2> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<jussi> :)
<AlanBell> it is still slow, they haven't turned on xapian yet
<cjohnston> jussi: me
<cjohnston> :-)
<jussi> cjohnston: happy now ?
<cjohnston> never
<nigelb> AlanBell: can more of us help?
<cjohnston> Deleting stuff will help!
<czajkowski> I hate packing and moving house!
<czajkowski> I seem to have extra stuff from 7 months ago and I've just bagged clothes for charity and still may have to sit on suitcase
<jussi> czajkowski: moving again?
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> I like making my life exciting
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<jussi> heh
<czajkowski> but I really hate packing
<jussi> czajkowski: Im in agreeance with you there.
<czajkowski> mhall119: wife and Pendulum helped me pack coming back from orlando was entertaining
<mhall119> it was rather entertaining
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I am unconvinced that deleting stuff will help
<AlanBell> apart from user profiles perhaps
<cjohnston> Well.. deleting stuff will get rid of some erroneous results
<AlanBell> yeah, main performance problem is brute force evaluation of regexps to get the list of names to send notification emails
<mhall119> AlanBell: cjohnston: whatsamatta?
<cjohnston> the wiki
<mhall119> oh
 * cjohnston thinks our resident isd guy should fix the wiki.. what do you think AlanBell ? ;-)
<mhall119> we don't do the wiki
<AlanBell> bradm is doing it
<maco> cjohnston: yeah, ending up at "____HowToBreezy" after a google is a bit not-helpful
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> jcastro's favorite thing.. Delete!
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> deleting obsolete stuff is good, but I don't think it has a performance impact
<popey> depends how much you delete
<huats> kim0, I have started to play a bit with the documents we have received
<kim0> huats: and what do you think
<huats> I think we might have to ask them to change a bit some stuffs :)
<huats> or we won't be able to automate things at all
<huats> (but I am not yet at the end of my exploration)
<kim0> huats: koolhead11 is one of the guys that had written that book
<koolhead11> hi all
<huats> koolhead11, hey
<koolhead11> huats, hello
<huats> koolhead11, that will ease the process !
<kim0> :)
<koolhead11> huats, ok sir
<huats> koolhead11, I will continue to play a bit with the sources I have received and I'll let you know if I founf any blocker
<koolhead11> huats, ok
<huats> right now I am focussing on try to automate the various transformation
<koolhead11> huats, kool
<kim0> huats: I'm still unsure if we'll be able to integrate the output with the wiki somehow
<huats> kim0, I'll let you now
<kim0> if not .. just a pdf I guess
<huats> know
<kim0> yeah
<huats> right now I have converted the sources to a rought rst
<koolhead11> nice
<huats> (I will continue refine the output but it is a basis)
<huats> and then to sphinx
<huats> (which is done now but needs also more love)
<koolhead11> sphinx ^^
 * koolhead11 wonders how many ubuntu channel we have on freenode :D
<koolhead11> waoo nigelb !! hello sir
<head_victim> Anyone know if there are any global events planned in the near/nearish future?
<czajkowski> release party end of october
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> jumps out at me
<czajkowski> be nice to have a UGJ this cycle
<head_victim> czajkowski: yeah that's all I could think of, just had the question asked in the loco so thought I'd see if there was something I hadn't heard of yet though.
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> koholhead11: ello
<head_victim> Just found jono's post from 3 days ago, looks like a good start
<koolhead11> nigelb, how many channels we have man?
<nigelb> koolhead11: jussi would know
 * koolhead11 looks at jussi 
 * head_victim is just doing a channel list to see if he can work out how many ubuntu channels are on this network
<head_victim> Well if you show all channels with more than 1 user it's 675 according to the list I just did
<head_victim> The search was all channels with "ubuntu" in the channel name
<tsimpson> head_victim: channels registered in our namespace is somewhere in the region of 1,300
<huats> koolhead11, do you know if instead of exporting to html it is possible to export xhtml ?
<tsimpson> that's not necessarily "active" channels, just ones registered
<koolhead11> tsimpson,  waoo (o.0)
<tsimpson> yep, it's officially "lots and lots"
<koolhead11> huats, i think kim0 would have given you text files?
<huats> koolhead11, I have received an html export... but it is not really great so I was wondering if a xhtml would be possile
<koolhead11> i doubt that :(
<kim0> it's wordpress .. whatever that can output
<head_victim> tsimpson: that's a bit scary actually
<tsimpson> we're working on removing the dead/unused ones
<head_victim> Sounds like quite a task
<koolhead11> head_victim, yeah true
<huats> koolhead11, I am asking because right now the output is not xhtml valid ...and it would be really helpful
<koolhead11> huats, <kim0> it's wordpress .. whatever that can output
<kim0> huats: seems like it can export xml
<huats> koolhead11, I have never used wordpress .. that is why I am asking
<huats> kim0, might worth the try
<koolhead11> huats, kim0 catch you guys from home.
<huats> ok koolhead11 thanks
<czajkowski> whoo my xorg bug fixed thanks to Sarvatt
<nigelb> http://www.androidguys.com/2011/05/26/ubuntu-ported-galaxy-ii/ :O
<popey> meh, vnc
<doctormo> meh, no web browser
<doctormo> popey: Do you have Ubuntu running on your iPad yet? ;-)
<popey> heh
<popey> Not yet. If there was a port I'd certainly try
<popey> (subject to numerous conditions)
<jono> started work today at 9am for the first time in ages instead of 7/8am
<jono> felt good to get the sleep :-)
 * paultag waves to jono 
<jono> hey paultag :-)
<jono> Technoviking, meeting in 20?
<Technoviking> Technoviking: yup
<jono> Technoviking, awesome
<jono> Technoviking, I will be doing an interview at that time so will dip in and out
<Technoviking> sounds good
<jono> Technoviking, I would recommend you try to get the team to focus on a clear set of goals for the 11.10 release, such as documentation and getting the new Ubuntu Tweak in the Software Center
<jono> and maybe running a Power Users online training event, akin to Open Week
<jono> whatever you folks feel is best
<Technoviking> jono: I agree, also other hanging fruit such as helping get quicklist in the basic install
<Technoviking> I sent an email asking for people to start thinking about thing we could do during open week
<jono> Technoviking, totally
<maco> AlanBell: by the way, for the question about rating the install process, people who didnt install it can click "not applicable" and then just skip the one about how it was installed.
<nigelb> jcastro!
<nigelb> the world is a strange strange place.
<nigelb> I just got this tweet from someone I've never met - https://twitter.com/#!/ichattopadhyaya/status/73809894549094400
<nigelb> Rest assured that is my pen and I remember writing that :)
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> about to hop on a call
<koolhead17> nigelb: someone in love with you :)
<mhall119> hey, I won't be able to make the 4pm call today
 * koolhead17 waves to jono :)
<mhall119> nigelb and cjohnston can just assign me work items as they see fit
<jono> hey koolhead17
<jono> thanks for letting me know mhall119
<nigelb> mhall119: We'll be fair, don't worry.
<koolhead17> jono: your not there today!! :D
<jono> koolhead17, ?
<mhall119> my preference would be to work on the rss aggregation, since I'm already familiar with that
<koolhead17> i meant that channel :)
<mhall119> nigelb: ^^
<koolhead17> oops. notthing :P
<nigelb> mhall119: cool, okay.  We'll pass that bit onto you.
<nigelb> mhall119: I've been trying to get started on the image crediting thing. Its not easy.  Still continuing.
<mhall119> if daker_ or Ronnie could make a mockup of what the aggregated feed should look like on the front page, all the better
<mhall119> since they're better designers than me
<nigelb> mhall119: ugh, this makes me feel we should have meetings often
<nigelb> that way work can get assigned and stuff
<nigelb> and we can actually have proper discussions
<czajkowski> we will be soon
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> nigelb: we can do regular meeting in -meeting
<nigelb> czajkowski: :)
<nigelb> mhall119: yup, I'll talk to Ronnie and daker and discuss about a time. Fridays would be the best day for you right?
<mhall119> or wed.
<koolhead17> kim0: your cloud-init video looks good. can`t we link it in ubuntu-community documentation for cloud-init?
<kim0> koolhead17: I think it's already linked, no? if not feel free to link to it :)
<koolhead17> adding it in bottom, related video with link
<koolhead17> done
<nigelb> pleia2: \o/ ipv6!
<doctormo> nigelb: Every cell needs an ip address! ;-)
<nigelb> doctormo: not mine :)
<doctormo> nigelb: We should play some more Wesnoth, when are you next free for a game?
<pleia2> nigelb :)
<nigelb> doctormo: hrm, some time next week probably. I'd love to play again.
<doctormo> nigelb: We need to find some more players too, 3 more for a complete team.
<nigelb> doctormo: you're better at that sort of thing than me :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Want to play a drawf in a game of magic?
<nigelb> Anyone knows if akgraner is better?
<doctormo> dwarf*
<pleia2> doctormo: sorry, no time :(
<jono> czajkowski, cjohnston, nigelb dialing into the call now
<jono> rrnwexec, are you joining us?
<cjohnston> I'm on
<nigelb> jono: okay
<jono> rrnwexec, I can't remember if I mentioned this call
<rrnwexec> jono: i'm dialed in
<jono> nigelb, want me to skype you in?
<nigelb> jono: yes, please :)
<jono> nigelb, cant hear you
<nigelb> jono: at all?
<jono> nigelb, nope
<jono> rrnwexec, are you dialed into the conf call number
<rrnwexec> i am
<nigelb> jono: bah, I can hear you
<jono> czajkowski, call?
<nigelb> rrnwexec, cjohnston, jono: I'm taking notes here http://pad.ubuntu.com/SQKZerOLaz
<nigelb> that was a fairly productive call :)
<jono> awesome call :-)
<jono> 30mins and a solid plan
<jono> \m/
<rrnwexec> thanks Jono. good start.
<jono> rrnwexec, :-)
<jono> rrnwexec, nigelb, cjohnston nearly done with the design
<nigelb> jono: nice :)
<cjohnston> please take your time... like 2 months :-P
<cjohnston> jono: ^
<cjohnston> kidding
<jono> lol
<jono> just about done
<jono> cjohnston, nigelb, mhall119, rrnwexec http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5763041728_9d776baccd_o.jpg
<doctormo> jono: Would you like a UI review of that design?
<jono> doctormo, feel free to offer comments
<jono> I am writing up a blog entry where people can provide some input
<jono> and then cjohnston, nigelb and mhall119 can decide what they want to do
<doctormo> jono: You've got 3 horizontal navigations and 1 vertical, consider combining the horizontal especially for the front page.
<jono> doctormo, I recommend you leave the comments on the blog entry so it can be part of the discussion
<jono> I will blog it first and then we can go from there
<jono> should be up fairly soon
<doctormo> jono: Yikes, sorry.
<jono> doctormo, no worries - I jut want to make sure that more people can see your feedback than just people in here
<maco> wow, that is *busy*
<jono> it is based upon http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<doctormo> jono: This isn't normally how UIs are critically reviewed, mailing lists and such are much better because they're focused. You're going to get a lot of OMG types on your blog.
<jono> doctormo, Nigel started a discussion on the loco dir mailing list
<jono> feel free to comment there if you like
<pleia2> which mailing list is this? the loco dir one hasn't had an email since march
<pleia2> oh, there it is :)
 * Cheri703 is apparently on that list and had no idea
<pleia2> hehe
<Cheri703> I may have subscribed during UDS, I apparently subscribed to a bunch of them and have been going "oh, really? ok, sure"
<Cheri703> when they arrive
<nigelb> pleia2: cough
<nigelb> pleia2: I thought I subscribed
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> proceeded to try to email from gmail and ubuntu.com to realize I didn't
<nigelb> so I subscribed and sent again
<nigelb> poor cjohnston is going to kick me :P
<pleia2> as usual
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> pleia2: I forgot what komputes real name was
<nigelb> David... something
<pleia2> not sure
<nigelb> pleia2: I just need to subscribe to the lists with both email addresses and mark one as web only. That seems to be the only practical solution.
 * nigelb goes to bed
 * popey gets an email from a test wiki
 * popey pokes AlanBell 
<AlanBell> yeah, sorry
<AlanBell> peformance still sucks on the new wiki because they haven't turned on xapian
 * AlanBell is trying to pursuade them that it is the entire point of the upgrade!
<pleia2> heh
<AlanBell> http://wiki-test.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-27
<rrnwexec> jono: is there a UDS-O track summary posted somewhere for the community track?
<jono> rrnwexec, not yet
<rrnwexec> jono: thanks.
<mhall119> AlanBell: is that new moin?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> 1.9.3 is the very latest
<mhall119> nice, how does it run?
<AlanBell> like a dog
<AlanBell> (and not a fast dog)
<AlanBell> bradm wants to do the upgrade and then think about turning on xapian later /o\
<AlanBell> nobody in IS seems to give a toss that it takes ages to save pages because they don't save pages
<AlanBell> if they put it live like this and make a fuss about the fact they upgraded it they are going to get a huge pushback about moin and calls to move to mediawiki again
<mhall119> is it running on MySQL or Postgresql?
 * head_victim can probably drive to bradm's place for some standover tactics if that helps AlanBell, I believe he's fairly local ;)
<czajkowski> jono: sorry fell aslee :(
<czajkowski> just woke up
<czajkowski> asleep
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> sleeping pattern is well off this week
<kim0> morning folks
<kim0> dpm: czajkowski hi o/
<dpm> morning kim0, czajkowski :)
<nigelb> hey kim0, dpm :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Hey, we missed you last night!
<czajkowski> yeah sorry
<czajkowski> just out of whack atm with sleeping pattern
<czajkowski> it didnt show up in my google cal :/
<czajkowski> I'd also only had my weekly call last week with jono and I thought we were merging them so it wouldn't be till next week
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<czajkowski> :s
<nigelb> czajkowski: Its okay :) That's why took notes and sent it across.  Mike couldn't make it either.
<kim0> nigelb: hey there :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<dpm> hey cjohnston, hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey dpm
<koolhead17> kim0: around
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> very quiet in here
<czajkowski> nobody alive
<cjohnston> it is quiet today
<czajkowski> breaking things instead
<JFo> Friday afternoons feel like they go on forever
<JFo> good that I use them more for planning :)
<czajkowski> JFo: any fun plans for this cycle
<czajkowski> summits
<czajkowski> Q&A sessions
<czajkowski> getting folks involved?
<JFo> not any of those yet on the agenda for me
<JFo> I think jjohansen has some work items for that this cycle
<JFo> and he has told me he will drag me in as needed :-)
<JFo> gotta run pick my truck up from the shop
<JFo> bbiab
<czajkowski> toodles
<JFo> k, back :)
<JFo> now that was odd
<JFo> I see where I said I was back but the screen was frozen.
<JFo> so I did a hard reboot
<JFo> very strange
<czajkowski> I'm having to do that a lot lately
<czajkowski> everything just goes tits up and locks
<czajkowski> most annoying
<JFo> yeah, that was the second time today
<JFo> very
<JFo> well, I am done for the week. Have a great weekend czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> also vlc has become really unsatable for me
<czajkowski> you too
<czajkowski> JFo: have fun
<JFo> thanks, you too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-28
<paultag> Yo guys, tell me this is not kickass -- http://www.newbuntu.org/
<paultag> It's F/OSS and static. We should consider getting it as the default offline page...
<paultag> it's really friken' sweet. I'd take the time to do it personally if I can get some +1s on it
 * Cheri703 likes it
<paultag> It's GPL-3, and the source is by this guy on github -- https://github.com/RKelln/Ubuntu-Homepage
<topyli> oh that really looks great
<topyli> love the mouseover animation for engine change
<koolhead17> paultag: supercool :)
<koolhead17> and the css too :P
<duanedesign> mornign all
<paultag> moin all
<paultag> topyli: yeah I was impressed
<paultag> and it usually takes a bit more
<paultag> koolhead17: :)
<paultag> I need to message this guy
<koolhead17> paultag: hey
<koolhead17> :)
<paultag> koolhead17: howdy :)
<paultag> jcastro: hey man, my bugcontrol membership is expiring, can I get some love?
<koolhead17> all well thanks!! how have you been?
 * koolhead17 pokes kim0
<paultag> koolhead17: awesome. Just moved back to my home state yesterday, I'm finally settled
<paultag> finding a desk to set up my desktop on soon :)
<paultag> ugh, ftbfs on fluxbox. I need to fix that.
<koolhead17> aah nice!! :)
<paultag> not nice :)
<koolhead17> lol why o.0
<paultag> koolhead17: ftbfs == failure to build from source
<paultag> :(
<paultag> looks simple
<duanedesign> paultag: hey you got a quick second
<duanedesign> paultag: oh, and hello sir
<duanedesign> :)
<paultag> duanedesign: for you; whole minutes in fact!
<paultag> duanedesign: what's up :)
<duanedesign> i'll pm you if thats cool
<paultag> duh
<koolhead17> paultag: http://www.newbuntu.org/  <title> new ubuntu homepage </title>
<koolhead17> be better :)
<paultag> koolhead17: it's not mine!
<paultag> I just found it
<koolhead17> ooh k
<nigelb> paultag: can I help?
<nigelb> paultag: there is a --as-needed linking change
<paultag> nigelb: no, I fixed that for 10.04 cycle
<paultag> nigelb: this is a binry package change, a binary got moved out of one of the packages into a new one, added it to the build deps
<nigelb> paultag: ah, this is something else. /me steps away :)
<paultag> nigelb: small painless change
<nigelb> ahh
<paultag> nigelb: we had to upstream the binutils-gold change because of the build chain suckyness
<paultag> nigelb: but this is a small small issue, it's fixed, but alioth is barfing on me
<paultag> stupid scm change
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> So, soon the change to fix the sort order of attendees to a sprint and subscribes to a blueprint will land!
<paultag> honestly if anyone has scm access to collab-maint and it's still working, I would love you if you could apply a format patch I have
<paultag> nigelb: woo
<doctormo> Has anyone seen paultag today?
<doctormo> I'm at our Ubuntu Hour and no one has shown up.
<doctormo> I'm just worried something might have happened to him in his travells.
<nigelb> doctormo: he was here a while back. an hour and 10 mins ago
<nigelb> Just a public service announcement -> Its Jfo's birthday!!
<AlanBell> maco: jussi: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/05/28/ubuntu-uk-loco-cds/
<IdleOne> hehe Clarabelle had a serious mug when reading the fine manual
<AlanBell> I had to sprinkle some corn in front of it to get that photo
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<nigelb> AlanBell: Did I tell you about the etherpad updates yet?
<AlanBell> ooh, no
<AlanBell> apart from turning on search and it doesn't work
<nigelb> AlanBell: that's about it.  I'll try on updating the package if I can.
<nigelb> AlanBell: if I can't myself, I'll ask kirkland if he can help (since he did the initial package)
<AlanBell> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-29
<doctormo> hmm,
<doctormo> maco: ping
<czajkowski> Aloha
<robrt`> Hola!
<czajkowski> btw marmalade vodka is evil
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that sounds really quite bad just even thinking about it
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-21
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dpm> welcome back! Had a good time off?
<DJones> czajkowski: Is that really a rabit? Looks like somebody has crossed a pug with a rabbit
<dholbach> yes - I got loads of stuff done at home, went out on Saturday night and yesterday we had a barbecue in the park with loads of people - it was great
<dholbach> how about you? did you have a good weekend?
<dpm> yeah, had a good one too, great fun with some people who came from Barcelona :)
<czajkowski> DJones: pug and rabbit
<DJones> czajkowski: Thats what I thought
<s-fox> Ping mhall119  :)
<nigelb> s-fox: A bit too early for him, but he should pong when he gets back
<s-fox> nigelb, I know it is early. I am counting on a pong back. :)
<nigelb> s-fox: Good plan!
<s-fox> How was your weekend nigelb ?
<nigelb> s-fox: Busy :)
<nigelb> Running a conference next week.
<s-fox> On?
<jussi> s-fox: contentless pings suck - tell him what you want then he can answer straight away when he comes back ;)
<s-fox> jussi,  it is not I who wants an answer ;) And my answer to his question is longer than a single line. haha :)
<czajkowski> jussi: aye I came back to 5 over the weekend
<nigelb> s-fox: sysadmin!
<s-fox> nigelb,  neat
<jussi> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: hows you?
<jussi> czajkowski: work work work and do not shirk :P
<jussi> Im good though
<jussi> cant wait to move into my own place again though
<s-fox> hey czajkowski , settled into your new place yet?
<czajkowski> s-fox: yup last week was fun coming back from uds and trying to unpack stuff had to re do most things
<s-fox> hey czajkowski  can you confirm receipt of my email to the ubuntu-membership-boards list ?
<czajkowski> hmm leemie see I expired
<czajkowski> when did you send it
<s-fox> you should have got it as you are a member of the community council
 * s-fox checks date
<czajkowski> ah is this re your nomination for boards
<czajkowski> then yes ack
<s-fox> may 11th :)
<s-fox> i requested confirmation of receipt as my email has been playing up lol
<s-fox> thank you czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<mhall119> s-fox: pong
<DJones> dpm: Are you around with a query on a bug assignment?
<dpm> DJones, I'm around, I'm not sure I'm the best person to answer, but I'll do my best
<DJones> Cheers, according to an email I've just received, you've assigned bug 1002264 to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002264 in ubuntu-translations ""Musique" application name incorrectly translated to "Music"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002264
<DJones> Possibly you#ve allocated it to the wrong person as I've not had anything to with the application or bugs in that way
<czajkowski> DJones: everyone on the team got the mail
<czajkowski> DJones: not just you
<czajkowski> DJones: you must be on ubuntu-l10n-eng@lists.ubuntu.com
<DJones> Ah, that makes sense then, I hadn't realised it went to everyone, I suddenly panicked when I saw that
<DJones> No worries then
<dpm> DJones, no worries. Generally, when there is a localization bug that can be solved by fixing a translation in Launchpad, we assign it to the corresponding translation team to correct that particular translation. So I assigned it to the en-gb team, of which you are a member. As czajkowski was mentioning, everyone in the team gets notified
<DJones> Thanks for clarifying, I was suddenly thinking I'd need to learn packaging very quickly
<jcastro> dholbach: you are awesome
<dholbach> really? what did I do this time?
<dholbach> did you listen to my new mix? :-P
<jcastro> your sponsorship stuff
<jcastro> I totally ripped it off
<dholbach> ah, glad you like it :)
<jcastro> we should be up and running by today
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> writing that script was a ....... night mare :)
 * balloons is listening to the new dholbach mix :-0
<dholbach> :-))
 * snap-l is listening to Dio
<snap-l> Which is latin for dholbach
<jcastro> dholbach: what do you do for community follks?
<jcastro> do they not get assigned days?
<czajkowski> dholbach: new mix is great!
<dholbach> jcastro, we discussed this at UDS, but we didn't come to a good conclusion yet - some thought it might be a good idea, others felt it was too much of a commitment to do it regularly - I still dunno
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> that won't be a problem then
<jcastro> dholbach: what's your current time commitment per person per month?
<dholbach> snap-l, I never had Latin in school - Google Translate says "open"? :)
<dholbach> jcastro, 4h/month
<dholbach> we accumulated the 1h/week commitment into one 4h shift per month
<dholbach> many felt they'd be more efficient that way
<snap-l> dholbach: Try Italian. :)
<snap-l> that'll teach me to confuse my romance languages.
<dholbach> that's too much :)
<snap-l> Ronnie James dholbach
 * dholbach got lost somewhere along the way :)
<snap-l> Dimebag dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ is he saying I should get a haircut?
<jcastro> nah
<jcastro> your hair is pretty metal already
<snap-l> \m/
<dholbach> ok, I got totally lost - nevermind me
 * dholbach makes a cup of tea
<AlanBell> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> can we get an a11y tag section added to harvest?
<dholbach> AlanBell, bdmurray runs the scripts which spit out bug lists for Harvest
<dholbach> would you like to just add all bugs tagged as 'a11y'?
<AlanBell> I think so, it looks like the opp.list stuff is based on tags
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> harvest will get data from whatever is listed in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest-data/trunk/view/head:/opportunities
<dholbach> some of them are based on bug tags, but others come from all kinds of other places as well
<dholbach> so if bdmurray sets up a script do spit out the data, we can add it to this list of data feeds
<AlanBell> ok, I will find bdmurray, I am trying to work out what it is I need to be asking for :)
<AlanBell> I can see that ftbfs stuff in harvest is tagged ftbfs, I kind of want it to be like that
<dholbach> the more specific we can make those lists the better
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/txisb/top_10_ubuntu_app_downloads_for_april_2012/ upboat time!
<mhall119> heh, dpm must have posted at the same time I did
<snap-l> Very cool to see Uplink getting some love.
<mhall119> I swear I refreshed before I submitted
<dpm> mhall119, lol, no worries, generally I submit to all networks just after I write the top 10 posts, we should better coordinate next time
<mhall119> I put it on the FB page for Ubuntu
<balloons> mhall119, I upvoted.. I didn't see the upboat button
<dpm> bummer, the site is slowing down again due to the traffic
<mhall119> loads of traffic isn't a bummer
<mhall119> are we not heavily caching on there?
<dpm> it is not per se, it is when those people cannot reach the site
<dpm> but it seems it isn't too bad
<mhall119> hmm, there are some wordpress cache plugins we should consider then
<mhall119> jcastro: what did you and marco end up using for WP caching on OMG'
<mhall119> ?
<balloons> mhall119, the juju charm has the goods in it now
<jcastro> supercache I think?
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ^^
<jcastro> is developer.u.c using wordpress?
<mhall119> yeah
<snap-l> Are you using nginx or apache?
<snap-l> nginx is great for serving static content quickly.
<mhall119> apache probably
<snap-l> and does some built-in caching
<snap-l> (at least it can. :) )
<dpm> jcastro, yes, using wordpress
<snap-l> This is what I use for Open Metalcast's PHP config:
<snap-l> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/bco3krlPe6nP0QEvJfho/
<jcastro> marcoceppi: we should probably backport things to the wordpress charm soon
<jcastro> so people can actually use it, heh
<dpm> IS set up a cache a while ago already, as when we were getting high traffic it used to be a lot worse, but I don't know the tech details
<jcastro> scaling wordpress is stupidly hard
<jcastro> you'd think "oh how hard can it be, it's just some LAMP stuff."
<s-fox> Hi jcastro
<snap-l> jcastro: Try scaling movable type sometime
<jcastro> movable type can output static pages though right?
<snap-l> It can, but getting it to run multiple sites is a bitch.
<dpm> anyway, if you could help us spread the word by RT'ing https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuappdev/status/204574586946338817 on FB, the Ubuntu App Developers G+ page, reddit and everywhere else, that'd be awesome!
 * jcastro does so
 * snap-l does the lemming
<technoviking> s-fox: ping
<s-fox> technoviking,  pong
<technoviking> s-fox: closed user feedback thread on new theme, was getting kinda flaky:)
<technoviking> flamy
<s-fox> Not everyone is a fan of the new look technoviking :)
<mhall119> dpm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140259/developer-tools-pascal do we have any process for translating questions in AU?
<snap-l> I think people will just bitch to hear their heads roar.
<mhall119> snap-l: +1
<mhall119> personally I'm really liking the updated forums theme
<snap-l> Personally I hated the old theme. That it was also on the forums was like adding napalm to gasoline.
<jcastro> I think it looks awesome now
<dpm> mhall119, not that I know it. That's the main bit that I'd like to be added to AU: a multilingual site. I'm sure more LoCos would use it if it were in their language. That said, for development questions I think it's ok for it to be in English, and on this particular one he (or someone else) also added the translation
<jcastro> i18n is on their roadmap
<jcastro> but not anytime soon
<jcastro> they know we want it but it's hard for them, they're not built with localization in mind like we are
<jcastro> so right now people are just translating the occasional question like that
<jcastro> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ is multilingual
<jcastro> but it's pretty ugly, doesn't look fun to use whatsoever
<dpm> nice to see the askubuntu bot working on #ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> jcastro: there is also http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org/
<jcastro> jokerdino: you did that iirc?
<mhall119> which is spanish only I think
<jokerdino> jcastro: amithkk made the bot.
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I thought we wanted that integrated with the existing IRC bot?
<jokerdino> amithkk wanted to run this as an experiment to sort out problems. he promised to contribute the code to ubottu as a plugin or something.
<jcastro> ah ok, perfect, that's awesome
<jcastro> can I get a hook up on #juju?
<jokerdino> yeah it is done as well
<jcastro> nice! You guys are on the ball!
<jokerdino> jcastro: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3179/how-about-adding-rss-feeds-for-certain-tags-in-irc-channels
<dholbach> did jono say anything that he wasn't going to be around today?
<jokerdino> was wondering about community tag.
<mhall119> dholbach: not that I've heard
<jcastro> jokerdino: let's try it!
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, thanks
<balloons> dholbach, I planned on getting my stuff approved this afternon
<balloons> it is monday and still early in PST :-)
<jokerdino> jcastro: alright, i think he is afk now. will ping him when he comes back.
<dholbach> balloons, yep, it's just that our meeting started 9 minutes ago :)
<jokerdino> also, the askubuntu twitter feed is working fine in #2buntu as another experiment.
<balloons> :-(
<dholbach> I'll survive :)
<balloons> mhall119, would be happy to pretend to be jono
<dholbach> I'm sure he'll turn up any minute
<jokerdino> so, if that one is cool, we can throw it in the support room.
<dholbach> balloons, great idea - mhall119: can you go and approve my blueprints? :)
<balloons> "I think you need to flesh that out a bit more Daniel"
<mhall119> dholbach: your BPs have to many work items for mhall119, please re-assign them all to balloons
<mhall119> then I'll approve
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nice - that's the community spirit we better not encourage elsewhere
<mhall119> lol
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<jcastro> :)
<dholbach> haha
<balloons> ahahah
<jcastro> I am fired
<dholbach> jcastro, nobody will notice
 * mhall119 is going to flush out those work items
<mhall119> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/flesh_vs_flush
<bkerensa> good morning
<balloons> bkerensa, top of the morning to ya
<jokerdino> jcastro: actually i was a little worried about putting up bots everywhere..
<jcastro> ok
 * jokerdino should stop crashing the community team meeting. ;)
 * bkerensa waits for FedEx to arrive with System76 Lemur Ultra
<dholbach> jokerdino, no meeting right now
<jcastro> <-- caffeine break
<jcastro> dholbach: smoke if you got em!
<balloons> bkerensa, did you see the new laptop system76 came out with yesterday?
<bkerensa> balloons: yeah I need to get them to send me it soon... I sent out a e-mail this week :)
<bkerensa> morning*
 * bkerensa needs caffeine
<jokerdino> oh, no meeting yet?
<jokerdino> when do we have the fix it friday going again? it was fun when it was around.. :)
<dholbach> jokerdino, soon again
<dholbach> jokerdino, we'll talk about it in the next motu meeting on thursday
<jokerdino> awesome. thanks!!
<jokerdino> time to take the back seat :S
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> sorry I missed our call, my phone died in the middle of the night so my alarm didnt wake me up :-(
<dholbach> no worries
<balloons> jcastro, mhall119 dholbach .. good jono missed our conversation.. he'll never know now that jorge changed the topic, or I made fun of him, and mhall119 pretended to be him . . .
<jono> splitters!
<dholbach> jono, you've got to do something - I don't know why the others hate me so much - they tried to give me all their work items!1!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I agree
<marcoceppi> I'll start today
<jono> dholbach, I will try and intervene
<dholbach> thanks - I hope it will be sufficiently dramatic
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> dholbach, are you going to be around in 30?
<dholbach> yes
<jono> dholbach,  cool, we can review BPs then
<dholbach> cool
<jcastro> marcoceppi: welcome back pneumonia guy!
<jokerdino> ouch, he was on pneumonia?
<mhall119> dholbach: that's not true
<jcastro> jono: hey, I have friday off, so we'll have to have my weekly call earlier as well if you want to review BPs earlier
<mhall119> I tried to give balloons all my work items :)
<jono> jcastro, yeah, lets do it later today
<jono> dpm?
<dpm> jono, sorry, yeah, all set
<jono> :-)
<dpm> slacking as usual
<balloons> mhall119, tried? my inbox is flooded with "blueprint" changed emails.. clear abuse of summit powers..
<balloons> :-)
<mhall119> balloons: Launchpad power
<mhall119> if I had abused my summit powers, you'd have chaired all my sessions too
<jcastro> Launchpad Spam: Making people look busy since 2005
<balloons> I'm with dholbach jono -- these guys are just too mean
<mhall119> file a bug
<jono> balloons, eh?
 * mhall119 will mark it "Won't Fix"
<jokerdino> you guys don't look serious, i am calling sabdfl.
<balloons> mhall119 won't fix mhall119
<mhall119> there's nothing to fix :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping me when you're around pls
<bkerensa> jcastro: ping
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it's good to be back
<mhall119> argh, why can we only have 5 tags on a question in AU?
<jcastro> if you're using 5 it's probably too many
<greg-g> jcastro: but I want to tag all my AU question with "Ubuntu, question, help" and then 3 specific to the question tags!
<jcastro> firefox question
<dholbach> greg-g, you might have forgotten "sos" and "eternal-gratitude" in your list
<dholbach> "free-hugs" too
<greg-g> dholbach: ah, right, thanks buddy!
<dholbach> :-)
<jokerdino> behold, community tag is incoming.
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: balloons: mhall119: do any of you have your BPs approved yet?
<jokerdino> mhall119: 5 tags is not enough? o.O
<mhall119> jcastro: not me, waiting on my turn with jono
<dholbach> jcastro, just stuff outside the community track
<mhall119> jokerdino: not when there were already 5, and I wanted to add one more
<jcastro> which one?
<jokerdino> choose the best tag then.
<jokerdino> and you seem to be a **fast** typer.
<mhall119> I wanted to tag one as 11.10
<jcastro> ok who is lined up to have their BPs approved first?
<jcastro> I want to check them afterwards to see how close I am. :)
<amithkk> Ba dam tiss
<mhall119> close to what?
<amithkk> Its on
<jcastro> mhall119: I want to see how mine look in relation to yours
<jokerdino> amithkk: there is no bot here..
<mhall119> jcastro: mine are all taller and better looking
<amithkk> O.o
<jcastro> I need to determine if I've underachieved my BPs or if I got Planella'ed
<balloons> jcastro, Plannella'ed for sure
<mhall119> lol
<twobottux> aucommunity: Protected by Community blocks answer [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/138363/protected-by-community-blocks-answer> || Are there ubuntu meetups being held to discuss and fix bugs? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/130138/are-there-ubuntu-meetups-being-held-to-discuss-and-fix-bugs> || How to say "Thanks" to the Ubuntu developers? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/125305/how-to-say-tha
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> I was mhall'ed
<mhall119> what does that even mean?
<nigelb> balloons: hahaha
<jcastro> amithkk: ok, so after that one they'll come in one at a time? As they're tagged community?
<amithkk> Yeah
<nigelb> balloons: is mhall119 assigned all your BPs?
<amithkk> It refreshes every minute now
<jcastro> mhall119: it means doing something, thinking your awesome, and then you see what dpm did and you want to cry.
<cjohnston> that means he got tons of summit work items mhall119
<mhall119> jcastro: ah yes, that
<mhall119> cjohnston: I only got like 3 summit work items
<mhall119> I was smart this time
<cjohnston> three explicitly assigned to you.. plenty more that you will be picking up
<mhall119> in theory
<jono> dholbach, ok, lets roll
<dholbach> let's do it
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<dpm> that's so not true
<jcastro> heh
<balloons> mhall119, made me cry
<amithkk> Isn't the UDS over?
<mhall119> s/want to// and it's true
<jcastro> speaking of awesome hair, gmb post our pics somewhere?
<mhall119> amithkk: UDS may be over, but the work lives on
<dpm> good point I haven't seen them, no
<mhall119> I saw dholbach's light-meter stand in shot
<mhall119> that's all
<czajkowski> amithkk: uds is where the work comes from for the coming cycle
<dpm> does anyone know what can could be causing the long delays from posts from d.u.c to appear in the planet? I still can't see the top 10 apps blog post in there
<mhall119> does the planet feed pull everything, or just posts with certain tags?
<czajkowski> mhall119: what ever feed you add in
<AlanBell> mhall119: it pulls everything from the feed you give it
<AlanBell> and some people give it a tag feed
 * czajkowski must look at her feed again it's all messed up and only posting summaries 
<czajkowski> even though summary box is not ticked
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/tag/planetubuntu/feed/
<popey> "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."
<popey> may be why?
<mhall119> czajkowski: AlanBell: yeah, I was asking dpm what we're feeding it
<czajkowski> mhall119: ah ok thought it was more genereal
<mhall119> popey: that would do it
<dpm> we've got a tag feed
<dpm> so I guess the rule is: post it, wait until it reaches the planet, and then post to social networks?
<dpm> yeah, the feed is still struggling
<dholbach> alrightie - see you tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> mhall119, hangout sent
<mhall119> I'm trying to load it, it keeps timing out
 * mhall119 is really starting to hate google hangouts
<mhall119> jono: one minute, it's making me re-install the plugin
<czajkowski> mhall119: happens me from time to time, restarting chrome fixes it
<balloons> mhall119, I think it's you, not the machine
<mhall119> dammit, still failing
<mhall119> time to try firefox
<jussi> proprietary crap :P :P
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> firefox fails too :(
<mhall119> jono: I'm going to reboot my laptop, maybe one of my updated packages that required a restart actually does require a restart :)
<jussi> if we get the house we applied for we will have 1st world internet again! :D
<jono> mhall119, np
<jussi> (1st world internet == ~200 Megabits...)
<greg-g> jussi: bragger
<jussi> greg-g: hey, Im just happy... :D
<jussi> greg-g: I might take the cheap option and get the 100mbit version though :)
<jussi> although Im not sure it will be fast enough :P :P :P
<pleia2> jussi: psst, greg-g lives in a city with such speeds on our cellphones (woo 4g!)
<jussi> pleia2: so?  as I said, Im just happy :D (IM coming from ~2mbits)
<pleia2> :)
<snap-l> I love that jussi has 25x the amount of bandwidth available to him as the expensive option
<snap-l> and 12.5x as the cheap option
<jussi> pleia2: actually I think Im more happy about the possibility of getting a home again...
<pleia2> indeed!
<jussi> living with the mother in law sucks tbh
<czajkowski> jussi: at least that option was avilable to you so hush up life is good again for you
<greg-g> pleia2: can't tether on 4g for very long before they put you at dialup speed, and my actual internet connection is about 6mbit :( I want monkeybrains, but we're in a dead zone
<pleia2> greg-g: sprint is actually unlimited :)
<snap-l> pleia2: If you can get 4G
<pleia2> of course the usb dongle I have from them only does 3G in linux :\
<jussi> iirc, we have 4g here also - not sure of the state of it though
<snap-l> Apparently Detroit is akin to a third world country in that regard.
<jussi> pleia2: which dongle?
<jussi> they offer some huawei here
<pleia2> jussi: not sure offhand
<greg-g> pleia2: yeah, I'm on Virgin (I'm cheap) and they cut you down after 2.5 gigs now (used to be 5)
<greg-g> and, Virgin doesn't have 4g access to sprint's towers yet
<snap-l> greg-g: Ting does, in certain markets
<snap-l> Detroit not being one of them
<greg-g> snap-l: :)
<snap-l> but Cinci / Cleveland / Parma do
<snap-l> (screw Ohio)
<greg-g> snap-l: I think I might offload this phone to Carrie and move to Ting ;)
<snap-l> greg-g: lmk when you do, I get referrals.
<greg-g> ahh, cool
<greg-g> uh oh, Ting just lost some points. I'm running Fx Nightly (15.0a1, build from last night) and I get this on every ting.com page:
<snap-l> my only complaint is that the wifi on this Samsung Galaxy S 2 Epic 4G is that the wifi is about half what it was on the iPhone
<greg-g> "We want to make sure you have an outstanding Ting experience. We are not able to deliver that with your current browser settings. Please consider visiting us again using the latest version of Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, or Opera with JavaScript enabled. "
<greg-g> (and yeah, JS is enabled)
<snap-l> greg-g: Post it to their forums
<snap-l> they're very responsive
<greg-g> snap-l: https://help.ting.com/entries/21460753-website-user-agent-scraping-is-wrong
<snap-l> Asked for it to be answered. :)
<snap-l> NIce thing is you _will_ get an answer.
<snap-l> And not the usual "blow it out your arse" answer.
<jcastro> jono: I got an update for my calendar, we going now?
<jono> jcastro, update?
<jono> jcastro, I dont see an update in my cal
<jono> jcastro, I was just about to hop back on with mhall119
<jono> jcastro, lets sync later when I am finished with balloons
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> jono: oh lol, our old meeting is still in the calendar
<jcastro> nm me
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, ok, firing back up
<jcastro> calendar proliferation, my worst nightmare
<jono> DELETE
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<bkerensa> snap-l: you like that Galaxy S 2? I am getting a Tab 2 10.1 this week
<snap-l> bkerensa: Outside of the wireless problem, I'm loving it.
<balloons> finished with balloons?
<balloons> I'm scared :-)
 * jcastro pops balloons 
<jono> I love it when someone complains about Free Software on Google+
<jono> so ironic
<jcastro> LINK
 * balloons is wearing the free as in beer speech and love shirt
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> balloons, all set?
 * jono gets onto his fourth call of the morning
<mhall119> balloons: I wore that shirt the other day, my daughter made a face at it and said "Why would they put 'love' and 'beer' together?  That doesn't make sense"
<popey> mhall119: my nephew calls beer "yuck juice"
<mhall119> heh
<jono> what is the public IS channel on IRC?
<jono> I always forget
<s-fox> oh hi jono  :)
<technoviking> #canonical-sysadmin
<s-fox> thanks technoviking
<jono> :-)
<bodhi_zazen> technoviking: What would you think about putting rank images below rank (on forums) ?
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: kinda like they are now?
<bodhi_zazen> No, now they are all on one line, looks crowded
<bodhi_zazen> I do like the smaller size
<bodhi_zazen> Also, thank you for your hard work on the theme, it looks great
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: thought about that, looks weird unless you have 5 icons below
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: thanks
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: I can try again and see what I can come up with. Take a look now with the current ones I uploaded
<bodhi_zazen> The ones you just uploaded are an improvement from the old, before the cof was too large
<technoviking> FYI to Canonical folks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984316
<czajkowski> technoviking: working fine here
<pleia2> showing expired for me too
<mhall119> thanks technoviking, I've just brought it to IS's attention
<popey> expired here
<technoviking> mhall119: thanks
<czajkowski> most odd
<mhall119> czajkowski: did you use https?
<popey> click login
<popey> https://shop.canonical.com/login.php
<czajkowski> mhall119: ah nope might explain it
<czajkowski> popey: aye then i see it
<technoviking> poppy is on the forums! isn't that a sign of the apocalypse?
<technoviking> :)
<balloons> !!
<MrChrisDruif> technoviking; it is O_O
<MrChrisDruif> But the same can be said about me
<popey> poppy you say
<popey> you forum people, you paste links to the forums, I click them and then you all see the "people online" thing and point at me and go HAH!
<MrChrisDruif> popey; HAHAHA! =D
<balloons> nice! so effective, so evil
<technoviking> I like when the community scratch their itch. http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/stylish-styles-for-ubuntu-forums.html
<pleia2> nice
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-22
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<jono> night all!
<mrevell> i
<nigelb> j
<s-fox> Hello community
<czajkowski> herrro folks
<s-fox> How are you today czajkowski ? Glorious out isn't it?
<czajkowski> pretty over cast here in London, but I suspect there is some heat out there
<czajkowski> the office is roasting!
<dholbach> dpm, Alter - hast Du gleich mal 5 Minuten für 'nen Hangout?
<dpm> ja klar
<dholbach> ja super - jetzt oder gleich?
<dpm> dholbach, beides
<dholbach> ok, dann mal los :)
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> popey:
<jcastro> hey so, what's your HDD layout on your HP?
<jcastro> 4 x 2tb drives w/ RAID 1?
<popey> 8x2TB RAID 1 btrfs
<popey> 4 internal, 4 external
<jcastro> so 8tb total?
<popey> thereabouts
<jcastro> ok, so you lose half of them for mirror
<popey> ya
<jcastro> hmm, I think I'll need to wait for RAID5 in btrfs
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> though I watched the video from Chris Mason
<jcastro> of a recent talk
<jcastro> it can do live RAID migrations
<jcastro> like he moved from 0 to 1 and back
<jcastro> I wonder if you'll be able to just move to 5
<popey> url?
<jcastro> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.4
<jcastro> section 1.1
<popey> no i mean the video :D
<jcastro> section 1.1
<jcastro> has links
<popey> ah
<jcastro> popey: it's an excellent talk
<popey> I'm enjoying running btrfs
<popey> its like a free software drobo
<jcastro> dpm: http://files.quickmediasolutions.com/userscripts/au_toolbar.user.js
<jcastro> install that, and then you can do software center links in Chrome
<jcastro> he has 2 buttons, one for the big "install me on software center", and the other one is a smaller inline one
<s-fox> Hey jcastro , how are you doing?
<jcastro> hi, good, you?
<s-fox> pretty good thanks jcastro . Just busy with sql, php and ajax. Web dev bread and butter work really :)
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> s-fox: you should learn python and django
<s-fox> mhall119,  I can use python
<mhall119> cause we need more webdevs on LTP and summit :)
<czajkowski> daker: how are you getting on with LP ?
<dpm> jcastro, wow
<mhall119> ugh, why must the dog sleep where my elbow should be?
 * dpm tries the script
<s-fox> mhall119,  any docs on what is needed?
<mhall119> s-fox: blueprints and bugs
<mhall119> ask daker about LTP work, and cjohnston about Summit work
<jcastro> dpm: it's sort of not finished, I'd like to put the images behind a short URL so if we ever need new buttons we can just swap it out
<mhall119> join #ubuntu-website for both
<s-fox> mhall119,  i think that implies i like the whole orange look ;)
<mhall119> s-fox: as long as you do the work, I don't think we're gonna care if you like it or not ;)
<s-fox> i couldn't see myself working on something i don't like mhall119 :)
<mhall119> you can work on the non-orange parts then
<dpm> jcastro, I've installed it, but how do I actually use it? Shall I just go and try to edit a question?
<mhall119> dpm: it'll show above the question text-box
<cjohnston> s-fox:  ask mhall119  about summit, not me. :-)
<s-fox> Hey cjohnston , hows life treating you? Still with the fire department?
<dpm> mhall119, ah nice, thanks
<cjohnston> busy busy busy..  unfortunatly I still am.. getting ready for a forced break from everything though.. yourself?
<s-fox> very busy with work. juggling 2 large projects both set to launch next month
 * s-fox presses the panic button
<s-fox> :D
<mhall119> "forced break" meaning "Fly to Hong Kong to support Linaro Connect"?
<s-fox> jcastro,  interesting userscript. the forum moderators and admins have a few on our site. really handy
<cjohnston> mhall119:  the surgery after I get back
<mhall119> oh, right
<cjohnston> at pre-op now
<mhall119> ask the doc how long until you can get back to coding
<cjohnston> he said as soon as you fix render.py
<mhall119> there is no cure to render.py, the only option is to cut it out
<czajkowski> mhall119: blake asleep on you?
<mhall119> czajkowski: under me :/
<czajkowski> mhall119: not budging is he
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what op?
<cjohnston> sinus surgery
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> fun times
<cjohnston> yippie
<AlanBell> ooh render.py. There be dragons.
<czajkowski> and fire
<mhall119> and Python code that looks like C
<s-fox> hey cprofitt :)
<cjohnston> sounds like a perfect task for mhall119
<daker> czajkowski, i can't find an easy bug to fix ツ
<czajkowski> ah now
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/72981  ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 72981 in launchpad "adding a task should not change the context" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> daker-cloud: join #launchpad
<daker> czajkowski, all the trivial bugs need some internal fixes or ui changes which something i don't know
<jono> hey all
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 al set?
<dholbach> Señor Jamón!
<jono> lol
<balloons> lol
<dholbach> yep :)
<balloons> lolol
<jono> :-)
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 22 15:01:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<dpm> hey
<jono> welcome one and all to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> prepare yourselves for a blistering series of summaries of all the hard work going on over the last week
<jono> first up....
<jono> ...first he will create your QR code...and then he will create a special place in your heart...
<jono> ...dpm!
<dpm> hahaha
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> ok, here we go
<dpm> • Prepared 12.10 blueprints
<dpm> • Started reviewing 12.10 blueprint actions with mhall119
<dpm> • Reviewed 12.10 blueprints with Jono, got them approved
<dpm> • Spent some time promoting and using AskUbuntu for app development
<dpm> Quite pleased to see the buzz growing and it becoming a really useful resource for app developers
<dpm> • Published monthly top 10 app downloads post (http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/05/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-april-2012/)
<dpm> • Had a call with dholbach to discuss Packaging Guide translations
<dpm> • Got toghether Paolo Sammicheli and angeloc to work on a Quickly QtQuick template
<dpm> • Reminded KenVandine again about writing the social network integration tutorial for d.u.c
<dpm> sorry, xchat not behaving
<dpm> • Spent some of my 20% time to work on QRCreator
<dpm> Happy to see it got reddit'ed even before announcing it :)
<dpm> and I think that was it for me this week
<jono> thanks, dpm!
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> alrighty!
<dpm> ah, jono, here's a heads up for you
<jono> oh?
<dpm> you know we talked about pyside and a quickly template?
<jono> yup
<dpm> I'm trying to find out more about it and PyQt
<jono> ok
<mhall119> pyside?
<dpm> so I've just posted this, which will hopefully help giving some insight
<jono> mhall119, free Python bindings for Qt
<mhall119> ah, ok
<dpm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140740/should-i-use-pyqt-or-pyside-for-a-new-qt-project
<jono> dpm, cool :-)
<mhall119> FYI, there was a qt application quickly template submitted some time ago, didrocks said it looked fine as a quickly template, but wanted someone to review it's Qt-correctness
<dpm> anyway, that was it, I'm trying to get a feel for what the best technology is
<mhall119> bzoltan was going to review it
<jono> well the problem with PyQt is that it is not fully free
<dpm> he did already during UDS
<mhall119> also it's Qt 4, and we're going to want a Qt 5 template
<mhall119> dpm: ah, great
<dpm> (he was quite pleased with it)
<jono> mhall119, why Qt 5, it is onl in Alpha
<mhall119> jono: that's wht they want to use for the SDK, evidently it adds a lot of nice things we're going to want
<jono> ok
<jono> right
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up!
<balloons> Qt5 -- uhh, because it's shiny!
<mhall119> also it has opengl support I think
<jono> ...prepare for a status update to the soundtrack of alivechicken
<jono> dholbach!
 * dholbach storms out
<mhall119> lol
<jono> lol
<jono> dholbach?
<jcastro> he decided to bail
<jono> lol
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach_> how embarrassing
<dholbach_> I wanted to join right after again
<dholbach_> but then my router crashed
<dholbach_> and I had to reboot it
<jono> dholbach is such premadonna
<dholbach_> ouch ouch
<dholbach_> ok, here we go :)
<jono> :-)
<dholbach_> in exchange you get a nice soundtrack along with the notes: http://soundcloud.com/stevenmoove/third-degree-cant-get-you-out :)
<dholbach_> there are some notes in there which are a bit older than last week, I hope I won't bore you
<dholbach_> ☺ Dev initiatives: announced MOTU meetings, put together list of tasks for first bug fixing initiative, asked for feedback.
<dholbach_> ☺ Dev Advisory Team: reached out to a number of contributors. Some team organisation discussions (reorganising the trello board, having a meeting, etc.) - watched 5 folks getting upload rights! :-D
<dholbach_> ☺ Dev News: got out the final 12.04 dev update post. Discussions about new format.
<dholbach_> ☺ Sponsoring: scheduled the next month of patch piloting.
<dholbach_> ☺ Dev Docs: blogged about our progress, reviewed a couple of merge proposals - almost ready to get it into the archive. Had a call with dpm about translations.
<dholbach_> ☺ Community Council: CC meeting, more CoC draft review. Follow-up on RMB restaffing.
<dholbach_> ☺ 12.10 preparation: UDS! Put blueprints together, all approved, now just minor fixes to the wording.
<dholbach_> ☺ Apps: call with dpm about ARB priority bugs. Discussions with the MyApps and ARB teams about bug priorities - now we have a good shopping list. Good news: soon all apps in all states can be seen in MyApps again, also we'll get released apps off the list. Talked with David and Michael about related UDS blueprints. Updated and improved https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptRequirement - Filed more blueprints, talked to MyApps and ARB member
<dholbach_> s about them. Blogged about the importance of apps in Ubuntu. Had a call with James Westby about pkgme and its future in the bigger scheme of things. Had a call with dpm about apps and brought up the idea of having a quick call with mhall119 and dpm every week.
<dholbach_> ☺ Misc: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers - upgraded holba.ch server to precise, worked without problems. Reached Inbox Zero before UDS - now things look a tiny little bit worse. Upgraded my sister's laptop - worked without problems. Dug into a problem with upload statistics - fixed it, but decided to port everything to Django database - got the import almost sorted out. Gave 2 Ubuntu
<dholbach_>  Open Week sessions. Helped Yolanda with OpenERP packaging.
<dholbach> and that's it from me :)
<balloons> nicely done.. didn't miss a beat even while dc'ing
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<mhall119> should the glade translations issue be added to the /OptRequirement wiki?
<mhall119> or are we pretty much done regarding that question
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm and I had a chat and we decided to file bugs on the relevant ubuntu packages and tag them 'arb'
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arb should have that one already
<dholbach> or, hum - maybe it doesn't
<dpm> actually, it hasn't, I filed it for upstream gtk
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> ugh, is quickly still using python central?
<dpm> not sure
 * mhall119 spies 2 bugs for that still
<mhall119> or, one bug listed twice, which is weird in and of itself
<dholbach> LP lists bug tasks
<mhall119> oh, different packages, I see
<dpm> I think the summary is that we should work with the quickly hackers to get the tools in shape and the fixes SRU'd
<jono> agreed
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> now if only we had quickly hackers
<jono> lets find some :-)
<dpm> we can work on that
<dpm> yeah :)
<mhall119> +2
<mhall119> :)
<dholbach> :-)
<jono> any more questions for dholbach?
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...if it runs, it will run in the Ubuntu Software Center because of this guy....
<jono> ...mhall119!
<mhall119> installs through the software center
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> Blueprints cleaning and review with dpm and jono
<MrChrisDruif> Inceptional
<mhall119> 58 work items, a little more than 2 per week, should keep me busy for a while
<mhall119> Working with TV community to get contributions started
<mhall119> I'm really excited to see the Canonical and Community teams working together on this
<mhall119> Working with TV community to get contributions started
<mhall119> 820 and climbing!
<mhall119> whoops, copy/paste fail
<mhall119> Building up my Ask Ubuntu karma by cleaning up and answering questions
<mhall119> 820 and climbing!
<mhall119> Added Radio and Checkbox menu items to Hello Unity quicklists
<mhall119> ^^ spurred on by needing an answer to one of those AU questions
<mhall119> (didn't even know you could do this with quicklists)
<mhall119> More work on django_juju side project to generate charms for Django sites
<mhall119> working on getting my LXC setup working so I can test it
<mhall119> jcastro: you're going to like this once it's working :)
<jono> nice
<mhall119> Followup with ScottL and Oren about Vudu next steps
<mhall119> Followup with Forums Council about new App Developer forum
<mhall119> meeting tomorrow evening to discuss their questions and concerns
<mhall119> Added CLI arguments and static Quicklist to dpm's qreator
 * mhall119 ends
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> that was awesome
<mhall119> qreator is awesome
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> any questions for mhall119?
<jono> ok
<jono> thnaks mhall119!
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...he will leave no stone un-charmed...prepare for war...it is jcastro!
<jcastro> \m/     WELCOME TO MY STATUS REPORT!!!!     \m/
<jcastro> today's report brought to you by RUSH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I2gmT3rarY
<jcastro> - Blueprints, review is today, so I will have my finalized items
<jcastro> - Redoing the charm process as we started off with 34(!) things to review
<jcastro> - Stole Daniel's work:
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/CharmsProposedProcess
<jcastro> http://jujucharms.com/review-queue
<jcastro> We started the day with 34 items
<dholbach> nice work!
<jcastro> and then I tested it and broke it, there are like 10 missing things
<jcastro> but that's fine, we'll sort it.
<jcastro> along with proposing that: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2012-May/001637.html
<jcastro> - I am working on some Charm Store governance: https://juju.ubuntu.com/CharmStoreCouncil
<jcastro> not yet proposed though
<jcastro> - Coming up this week: Event review with Robbie/MSM: https://juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<jcastro> so that's basically the week, boostrapping the new review processes so we can start working on the queue
<jcastro> questions?
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<dholbach> jcastro, are you also setting up a pilot schedule on gcal or do you do something cleverer?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> exact stealing from you, so a pilot cal
<dholbach> ah ok, cool
<dholbach> let me know if you improve it somehow ;-)
<jcastro> <3
<jono> alright
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...if it crashes...he will kill it...balloons!
<balloons> YESH!
 * mhall119 makes a mental note to drive carefully when balloons is around
<jono> always
<balloons> alrighty, so brain dump time
<balloons> In keeping with the theme of the week I was preparing, scheming and planning for 12.10
<balloons> * Recruiting mhall119 and dpm to help review my blueprints and give advice (thanks guys!)
<dpm> my pleasure :)
<balloons> * Bug jono about said blueprints
<balloons> * Have jono also bug me about said blueprints :-)
<balloons> * (Pending not too distant future, crossing fingers) Have jono approve my blueprints
<balloons> * Meet with gema, kate, stephane and joe to discuss and move forward with the isotracker testcae management blueprint. Discuss new UI details, walkthrough use cases and review current progress on development site.
<balloons> * checked out hexr (which is a hardware database with a web frontend), as part of research to deploy a public instance. Followed up with pgraner and scheduled time with jk to talk further about technologies used
<balloons> * Spoke with U+1 team about adopting ubuntu friendly as a resource for hardware information, specifically utilizing it for focused testing within there team for help and support
<balloons> * Spoke with ev about whoopsie, discussed how it might integrate with QA, agreed to publicize errors.ubuntu.com. Planning to blog about details with how whoopsie works
<balloons> * Had a day off and went to my college roomate's wedding :-)
<balloons> * Blogged post about high level plans for cycle from blueprints and UDS ;-) And pictures!
<balloons> * Created a wiki page about me in preparation for ubuntu membership! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/balloons
<mhall119> \o/
 * dholbach will add comments to it!
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> all comments are appreciated
<balloons> hopefully, I can get on the schedule for June once the boards are back in place
<balloons> and that's it from me
<jono> June?
<jono> is that the next meeting?
<balloons> yes, I believe they will be starting again in June
<dholbach> jono, we're restaffing/reorganising the RMBs
<jono> ahhh yes
<balloons> so yes, the next meeting
<jono> cool
<jono> anything else balloons?
<balloons> nope, that be all
<balloons> methinks
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<jono> alirghty!
<jono> well, I will wrap this up
<jono>  * Mainly spent the week catching up with the post-UDS email and meetings. Nice to be at home as opposed to running around a conference venue like a madman.
<jono>  * Team:
<jono>   - Worked with the team to get their 12.10 blueprints in place.
<jono>   - Nearly everyone's is completed now - will be blogging about it soon.
<jono>   - Completed all of the performance review meetings.
<jono>   - Started coordinating some travel arrangements around various events.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   - Spent some time discussing QA stakeholder requirements.
<jono>   - In 12.10 we will primarily be focusing on (1) ISO testing, and (2) special experiences (e.g. running a later kernel on 12.04).
<jono>   - Discussed with balloons how we can develop a process for planning and coordinating this work.
<jono>  * Consumer Apps:
<jono>   - Started flashing out a planning document for getting flash games in the Ubuntu Software Center - gathered input from Consumer Apps, Legal, and elsewhere.
<jono>   - Further promo of the EA games.
<jono>   - Started discussing with Consumer Apps about another exciting prospect coming to the USC.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Lots of hacking in the evening this week, see http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/05/22/heading-towards-0-2/ for details.
<jono>   - Local accomplishments are running now, which means apps can trigger trophies - see the video demo at http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GDxpqX4Szl0
<jono> any questions for me?
<dpm> no questions here
<dholbach> I think I'm all set
 * mhall119 is good
<balloons> are we still planning the move to #ubuntu-meeting for this meeting?
<mhall119> the meeting we just finished?
<balloons> I haven't seen a # endmeeting yet ;-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 22 15:48:03 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-22-15.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-22-15.01.html
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> the meeting we just finished?
<balloons> rofl
<balloons> so trolled
<dholbach> I think our meeting clashed with somebody else's
<jono> yeah it clashed with another one
<jono> I will look at moving this to another time
<jono> my mornings are generally pretty free of calls
<jono> ;-)
<dholbach> haha
<balloons> haha
<jono> I will see what we can do
<balloons> There seems to be no one in there now..
<balloons> anyways :-)
<dholbach> yeah, back to work for me - thanks guys :)
<jono> balloons, it is a fortnightly meeting I think
<jono> thanks, chaps!
<dholbach> and I'll see how far a linksys router can fly out of the window
<dholbach> brb
<nigelb> wait, what?
<amithkk> Um... guys
<amithkk> I have a problem
<dpm> what's up amithkk
<dholbach> balloons, wiki page updated :)
<amithkk> Endavour, the server on which twobottux runs, is having a big problem
<balloons> dholbach, thanks :-)
<balloons> I guess I need to actively solicit for more of those eh?
<amithkk> @login
<meetingology> amithkk: Error: "login" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> amithkk: The operation succeeded.
<amithkk> Wait... AlanBell does meetingology run on the '@' prefix?
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> it accepts some commands that way
<dholbach> alrightie - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jono> jcastro, did you see my reply to the dropbox guy
<jono> my gmail is being screwy
<jcastro> yep
<jono> it keeps saying sending in background
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks
<jono> I was worried my mails were not getting through
<jcastro> I turn on  background sending in the labs
<jcastro> then I don't block the UI
<jcastro> I can just go go go
<czajkowski> why is it my eod turns out to be the busiest all day long bar the whole leaving the building due to loud fire alarm
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> pleia2: I updated your ad for userdays: http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/2243/235
<jcastro> just ping me when you need an update
<jcastro> jono: we going today?
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I am just stuck in discussions right now
<jono> jcastro, lets do it this afternoon
<jcastro> sure!
<pleia2> jcastro: cool, thanks
<jono> balloons, sorry, been a busy morning, we will speak soon
<jono> just wrapping a few discussions up
<balloons> kao
<jcastro> dpm: ping
<asomething> anyone know how community folk get on status.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> ping cjohnston
<jono> asomething, you have to have work items in approve blueprints
 * balloons is happy to assign work items if needed
<balloons> jono, you'll likely get a furry visitor in the call too
<jono> balloons, aha!
<asomething> i have a few already, and i'm sure dholbach will come up with some more stuff for me =)
<jono> asomething, dholabach has been raving about your work :-)
<jono> thanks for all your contributions!
 * asomething blushes
<AlanBell> asomething: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/actions.txt these are all the actions including those not on status.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> strictly speaking it is every line on a pad from a public UDS session that starts with "["
<asomething> AlanBell, "action" sure has a lot of work items
<AlanBell> yes, people will probably be editing those ones to put in real lp names when they transfer the pads to blueprints (probably)
<cjohnston> jcastro: yo
<jono> balloons, ok lets roll
<jono> thanks for your patience, balloons
<balloons> hehe
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<jono> jcastro, ok lets go in about 10mins
<jcastro> ROCK
<jono> jcastro, creating hangout
 * jcastro goes
<jcastro> tells me the party is over
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-23
<jcastro> bkerensa: oh hey
<jcastro> are you in correspondance with Otto wrt. the IRC stuff?
<Rasa> Dr.Mo!
<Rasa> where you at? lol
<Rasa> Rasa paging Dr.Mo please. (hi everyone else) ;)
<doctormon> Rasa: Hi!
<Rasa> :) Hey there man.
<doctormon> Just digging into my router config
<Rasa> thanks for the help :)
<Rasa> almost 4 years using ubuntu and never had a problem like this i couldnt figure out. lol doh!
<Rasa> I just opened the other laptop to try an install of it on that, see what happens.
<Rasa> different router, shouldnt affect this i wouldnt think.
<doctormon> Rasa: OK, so just tested the gitso, it worked locally. Let's see, you type into the command line: 'gitso --connect 68.163.189.183'
<Rasa> ok... 1 sec
<Rasa> gitso window popped up again with "couldnt connect"..
<Rasa> and terminal says...
<doctormon> remember to use pastebin
<Rasa> The VNC desktop is:      ahmose-ThinkPad-Z61t:0 PORT=5900 GitsoThread.run(pid: 5702) running... 22/05/2012 22:27:01 Making connection to client on host 68.163.189.183 port 5500 Processes.KillPID(5702) vncviewer: no process found caught signal: 15 22/05/2012 22:27:01 deleted 40 tile_row polling images.
<Rasa> oh ok..
<doctormon> Rasa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Rasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002294/
<Rasa> thanks
<doctormon> Rasa: Obviously some interesting issue with my router, damn openWrt for being so awesome ;-)
<Rasa> haha, Sorry bro.
<Rasa> this stuff is lost on me. Clearly. lol
<doctormon> Rasa: Btw, welcome to the inner ubuntu community sanctum.
<doctormon> Pull up a couch spot, this is where people talk about all sorts of inner workings.
<Rasa> Thanks man. :) I'm honored. :P
<Rasa> Interesting.. I've gotten into the lair..  ;) lol
<Rasa> COuch spot -Check
<Rasa> Should i uninstall 2.6 on this other laptop before trying to install 2.8?
<Rasa> Tried that on this one and that didnt help either.
<doctormon> Rasa: Install 2.8 directly, you have the ppa installed right?
<Rasa> yeah
<Rasa> About to install it on the other laptop with the fresh 12.04 install
<doctormon> Rasa: Try a connection now
<Rasa> ok....
<doctormon> pleia2: How are you today?
<Rasa> Doctormon: Gah. could not connect!
<Rasa> lol
<pleia2> doctormon: good good, hope all is well over there!
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> morning dholbach
<dholbach> oi jono!
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> Graham's picture really turned out nicely
<jono> dholbach, yeah, it looks cool :-)
<jono> I am pretty happy with it
<jono> dholbach, fancy a fun new project?
<popey> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3vb-zJWZexc/T7yM3SVEM9I/AAAAAAAAAWA/Nn1NDzoAlEE/s632/popeyryan.png
<jono> ;-)
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Specs/WebGallery
<popey> jono ^^
<jono> popey, LOL!
<popey> it's so wrong it's right
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> jono, wow - you're really unstoppable
<jono> dholbach, hehe
<dholbach> recently I was thinking it'd be good to set up a separate team (with mailing list, etc) for all the web projects we have, like summit, ltp, etc
<jono> man, the second image on http://canonicalpeoplelookingatthings.blogspot.co.uk/ made me LOL just now
<dholbach> it'd make it much easier to attract good web people and share best practices
<popey> ☺
<popey> i couldn't resist that when I saw him standing there
<jono> haha
<jono> dholbach, good idea
<jono> dholbach, ubuntu-web-hackers could be a nice little sub-community
<dholbach> yes and I'm sure I'd learn some new tricks in there as well :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> alright shower and bed for me
<jono> night all!
<s-fox> Hello
<daker> dholbach, nice t-shirt ツ
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Cu-MKSDNLfc/T7y_7U_MwQI/AAAAAAAAAZw/iJ1M-_iJN2k/s765/popemmunity.jpg
<czajkowski> ahhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes
<s-fox> dare i ask?
<s-fox> is popey an internet meme?
<dholbach> oh man :)
<daker> LoL
<dpm> man, the pommunity picture is the scariest of all
<balloons> pommunity is epicly scary
<balloons> I can't even talk about it
 * balloons shudders
<czajkowski> pleia2: one for you and you've been there http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/dublin-zoo-chimp-rescues-three-ducklings-552589.html
<balloons> czajkowski, I love how he negotiated for them.. got him some bananas!
<jcastro> heh that is awesome
<dholbach> dpm, how often are translations committed to branches?
<dpm> dholbach, once a day, around 4 to 6 a.m
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> then it should have committed mine
<dpm> are they not being committed in the 'translations' branch? Let me have a look
<dholbach> no, I set it to be committed to trunk
<dholbach> was that wrong?
<dholbach> also the translations permissions are set to restricted
<dholbach> is that OK?
<dpm> yeah, all good settings, sorry let me check now, I got sidetracked
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> I just did a few simple translations last night, so we have something to play around with
<dpm> dholbach, all settings look good. The only think I can think of is that perhaps you changed the export branch from translations to trunk after the commit window. I've done a translation too, let's see if it gets committed tomorrow morning
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> np :)
<jcastro> popey: any idea if the video card on the proliant can handle 1080p video?
<jcastro> jono was thinking frontend for TV
<popey> unlikely
<popey> its a pretty crappy ATI card
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> james_w: marcoceppi tells me his battery life while suspended on the XPS is pretty bad
<jcastro> how's it work for you?
<popey> oh get you with your XPS laptops :p
<jcastro> popey: have you talked to juan yet?
<jcastro> I will mention it to him
<popey> no, was I supposed to?
<popey> i replied on the bug and reverted the change
<popey> and rage-removed juju from my laptop :D
<jcastro> there will be more laptops
<jcastro> and contests
<popey> heh, j/k
<popey> i removed it because it was eating cpu - zookeeper iirc
<popey> and i needed the cpu cycles for unity
<jcastro> oh, juju destroy-environment
<jcastro> otherwise you keep shit running
<popey> even after reboots?
<jcastro> I think so, mine was running
<marcoceppi> popey: if you destroy-environment even after a reboot it should take down ZK
<jcastro> anyway I have a WI for explaining the LXC environment crap better
<balloons> ^^
<jcastro> the docs make it sound like it's tea and donuts when you use LXC
<jcastro> what it really is is a nightmare
<jcastro> "oh awesome, a bunch of virtual network adapters, yay."
<jcastro> I left mine running and I ran out of space because the machine logs just kept going and going.
<jcastro> 679gb of text logs.
<balloons> jcastro, you going to review my charm btw?
<jcastro> balloons: it's in the queue, the queue is down to 19 items
<jcastro> so "soon"
<jcastro> we needed to set up the queue yesterday
<balloons> :-)
<jcastro> which we didn't have because we didn't have many contributions
<balloons> no worries I just thought I would bug you
<balloons> and poke you a little publically
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm so close to having summit charmed, but I can't get the postgres relation to connect
<jcastro> http://jujucharms.com/review-queue
<jcastro> balloons: as you can see right away we found a bunch of old junk just laying around
<balloons> lp charm would be amazing
<james_w> I ran out of diskspace yesterday as well
<james_w> jcastro, I haven't noticed a problem, but I haven't been carrying it around much yet
<jcastro> k
<james_w> it's pretty poor when active though
<jcastro> hey wait a minute
<jcastro> marcoceppi: did you do that MAAS/virtualbox thing on the XPS?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: no, I did it on at my office work station
<marcoceppi> I'm going to try the Xen setup on the XPS
<jcastro> y u no kvm?
<marcoceppi> I've never used KVM before
<jcastro> oh, it's like built in
<marcoceppi> Built in to what? Ubuntu?
<jcastro> yeah, via the kernel
<jcastro> basically, you get it ootb
<AlanBell> you have to install some stuff
<AlanBell> don't need to reboot
<marcoceppi> PXE boot and WOL supported in KVM?
<marcoceppi> I'd love to try that as a replacement for LXC + Juju
<AlanBell> PXE yes http://box.matto.nl/kvmpxe.html not so sure about WOL
<marcoceppi> I'll play with that today then
<marcoceppi> Another MAAS adventure!
<AlanBell> I can imagine some very perplexed virtualisation developers wondering why you would want them to support WOL
<marcoceppi> ha
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119, dpm go ahead with the hangout, I need to speak to Rick for one min, just invite me and I will join when done
<dpm> ok
 * dholbach sets it up
<technoviking> s-fox: Thoughts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11961683
<s-fox> technoviking,  I like where you are going with it :)
<s-fox> technoviking,  Perhaps it would help if the font size is the same on forums member?
<technoviking> the font is the same on all, it is an illusion or attachment upload weirdness
<greg-g> technoviking: whoa, did you really get your name from that awesome techno guy? I figured your nick was pre that video
<s-fox> technoviking,  cool . Upload and lets have a proper look :)
<technoviking> I stole it, was using my real name on irc and forums before, then got a harassing call from a peeved forums user I banned, so went with a name that was harder to figure out, :)
<technoviking> will do after 2 hours of meeting :(
<s-fox> technoviking,  that is why i keep my name off the web.
<s-fox> it does honestly scare me
<bodhi_zazen> technoviking: I like the new ranks
<greg-g> technoviking: /me nods
<technoviking> Plus I dream to be a german bodybuilder and raver:)
<greg-g> technoviking: don't we all?
 * greg-g eyes dholbach :)
 * dholbach rolls eyes
<dholbach> :-P
<czajkowski> dholbach: hey mister model we've seen the poses you strike for the camera :)
<nigelb> balloons: heya!
<balloons> nigelb, howdy!
<balloons> technoviking, wow that's a crazy story..
<technoviking> balloons: my wife was less than happy
<pleia2> czajkowski: aww, yay chimp saving duckies!
<jcastro> hey danilos
<jcastro> I mean dholbach
<jcastro> I want a calendar for charm pilot
<jcastro> but i am hesistant to include another calendar
<danilos> hey jcastro, sorry for messing up with your tab-completion :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: :)
<dholbach> jcastro, just set up a google calendar, no?
<jcastro> would it be a good idea to just share your existing calendar and add our charm entries as different pilots?
<jcastro> or should I just set up a new calendar?
<dholbach> I would set up a new one
<jcastro> ok
<dholbach> it will make things less confusing
<jcastro> k, thanks!
<jcastro> balloons: dumb question
<jcastro> balloons: are we tracking how many top X bugs from errors.ubuntu.com get fixed?
<jcastro> like, so in a month we can say "We fixed X amount of crasher bugs that we knew were a problem due to crash submissions"
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<hggdh> cjohnston: ping
<czajkowski> anyone seen the uds-q group pic?
<popey> he's not put them online yet
<popey> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events
<balloons> jcastro, lol, I'm not sure
<balloons> I was just speaking to ev about it
<czajkowski> popey: thank you
<czajkowski> jussi: https://plus.google.com/114008335300241090782/posts/AgjC3GUHkEK
<jono> balloons, lets review BPs in 20mins if that works?
<balloons> sure as shootin
<jono> :-)
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> as set as I'll ever be
<balloons> let's roll
<bkerensa> =o
<jono> balloons, https://twitter.com/#!/Ubuntu
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok my stuff is approved
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> should this be working?
<cjohnston> eventually.. on the plane getting ready to depart for hong kong... email me tomorrow if its still broken
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^
<cjohnston> hggdh: pong
<jcastro> rock, thanks
<hggdh> will do
<hggdh> email?
<jono> balloons, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopResize
<jono> balloons, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/16296/testcases/9/results
<balloons> jono, thanks especially for your isotracker thoughts.. they were spot on, and will help out
<jono> thanks balloons - we will sand off the rough edges :-)
<balloons> you can't believe how excitied I am to just have a tool
<balloons> I'm still in the honeymoon period on that.. it's the prettiest thing I've ever seen
<balloons> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; tool for what?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-24
<jussi> czajkowski: post couldnt be found
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jussi: ah he made it limited
<jussi> czajkowski: what was it?
<czajkowski> jussi: let me get it again
<czajkowski> jussi: http://twitpic.com/9om077/full
<jussi> czajkowski: Hah!
<czajkowski> h likes to stir
<czajkowski> *he
<jussi> I noticed... :P
<s-fox> Hello community
<dholbach> dpm, czajkowski: does anyone have any idea about what's happening with bug 1003576 already?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003576 in launchpad "Automatic translation exports not committing PO files" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003576
<dpm> dholbach, it's marked as Critical, so it should be looked at, but I haven't heard anything since I filed it
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> I was going to ping jtv aboug it, but I've been doing other stuff
<czajkowski> dpm: ping maintence
<dpm> it looks like a pretty nasty regression to me
<czajkowski> so jam jelmer or villa
<s-fox> ping for jcastro re: askubuntu :)
<dpm> czajkowski, where, on #launchpad-dev?
<dpm> s-fox, he won't be online until in a few hours time
<dholbach> #launchpad I guess
<s-fox> dpm,  yes, i am hopeful he will pick up later :)
<dpm> yes, but in that case, I'd simply ask the question so that he can answer straight away :)
<czajkowski> dpm: yup
<czajkowski> dholbach: dpm raised it
<dpm> awesome, thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> no problem so critical are ones that will get looked at the quickest
<czajkowski> but we have hundreds of them
<czajkowski> so if there is one in partiular you need looked at
<czajkowski> flag it wiht me and I'll raise it and if I'm not online find the mainetnece squad which is the blue squad
<czajkowski> jussi: if you're free can you spare a few mins for a quick pm  please
<daker> technoviking, any idea why i don't have right to edit my profil ?
<daker> http://ubuntuforums.org/profile.php?do=editprofile => you do not have permission to access this page
<s-fox> daker what is your post count?
<daker> s-fox, 4
<daker> don't tell me i need 50 posts to edit my profil :/
<s-fox> Correct.
<s-fox> We have a sticky - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836816
<head_victim> Yay, I have 57.
<daker> what 50posts o.O!!!!!!!
<head_victim> We should start a thread to help people get their count above 50...............
<daker> head_victim, this will do the reverse thing, it will increase the spam
<s-fox> head_victim,  if it appears i will jail the thread without hesitation.
<head_victim> Yeah sorry, I still need to work on getting sarcasm tags working in xchat :/
<s-fox> daker 50 posts is quite a low target. it is easy to achieve :)
<daker> s-fox, easy to achieve with spam ツ
<head_victim> s-fox: my post count is 0.04 a day so I guess I'm a bit behind the average curve.
<s-fox> head_victim,  the average is not important. i mean i had my account several months before i even made a post. now i find myself one of the admins on the site. funny world.
<popey> haha, i only have 41 posts
<popey> yet I can maintain my profile.. how come?
<czajkowski> you're popey :)
<popey> nearly 6 years on the forums
<head_victim> They're scared you'll shut it down.....
<popey> Most Recent Message: August 31st, 2008
<popey> :D
<Daviey> popey: Join Date: December 21st, 2006 / Total Posts: 11
<Daviey> <-- heavy forum user.
<popey> nice!
<Daviey> popey: maybe because you are a ubuntu member.. i can edit mine aswell.
<popey> speshul
<AlanBell> Join Date: February 14th, 2006 / Total Posts 25
<AlanBell> must have been an exciting valentine that year
<Daviey> hah
<nothingspecial> ha ha ha
<dpm> dholbach, I see the first translations commits from the auto-exporter coming in
<dholbach> yeehaw!
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> hehe
<dpm> hi all, I always forget who to ask: does anyone know how I can request a bugbot for the #quickly channel?
<mhall119> ping the ircc?
<jussi> zoom zoom zoom
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-quickly is that?
<jussi> AlanBell: its sorted
<dpm> thanks again jussi :)
<jcastro> mhall119: the vala lens thing was something didrocks brought up
<jcastro> so if you make him happy with python then that's fine
<mhall119> jcastro: I'd rather it be in vala, personally, but I don't think it being in Python is a blocker
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I was just saying, didrocks has a concern about that.
<jcastro> the rest is between you all
<jcastro> :)
<mhall119> where is didrocks?
<s-fox> hey jcastro , where are the community links on askubuntu?
<jcastro> s-fox: what do you mean?
<s-fox> like links to other ubuntu sites and things like that. for example the iso download page on ubuntu.com etc
<jcastro> oh, it doesn't really have that
<s-fox> We have a menu item on the nav bar linking to all sorts of different places and wondered where and if ask ubuntu has something similar jcastro , and if it doesn't wondered what you guys would think to having one?
<jcastro> We don't really run the site, SE does.
<jcastro> However I know the design team linked up with their design team on header stuff a month or so ago
<jcastro> but I wasn't a part of those conversations
<s-fox> jcastro,  here is what i mean like we do on the forum - http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2983/0e2a064a27434976a77a505.png
 * jcastro nods
<s-fox> i see you guys have questions, tags, users, badges and unanswered. wondered if community might be a good addition ?
<jcastro> yeah those are standard across all exchanges though
<jcastro> I don't think those are customizeable
<s-fox> ooh :/
<s-fox> that is a shame
<jcastro> marcoceppi might know more
<jcastro> he can ask them
<jcastro> is there a standard "super awesome menu" widget across the project?
<mhall119> jcastro: how about the white "masthead" used in other sites?
<s-fox> i see what you mean about them being standard jcastro .
<mhall119> jcastro: like on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> mhall119: I think that's what the web design team was talking to them about
<mhall119> though SE has it's own masthead area already
<jcastro> yeah
<s-fox> brb
<jcastro> jono: did gmb put up any of the other team pics?
 * jcastro is interested how the guitar hero ones turned out
<s-fox> :)
<jono> jcastro, they look pretty lame
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> man, that sucks
<jcastro> next time I will make everyone try harder.
<balloons> akgraner is doing a livestreamed interview with me this morning.. should you wish to have some background noise.. and I do mean noise.. should be starting sometime in the next hour or so, I'll ping when it goes live :-)
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/user/AmberGraner https://plus.google.com/u/0/100254004947968890609/posts
<dholbach> dpm, czajkowski: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/revision/103 :-D
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> yay
<marcoceppi> s-fox jcastro I can ping them about it. We'd likely need to add it somewhere other than the top global bar. SE is sensitive about that :)
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, balloons, mhall119 - can you guys confirm that the 12.10 planning spreadsheet has all your approved blueprints in there?
<jono> and remove all unapproved BPs
<mhall119> jono: only the ones we filed, right?
<jono> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> not other BPs we happened to get work items on
<jono> indeed
<dpm> jono, it's not in my objectives, but could you approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-translations-roundtable ?
<jono> NEVER
<jono> :-)
<jono> dpm, done
<dpm> thanks jono ;-)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> jono: mine are all approved
<jono> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> jono, in a meeting - will look in a bit
<jono> thanks dholbach
<daker> dholbach, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150926243088390&set=a.95723633389.85048.5150088389&type=1&theater
<dholbach> haha, nice
<daker> Mawazine ツ
<daker> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mawazine
<dholbach> ah cool
<dholbach> jono, yes, all approved, all in there
<balloons> jono, I have 3 kind of sitting out there still looks like
<balloons> however, all blueprints are in the doc
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow! have a great rest of your day! :)
<twobottux> aucommunity: Where else to go for help if not helped at Ask Ubuntu? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/131149/where-else-to-go-for-help-if-not-helped-at-ask-ubuntu>
<mhall119> wow, recursive meta-questions?
<jcastro> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4020455
<jcastro> upvotes please!
<czajkowski> jcastro: is that another site I've to join up to ?
<jcastro> it uses openid iirc
<czajkowski> coolt thanks
<snap-l> jcastro: Upvoted the reddi posting.
<greg-g> pleia2: now I'm just going to ping you all the time with nice little notes like "Hope you're having a good day!" that'll be emailed to you every 10 minutes or so :)
 * pleia2 increases email frequency to hourly
<pleia2> it is actually 10 minutes by default, clever script
<greg-g> yeah, read the source on githu
<greg-g> b
<greg-g> now I just need to write an irssi script that will send you a random nice message via PM every 10 minutes. Then you're script will email you with that message. Or I could just email you. ;)
<pleia2> someone at UDS told me about an android app that sent notifications, but it uses ssh for access to your running irssi session and sysadmin pleia2 died inside a little
 * greg-g nods
<pleia2> this script seems safe
<pleia2> ...even if it stores my gmail password in clear text :x
<pleia2> but I already do that for offlineimap, so whatever
<greg-g> yeah :/
<cjohnston> irssi from my phone ftw
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<bkerensa> prowl for the win
<bkerensa> ;p
 * MrChrisDruif is lazy and uses andchat on his android...when not 'g'ubuntu with xchat
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-25
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<cjohnston> uggh.. i guess he proabbly isnt up... my time is so screwed up
<bkerensa> weeee
<cjohnston> I'm good with the fact that home is 12 hours different.. try to figure out UTC or anything else though, not happenin
<bkerensa> you have defeated the hobgoblin
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I wasn't
<AlanBell> but I am up now
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ciao Gwaihir
<dholbach> come stai?
<Gwaihir> hello dholbach!
<Gwaihir> tutto bene, e tu? :)
<dholbach> anche bene, grazie :)
<s-fox> o.
<s-fox> o/
<benonsoftware> o/ s-fox
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware :) How are you ?
<benonsoftware> s-fox: Tired, how are you? :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<benonsoftware> 'ello cjohnston
<s-fox> So so benonsoftware , getting ready for the weekend
<s-fox> Hey cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> o/
<s-fox> How are you doing?
<cjohnston> hot...
<cjohnston> just left Disney Hong Kong
<s-fox> Fun fun
<s-fox> cjohnston,  got kids? If so i bet they loved it :)
<cjohnston> they are back home
<cjohnston> I'm not bringing them on a 15.5 hour flight
<cjohnston> heh
<s-fox> I remember my last long flight, 13hrs
<s-fox> it sucked lol
<cjohnston> ya.. as did this
<s-fox> how did you kill the time? sleep?
<MrChrisDruif> I've only had a 2 hour flight to date...and it sucked already! But I think it'll be comparable to a 15 bus ride, so I think I'll be able to grab some Z's in there
<cjohnston> a little.. :-/ even after taking ambien I still slept less than 5 hours
<s-fox> was that direct cjohnston ?
<s-fox> i once caught a connection in moscow. i had to wait for 4 hours...that totally sucked
<s-fox> lol
<cjohnston> I flew from Orlando to Chicago then to Hong Kong
<s-fox> Fun
<cjohnston> two ish days of semi vacation, then back to the grind
<s-fox> boo :/
<s-fox> but did you have a good vacation ?
<cjohnston> today is day number 1
<s-fox> oh, lol. i misunderstood
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> WTH is that bug 1004409
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004409 in firefox "Years ago and Computers ago, There are men who do not want me to suceed. I have spent SO much time,on this issue. I need email.and soon a web page for my business. Bust the creeps. I believe to be in the Fairmount Police Dept. I DO NOT have Apple nor W" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004409
<benonsoftware> Daviey: that is the biggest amount of spam I have seen in LP
<Daviey> benonsoftware: looks like high impact bug to me.
<daker> dholbach, Scorpions, yesterday :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6Hm4Pej1OOY#!
<dpm> I didn't even realize the translations roundtable at UDS was being recorded - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8BG4bAkdbE
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, they were subtle about the video recording
<daker> mhall119, AlanBell not sure if this is the right video for this session https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u2l8rcNuOg&feature=channel&list=UL
<AlanBell> daker: nope, that certainly isn't
<daker> the videos on youtube are from blip.tv, so this one is wrong too https://blip.tv/ubuntu-developers/ubuntu-uds-q-etherpad-lite-summit-integration-6159137
<JanC> lol @ "Not a bug in Ubuntu..."
<dholbach> daker: everybody seems to be going to Morocco :)
<daker> dholbach, we should implement a visa system now ツ
<daker> dholbach, immigration in the reverse way Europe => Morocco
<dholbach> daker: is that what is being discussed right now?
<daker> dholbach, on fb/twitter/websites yes
<dholbach> yeah, I can see why - it's just not fair that the vast majority of people on this planet have such a hard time travelling somewhere
<daker> dholbach, we can travel to those countries without a visa http://www.elhyani.net/liste-des-pays-sans-visas-pour-les-marocains/
<dholbach> more than I thought, but not enough :)
<daker> Europe => Kosovo ツ
<mhall119> popey: do you have the 6 or 9 cell battery on your x220?
<popey> 9
<popey> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006333/
<popey> thats the full spec of what I bought
<popey> I removed the spinning rust and bought an SSD separately
<popey> http://www.ebuyer.com/260707-ocz-240gb-vertex-3-ssd-2-5-sata-iii-6gb-s-read-550mb-s-write-520mb-s-vtx3-25sat3-240g  <- that one
<mhall119> does the i7 draw more power than the i5 or i3?
<popey> no idea
<popey> AIUI the i7 has 2nd gen sandybridge GPU
<popey> which isn't obvious
<nigelb> popey: "spinning rust" haha
<mhall119> popey: yeah,  I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the $300 difference
<popey> I wanted a laptop I would keep for a fair while
<mhall119> me too, but I don't do much that's CPU intensive
<popey> so went for the most power I could get, most RAM etc
<popey> yeah, me neither most of the time, but I am impatient
<mhall119> and considering I've had my current laptop for 2 years, and only paid $300 for it, that's a big price difference
<popey> and when I use VMs and do builds of stuff like unity I dont like waiting :D
<popey> yeah, it's not cheap
 * mhall119 wonders if Lenovo gives refunds for unused Windows licenses
<popey> they might let you order one without an OS
<popey> but you'll probably have to phone them
<daker> ok ok some good news http://www.netglobers.fr/north-america/fbi-issues-computer-security-warning-to-travelers--34277.html
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119, jcastro, balloons all set?
<dholbach> bon jour monsieur jono
<jono> jcastro, balloons you guys don't have to be on this if you dont want to
<jono> but are welcome
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<balloons> jono, I can't be
<balloons> :-(
<jono> balloons, np
<dpm> o/
<jono> invite sent
<dholbach> alright my friends - I've got to run
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<bkerensa> mhall119: yes lenovo does refunds for windows licenses
<mhall119> bkerensa: cool, I'll have to call them up on that
<czajkowski> pleia2: thank you for the stickers went down well
<pleia2> czajkowski: glad to hear it :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I think they have some sort of process where they ask you to mail your HDD in to confirm Windows is not on it and ship you a new drive etc
<czajkowski> pleia2: talk tomorrow so shall reference you and the stuff again, already sent a few along today
<czajkowski> so hopefully get some more people
<czajkowski> had to do a video interview for FSFE :/
<czajkowski> did manage to speak slowly even for me
<pleia2> oh boy
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund#Lenovo but you might ask slangasek he buys the lenovos quite a bit
<pleia2> good luck on the talk
<czajkowski> did manage to get a nice comment oin how their marketing doesnt alwayss work or come across well
<czajkowski> not sure Sam will thank me for that :)
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> czajkowski: many people there?
<czajkowski> a good 50-60 today
<czajkowski> they exoect a friday type and a saturday type of audience
<czajkowski> those who can take time off work and those who wont give up weekends
<czajkowski> found out a lot of new projects out there happening
<czajkowski> some very cool stuff
<czajkowski> did a combination of tweeting/G+ stuff
<czajkowski> there is a chinese and large jd in my future after today though.
<czajkowski> there was a whole slide on schools of feminism
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/205977641369604097/photo/1
<pleia2> czajkowski: you should believe in equality for women!
<pleia2> feminism isn't a bad word :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: i do believe in equality for women
<czajkowski> I'm just not gone on that word though
<pleia2> that's all that "feminism" means
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> :s
<pleia2> yeah, it has gotten a bad rap, but we're trying to take it back ;)
<jono> equality is a good thing
<jono> but I agree that "feminism" has something of a bad reputation, particularly in Open Source
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods I get that I do.
<czajkowski> pleia2: but I do know most of me andmy mates over in .ie  just wouldnt be used to calling equality that.
<czajkowski> jono: evneing
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> good lord typo fairy
<czajkowski> good evening
<popey> czajkowski: so were men allowed or not?
<czajkowski> shall stick to aloha in future
<czajkowski> popey: there was 1 guy there
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> but I think that was mostly due to his heavily pregnant wife.
<czajkowski> I did ask and you wer eright they wouldnt have been encouraged
<popey> which is fine
<czajkowski> I borught it up in the panel discssion saying having one type of event where only one gender is allowed to attend doesnt really bode well with me or I think is a good idea
<popey> i can see why they do it
<jono> it is always a delicate balance
<popey> men come along and throw their weight around
<popey> and dont "get" the issues mostly
<czajkowski> yeah so girl geek dinners work well in that respect
<jono> yeah
<czajkowski> a gentleman is only allowed attend if he is invited
<popey> ggd you have to be invited don't you?
<czajkowski> popey: yup
<popey> "gentleman" :D
<popey> dashes all hope of me ever being invited
<czajkowski> and that was the arguemtn paula had, she felt if 2 men were in the room today it would have side tracked the talks, which may have happened really depending on the topic
<czajkowski> it was recoreded and there was good discussion
<pleia2> that's how we ran phillychix too, guys could come if they (were brought by|brought) a woman
<jono> I think problem is when feminism is enforced in such a way that it tries to eradicate the world of any gender references
<czajkowski> glad I went, but am kinda exhausted from talking all day in the heat and day 2 tomorrwo
<pleia2> but I do enjoy the female-only spaces I'm involved with too
<popey> i think its a good thing for that specific type of event
<jono> yeah
<czajkowski> they were very keen to hear how UW operates as many had bad experiences with lugs
<czajkowski> so they were impressed about the CoC
<czajkowski> as some had never heard of it
<czajkowski> also some were wary of irc again thankful we have ops who step in
<jono> it is awesome to see the progress UW has made over the years
<pleia2> I went to a Perl Mongers meeting where they had signs pointing to the "Meeting room" and "Men's room"
<pleia2> it was not awesome :(
<pleia2> (this was like, 2 days ago)
<jono> pleia2, that is insane
<czajkowski> nods ther ewas someone from mongo db there today and she said she felt she had to change her irc nick to be taken more seriously
<jono> my mind boggles that some people struggle with such basic social skills
<czajkowski> as in not use her first name and use a nick or initials
<jono> incredible developers, but the social skills of a 5 year old
<pleia2> everyone was nice and I'm glad I went, but it started the evening in a dissapointing way
<czajkowski> heh
<jono> pleia2, do you feel that the Open Source landscape for women has improved in the last few years?
<czajkowski> the tea pot today was one of the most intersting projects and one I think kids would love to do .
<jono> or is it still the same
<pleia2> jono: it's improved a lot
<jono> that's good to hear
<czajkowski> http://www.mztek.org/programs/chi-tek/
<pleia2> I think part of it is due to a lot more women taking leadership roles throughout communities, so now people actually see women around, plus fewer women are hiding these days (hiding real names, not attending events)
<jono> yeah
<jono> I think there is something to be said about being loud and proud
<jono> visibility encourages others
<AlanBell> so *thats* why Rain was making a teapot
<pleia2> it's still not easy to be visible, it was just 2 years ago when I got the last pile of threatening phone calls (fortunately they used a google voice number, so easy to record, block and forward along to authorities)
<jono> pleia2, are you serious? omg
<pleia2> but I think my very visible position in Ubuntu *and* Ubuntu Women makes me quite a target
<jono> what I find interesting is comparing these experiences to those of my wife
<jono> she works in technology, but she is the CEO of a small company
<jono> so she tends to be in business circles, typically populated by middle to older aged white men
<czajkowski> pleia2: thats awful I'm sorry yoou had to do that, I have to say I've been fortunate never to experience that kinda lark , do you think perhaps this is something you might see more state side than elsewhere ?
<jono> I have not seen similar cases in those circles
<jono> what drives Erica crazy is when someone assumes that she is in PR or Marketing because she is in a business suit
<czajkowski> jono: more business types I suspect than geeky folsk with nothing  else better to do with their time than harass folks :/
<czajkowski> jono: oh that would annoy me also
<pleia2> czajkowski: in this particular instance all of Ubuntu Women was attacked (the channel was invite-only for about a month), we didn't really want to talk about it because they were an attention-seeking group doing the attack
<czajkowski> I'm not the most technical minded person but would hate people to assume that
<jono> it would be interesting to compare experiences of women in different domains in Open Source (E.g. engineering, business, sales etc)
<czajkowski> pleia2: :/
<pleia2> and of course the debian women death threats we got in 2006 and 2008 were sent all over the world: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/03/debian_death_threats/
<pleia2> (I only got one in 2006, but I was on lists where the guy showed up in 2008 too)
<jono> some people are such assholes
<pleia2> jono: open source certainly has it the worst :) in the business world I don't encounter nearly as many problems (and I'd say no problems if my title is clear up front, if it's unclear I have gotten mistaken for a secretary rather than a sysadmin from time to time)
<czajkowski> oh this was also another speaker who was interesting even if the concept of wearing clothes that light up depending on your heart beat for social interactions was a bit unusal. http://rainycatz.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/wearable-technology-bootcamp-with-lilypad-arduino-technocamps-aberystwyth/
<pleia2> adruino dresses are awesome :D
<czajkowski> yeah her stuff was a necklace that would flash depending on her heart beat so if she's nervous it flashes more
<czajkowski> alterting her
<pleia2> someone near here made a skirt where the lights pointing north lit up
<czajkowski> and others as it's bright
 * balloons read pleia2's account.. unbelievable
<jono> pleia2, I don't know why, but I find it strange that a group of rich middle to older aged white executives would be less derogatory than those with an interest in engineering
<jono> I guess this just demonstrates my own bias
<czajkowski> jono: or past experiences
<pleia2> jono: there is a lot more more accountability and professionalism in the business world dictates respect
<pleia2> s/dictates/which dictates
<jono> czajkowski, probably, one thing I am a little over-sensitive about is people trying to define their social status based upon what I personally consider to be false prophets of success such as money, what car your drive, what clothes your wear etc
<jono> czajkowski, as such I think I see a little more of that in that world
<jono> I think it is my Northern heritage that gets me in a tizzy over thise
<jono> this
<jono> pleia2, I agree
<czajkowski> jono: nods, it gives you a differnt view and a perspective to discuss which is good.
<jono> pleia2, I guess in the business world your reputation is everything, you don't hide behind an avatar of an anime schoolgirl
<czajkowski> as I pointed out today discussion is always good it leads to ideas and change
<jono> czajkowski, indeed
<jono> czajkowski, one of the things that I find interesting is observing different types of social prejudice
<pleia2> jono: right, plenty of trolls just change their name and avatar when they decide to grow up
<jono> as an example: when I was a kid and lived in Yorkshire, there was a prejudice with many against those who were successful - for example, my dad started out as a welder and then moved up in the world, and some other folks resented that
<jono> as if he "was lucky"
<pleia2> it's funny, here in the states we have pretty much the opposite prejudice
<jono> likewise, one thing I have noticed in California is elements of prejudice against those who don't have a lot...that they are "lazy" and "sponge of the ste"
<jono> pleia2, indeed
<jono> to me this is all the same, just plain ignorance, but my own upbringing makes me sensitive to both sides a little now
<czajkowski> jono: yes but you can see both sides of the coin
<jono> czajkowski, it has been interesting to see the different perspectives
<czajkowski> nods
<jono> my take is the key is being proud that whatever you have or don't have, you gained it honestly
<pleia2> my family was on and off welfare when I was growing up, my fiance has never lived in poverty, we have some interesting discussions ;)
<jono> pleia2, that is *exactly* the same as Erica and I
<pleia2> his view is quite black and white, I always end with "it's more complicated than that!"
<jono> pleia2, I am sure you are probably the same as me...I will never forget my more frugal child-hood, I think it sealed in some values
<czajkowski> even in my family people turn their noses up at the way myself and my sister were brought up, went to college and have careers, which was down to mum and dads influence, where as her brothers kids didnt so it's seen as we're better, when we just did things differently
<pleia2> jono: yeah
<jono> indeed
<jono> wow, my washing machine just freaked out
<czajkowski> people always have sterotypes, my dad was beaten up for driving a uk car and having an enlgish accent in ireland but yet had lived there 15 years and was working. people judge too easily.
<jono> started slamming around
<jono> that was weird
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> You have no idea how delicious a bologna sandwich is until you have gone to bed hungry for a few days/weeks/months...
<pleia2> czajkowski: the opposite is true on my father's side of the family, but they've since re-accepted me now that I'm successful "in spite of not going to college"
<pleia2> IdleOne: haha
<jono> IdleOne, heh, reminds me of being at uni and not having any money and eating cheap pots of noodles every day for a month and then eating chicken for the firm time
<jono> it was like a gift from heaven
<czajkowski> pleia2: families eh!
<pleia2> czajkowski: indeed :)
<IdleOne> pleia2: I HATE bologna but I know how good it is when there isn't anything else
<IdleOne> jono: exactly
<czajkowski> pleia2: love em to bits, even more so now I live in the UK, nice to vist and then leave :)
<jono> IdleOne, bologna is better than no bologna :-)
<IdleOne> jono: :)
<jono> nice chatting, I better get back to the ugliness of my inbox
 * pleia2 back to work too
<czajkowski> heh nice chatting too
<czajkowski> now hurry up dinner I need to write slides
<IdleOne> you people suck. Friday is pretend to look busy day
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> IdleOne: it's 19:10 on a friday evening, there is a very large JD in front of me :)
<IdleOne> oh oh, czajkowski is looking for fight hehe
<IdleOne> for a fight*
<czajkowski> nah in for the vening with a movie
<popey> \o/ bbq
<jono> I cannot get enough of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmMg-lnyQHE
<jono> great background music
<jono> really getting into blues
<balloons> jono, it's a small step to jazz now . . .
<bkerensa> jono: how about this song it has a nice touch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<jono> bkerensa, not cool
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> ;0
<jono> I am listening to that song again :-)
<balloons> the video is epic
<snap-l> http://lso.co.uk/uploads/Mahler6_1stMovement.mp4
<snap-l> jono: ^^
<jono> balloons, :-)
<jono> snap-l, what is this?
<snap-l> Mahler's 6th Symphonly, performed with the London Symphony Orchestra
<snap-l> Valery Gergiev conducting
<jono> ok then
<jono> lol
<snap-l> (I can type)
<jono> :-)
<jono> I am not much into classical
<snap-l> trust me
<snap-l> Metal and classical have more in common than you might realize.
<jono> snap-l, I agree
<jono> it is just not hugely my thing
<jono> thanks for sharing though
<jono> we should have a youtube listening party sometime
<jono> brb
<snap-l> sigh. You can bring the culture to jono, but you can't make him drink. :)
<jono> just because it is classical music doesn't mean its cultured :-)
<jono> you snob
<jono> lol
<balloons> mendelssohn!
<balloons> bring it on.. he rocks
<Daviey> jono: lets not, http://thedoghousediaries.com/1242
<jono> mind you, I went to the Viennese Opera with sabdfl and it was awesome
<jono> brb call
<snap-l> jono: It's just because you haven't heard the rigth classical
<snap-l> that's what I tell people who say they don't like metal music. You just haven't heard the right one.
<greg-g> true for almost all genres
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvfh_mjPLlQ <- full score
<patc1> hello, ubuntu 10.04, and probably an issue between xorg, dual screen and kaffeine. Can somebody help me with this please?
<IdleOne> patc1: #ubuntu is the support channel. provide some details as to what the issue is when you join there
<balloons> patc1, we all love ubuntu, but those folks on #ubuntu are better suited to helping you out :-)
<balloons> gl
<patc1> IdleOne: ok, but I tried... and whatever I've been told was some sort of "install newer ubuntu version!".... not really usefull ;)
<balloons> patc1, :-( askubuntu.com and the ubuntuforums.org are also places you may find help
<patc1> so I thought maybe at the community team I could get some more valuable help ;)
<balloons> are you running kubuntu?
<balloons> the #kubuntu channel does user support if so
<IdleOne> flattery will get you voluntold for Ubuntu work
<patc1> balloons: OK Thanks. What is this channel dedicated to? I am almost newbie here
<balloons> hehe, this is an open channel for the greater ubuntu community, and folks specific to seeing that community prosper and grow
<patc1> IdleOne: no flattery lol... I have no idea where to post my question... Being answered "install newer ubuntu" "repladce 10.04" is simply not usefull tricks in my case.
<balloons> in the same way the kernel team cares for the kernel, we care for the ubuntu community
<patc1> balloons: OK, I understand
<AlanBell> by sending patches upstream
<IdleOne> patc1: #ubuntu is the place to ask.
<IdleOne> one person gave "not so good" advice perhaps, it happens.
<patc1> ok... So did I. So maybe will I try another time, hoping I find someone who understands that I want to solve the problem I have with my version, without changing ;)
<patc1> I use ubuntu, not kubuntu
<patc1> but thank you for your answers :)
<AlanBell> hmm, kaffine wants me to install most of kde
<czajkowski> popey: http://www.threadless.com/product/3798/Once_You_Pop/tab,guys/style,shirt
<popey> czajkowski: ☺
<popey> *smoosh*
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-26
<czajkowski> popey: it's very you I thought :)
<twobottux> aucommunity: is it safe to use ubuntu 12.04 on modern laptop? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/142442/is-it-safe-to-use-ubuntu-12-04-on-modern-laptop>
<popey> why is twobottux spitting stuff here?
<AlanBell> popey: there was talk of it reporting the community tag here, and it looks like that has been implemented
<popey> oh ok
<popey> that isnt a community question IMO ☺
<IdleOne> doesn't the user select the tags?
 * popey removes the community tag from that one :D
<twobottux> aucommunity: How should I suggest a developer switch to an application indicator? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/65430/how-should-i-suggest-a-developer-switch-to-an-application-indicator>
<daker-cloud> popey: :)
<popey> that ones dates from october last year!
<daker-cloud> so someone is tagging them i think
<popey> no
<popey> it would say "edited" and the date
<popey> that ones not been touched for months
<daker-cloud> More spam https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+spec/currency-as-variable-passowrd
<amithkk> Any problem?
<amithkk> popey: Its still using the "Newest" sorting
<daker-cloud> anyone able to open http://summit.ubuntu.com ?
<Daviey> daker-cloud: No, looks like someone has broken it.. and i no longer have ssh access.
<daker-cloud> Aie :/
<daker-cloud> so this means the linaro summit aoo is down too
<Daviey> Yas
<popey> it redirects to http://www.falsehope.com/ here
<popey> oh, my browser is "helping" me
<Daviey> 302, < Location: http://false/?setCookie=1&contUrl=http%3a%2f%2fsummit.ubuntu.com%2f
<daker-cloud> Daviey: me too
<mhall119> wow, that's not good
<JanC> popey: you browser or your ISP/DNS server?
<IdleOne> popey: same here, trying to redirect to flasehope
<IdleOne> err fals.com that is
<IdleOne> false*
<JanC> that too just fails to load here ("server not found")
<daker-cloud> mhall119: cjohnston who wants to edit/delete his comments http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/inline-edit.png :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-27
<amithkk> daker-cloud: I can
<daker-cloud> you can what ?
<amithkk> daker-cloud> anyone able to open http://summit.ubuntu.com ?
<daker-cloud> yes yes it's fixed now
<cjohnston> ya.. that wasn't fun to wake up to
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: it was hacked ?
<popey> no, the box rebooted AIUI
<popey> and had stale config
<daker-cloud> ok
<cjohnston> ya.. it kinda ate itself
<AlanBell> nom
<czajkowski> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-20
<daker> good morning :)
<dpm> morning daker :)
<smartboyhw> evening dpm
<dpm> hey smartboyhw ;)
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: Heh, you still haven't got the UOW schedule filled up?
<smartboyhw_> From what I'm seeing here it starts tmr…
<smartboyhw_> Well, at least balloons is doing the session this time…
<jcastro> jono: mhall119: hey so check it out
<jcastro> now that I am dogfooding
<jcastro> I need music, lol.
<jcastro> and Daniel Holm just put out a call for help on the music app on the list.
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> I was thinking maybe we can bring our social stuff to bear, see if we can get him some help?
<smartboyhw> jono: I like your blog post
<jono> thanks smartboyhw
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1eoxqc/call_for_help_with_musicapp_anyone_want_to_dig/
<smartboyhw> No.
<smartboyhw> My C++ is self-learnt beginner's level.
<jono> mhall119, dpm what is the situation with long running processes in the SDK - it seems like this is blocking the alarm feature in the clock
<mhall119> jono: it was discussed at the client sprint and UDS
<jono> mhall119, what is the current status?
<mhall119> they have an idea for how it should work, but nothing written yet than I know of
<mhall119> I wasn't in the UDS session though, and haven't wanted the video yet
<jono> mhall119, is there a development plan in place yet?
<jono> with milestones?
<mhall119> maybe, let me check the BP
<mhall119> jono: doesn't look like it, tvoss has a work item to figure out who's going to do the initial work
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21763/client-1305-background-task-service/
<dpm> jono, we'll have to sync up again with the SDK team and tvoss. At the client sprint the work items were for zsombi, but I haven't followed up with him
<dpm> and couldn't attend the session at UDS, either
<jono> mhall119, dpm can I ask you guys to follow up and ensure they get a plan defined and make sure the clock folks are looped in
<dpm> in any case, while we need to unblock this, there are other areas they can focus in the meantime. The critical bug whereby time runs slow is an example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1176555
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1176555 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Time runs slower as expected" [Critical,Triaged]
<dpm> sure
<dpm> mhall119, core apps call?
<dpm> mhall119, ?
<mhall119> coming
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> I am there
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ping
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: mind a PM?
<dpm> sure
<dpm> hey jcastro, what's the minimum number of votes to get a community ad to show up on AU? I'm trying to get the Qreator ad on http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5504/community-promotion-ads-2013/6743#6743 published, and I can't remember what the minimum is
<jcastro> 6
<jcastro> which you now have!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> thanks jcastro
<dpm> not sure if this is a good or bad thing, but I've just beaten E-macs for votes!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/ads/display/5504
<jcastro> will show your stats btw
<dpm> jcastro, cool. Argh, that made me notice I got the sizes the wrong way round
 * dpm eod's and starts gimping
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, have you asked any translators for UOW sessions? Perhaps someone can fill some of the open slots. You can send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators@ or if you've got a template e-mail to call for participation I can forward it for you
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, could we make this page a little more friendly and have the "where" openweek takes place be more prominent.. perhaps a nice webchat link too? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<balloons> maybe a "how to participate" section or something? It feels a little lackluster in explaining what is actually going to happen and how you can be a part of it
 * balloons notes I now see the 'how to participate' box at the top.. hmm.. is it not obvious?
<elfy> perhaps your eye gets drawn to the list on the right hand side of really old and dead things :)
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I will check on that in a minute
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I just added a 'click here to join from your browser' link on the main page
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, maybe making a little header above that text.. i like the link at the top, and you can then link to the full participate page you have put together
<balloons> but a little snipper like, these sessions will occur on IRC At XYZ date and ABC timeo on freenode #blah. click here to join in
<JoseeAntonioR> that's after the huge text I just added
<balloons> and maybe a small sentence about what it is exactly.. an IRC chat session consisting of a lecture followed by Q/A..
<balloons> something.. I'm just thinking about those folks I linked to the page will just be confused by it.
<balloons> maybe it's just me :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> 'Ubuntu Open Week is a week of IRC tuition and Q+A sessions all about getting involved in the rock-and-roll world that is the Ubuntu community.' says the page
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, right.. I feel like the info is in there, it's just buried and hard to see and make sense of
<JoseeAntonioR> will try to get that fixed now :)
<balloons> So I like the big pages.. but maybe keep this homepage really short and simple
<balloons> and link out to the subpages with full descriptions
<IdleOne> I would change tuition  to tutorials
<IdleOne> but thats just me
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, tutorials are at devweek and openweek
<JoseeAntonioR> s/openweek/userdays
<IdleOne> ok :)
<balloons> how about sessions?
<balloons> we already use that term most other places.. :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that one looks good
<elfy> always best to use the same term 'company' wide if you can in my experience
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: page should be cleaner now
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, that's much nicer.. thank you
<balloons> good work mate
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks :)
<jono> jcastro, might be a bit delayed
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> just join whenever
<IdleOne> jono: did you see you get mentioned in https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CP8CNp-vksc ?
<IdleOne> hmm that is from Feb and old news anyway. Better to move on.
<IdleOne> sorry for the silly ping
<jono> jcastro, coming
<JoseeAntonioR> can I get some upvotes, please? :) http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1epulx/ubuntu_open_week_starts_tomorrow_join_to_get/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-21
<bkerensa> jono: http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/20/laptop-week-review-the-dell-xps-13-developers-edition-with-ubuntu/
<jono> bkerensa, nice :-)
<jono> will promote that :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! just so you know, I'm signing up on the YouTube Creator Academy, it's a course where they will teach some things about channel management, videos, and etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> (that's for ubuntuonair)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sounds interesting
<mhall119> jono: call?
<jono> mhall119, coming
<jono> just wrapped a call
<jono> mhall119, I am there
<mhall119> so am I...
<mhall119> let me re-join
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<mhall119> dpm: call time
<dpm> mhall119, yep!
<jono> bkerensa, ready?
<jcastro> <-- going dark to go onto a podcast, bbi 2h
<bkerensa> jono: back sorry... See you at 3pm
<jono> bkerensa, np
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> so you know how we file bugs on ubuntu-community when there's workflow/onramp problems
<jcastro> I would like to also use it to track server-level stuff
<jcastro> so like
<jcastro> "intro to maas docs is broken" and whatnot, and have tags for juju, maas, and charms
<jono> jcastro, we don't have a general project
<jcastro> basically I need a place to track meta-work
<jono> we just use the project where the docs are
<jcastro> ok so should I do like ~server-community for stuff like this?
<jcastro> jono: uh oh
<jcastro> new amazon store: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_159950_29879250_pe_stripe/?node=6682399011
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<bkerensa> jcastro: My shaving soap is great :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-22
<jono> bkerensa, around?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> qué tal?
<dpm> hey dholbach, welcome back!
<dpm> bien, bien
<dpm> did you have a nice long weekend?
<dpm> did you manage to destroy any houses like last time?
<dholbach> yes, being out in the nature with nothing around was just beautiful
<dpm> nice :)
<smartboyhw__> Hey dholbach!
<dholbach> I never thought I'd be happy with sitting on the same spot for 2 hours with binoculars watching birds
<dholbach> it was meditation-like
<smartboyhw__> Meh, I missed the community website vUDS session…
<smartboyhw__> dholbach: I don't think I can stay for like 30 minutes…
<dholbach> you'd probably be surprised what nature can do to you :)
<dholbach> dpm, how are you doing?
<smartboyhw__> dholbach: How did the session go?
<smartboyhw__> I saw loads of work items…
<smartboyhw__> (without me:()
<dpm> doing good here, slowly waking up...
<dholbach> smartboyhw__, they went rather well - good discussions, everybody was quite focused - I was happy with the outcomes
<smartboyhw__> Great…
<dholbach> my inbox is a disaster site
<dholbach> pleia2, bkerensa, elfy: did you have a bit of time to review the content on http://91.189.93.108/ already? I'll put some work into it today
<elfy> dholbach: I'm finding time ;) is someone going through this for grammar/spelling etc - or are we doing that as well?
<dholbach> I didn't note down anyone specific for a grammar/spelling check
<dholbach> let's just note down all the problems we find (of whatever nature) and fix them
<elfy> ok
<dholbach> I'm sure people will complain about mistakes and bugs quickly enough once it's online :)
<elfy> really ... :D
<dholbach> :)
<elfy> dholbach: I'm working on the pages that link from the 'top bar' at the moment
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Use Launchpad bugs for that?:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, [dholbach] create launchpad project for the site: TODO
<dholbach> elfy, great
<smartboyhw> dholbach: We should add [dholbach] assign bugs to people who have access (a.k.a dholbach): TODO
<smartboyhw> :P
<dholbach> I don't know - I'd prefer if we would create a team of editors who then get the bug mail and get on with fixing those bugs on their own
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm the best bug manager :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Sure:)
<elfy> dholbach: it would be useful if there was a temp 'somewhere' that we could use to put what we've found, etc or at least what we're looking at
<smartboyhw> Heck, grammar checks, let me run through some.
<elfy> dholbach: like an etherpad perhaps
<smartboyhw> I lik trellp
<smartboyhw> *trello
<dholbach> elfy, http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<dholbach> I'll document it in the blueprint
<smartboyhw> Etherpads are unaccessiable in mobile…
<elfy> ok - that makes sense dholbach
<elfy> thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Grammaar bug #1:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<smartboyhw> Damn
<smartboyhw> "to make it pleasant read" should have a "a" before "pleasant" under Package maintenance in development page:p
<smartboyhw> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> smartboyhw, are you on mobile right now? :)
<elfy> smartboyhw: trying to follow things in this channel will be nigh on impossible ;)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Unfortunately yes.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, all right, will copy over
<smartboyhw> And you won't see me starting Monday till 14th June…
<smartboyhw> :P
<dholbach> gotcha
<smartboyhw> dholbach: How come you can be so careless that you can drop a laptop?!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, if I only knew :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Developer page checked but now I needed a shower:P
<dholbach> excellent, thanks
<elfy> dholbach: this the sort of thing you're after? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690089/
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> can you paste that into the pad?
<elfy> I've followed the top banner links and then followed links within each page - tried to do it in order and logically
<elfy> dholbach: yea will do - just wanted to be sure that's the sort of thing you were after :)
<dholbach> excellent
<elfy> okey doke
<elfy> ok - pad up to date with what I've looked at
<elfy> obviously another pair of eyes is good too lol
<dholbach> great
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, UOW starting in 5 mins?
<jcastro> heya balloons
<jono> dpm hey
<jono> dpm I have FLOSSWeekly which probably won't finish until 9.30am
<jono> can we chat then?
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> dpm oh damn
<jono> I have a call with Daniel at 9.30
<jono> dpm lets chat soon, I am here with Jack, but we can talk
<jono> we can do it before my calls begin
<jono> dpm you free now ?
<dpm> jono, running an Ubuntu Open Week session
<jono> dpm np, ping when done
<dpm> ok
<jcastro> jono: huh weird, did you have juju already installed before you began?
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> jcastro, running juju 0.7 it seems
<jcastro> hmm, you had to have had it installed bfore
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> there's no way you can accidentally be on pyjuju following those instructions
<jcastro> whew
<jcastro> good to know it worked though!
<jono> I installed juju-core
<jono> yeah, it was installing charm-tools that screwed me
<jcastro> yeah but if you had juju installed prior to that
<jono> but I managed to get it working
<jcastro> it'll install core but not switch you
<jono> what will install core?
<jcastro> it installed you just need to switch to it
<jcastro> is the stuff still up and running or did you tear it down?
<jono> jcastro, I tore it down
<jono> hang on
<jono> I need to switch to what?
<jono> Juju go?
<jcastro> the go version
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> sudo update-alternatives --set juju /usr/lib/juju-1.10.0/bin/juju
<jono> ok done
<jono> how do I check the version now?
<jcastro> juju help
<jono> jono@forge:~$ juju version
<jono> 1.10.0-saucy-i386
<jono> juju help doesnt tell you
<jono> although it should do
<jcastro> oh man, he added the version
<jcastro> that's newish
<jono> also, that is not exposed by help
 * jono files bugs
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> also
<jono> so 1.10 is the right version I should use?
<jcastro> `juju --version`
<jono> doesnt work
<jcastro> is supposed to work, I can file that one
<jcastro> yeah, I mean, in unixland, that's supposed to work
<jono> which project do I file gojuju bugs in?
<jcastro> juju-core
<jono> ok
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> was pretty cool getting it working last night
<jono> gonna spend some more time with it today
<jcastro> these are the little bugs I want you to find
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the nice thing is the go version is much faster
<jcastro> so not as much waiting
<jcastro> jono: ok so the config files from pyjuju and goju are not interchangeable
<jcastro> so you need to move .juju/environments.yaml out of the way or remove it
<jcastro> and generate a new one with:
<jcastro> juju generate-config -w
<jcastro> you should then see a nice .juju/environment.yaml with comments and links to documentation and so on
<jcastro> and then you can insert in your region, AWS account, and your secret key.
<jcastro> in the pregenerated AWS section
<jcastro> jono: the bonus here is you get to see the improvements in little things like the comments we put in the config file and stuff
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> vs. the old way which was, here's a blank file, good luck dude!
<jono> cool, thanks jcastro
<jcastro> http://www.evilnick.org/juju/config-aws.html is the ref you want
<jcastro> it is nice though huh, to see a full wordpress come up just like that.
<jono> jcastro, so I am still trying to understand why charm-tools screwed me
<jcastro> me too
<jono> I will file a bug
<jcastro> marcoceppi: awake yet?
<jcastro> we can take this to #juju
<marcoceppi> and kicking
<jono> yup
<jcastro> jono: notbadobama.jpg, you already found 2!
<jcastro> http://www.frogforum.net/attachments/african-bullfrogs/35148d1342497641-rex-photogenic-today-not-bad-obama.jpg
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> well, technically 3 :-)
<jono> dpm free now?
<dpm> jono, sorry, in 15 minutes, on the calendar design call now
<jono> dpm np
<jcastro> heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro - giving a UOW session right now - I'll get back to you
<jcastro> ack
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: thanks for the session, couldn't be here :( (blame teachers!)
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, no worries :)
<elfy> dholbach: I've got as far as the Contribute - Translations and am calling it a day today - all updated on http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<dholbach> thanks so much elfy! you're a hero!
<elfy> lol - you've not seen it yet - or if you have you've not read it all :D
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: wow, you're getting loads of questions
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, thats why he is called the dholbach :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<smartboyhw_> JoseeAntonioR: You DO know that dholbach is a popular international brand?
<JoseeAntonioR> I do, knew it for a couple months
<JoseeAntonioR> hey pleia2, I see ubuntulog is logging #ubuntu-women-project instead of #ubuntu-women, is that known?
<IdleOne> yes, and intentional
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women is not publicly logged and we don't want it to be
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok :)
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women is a safe space for people to be able to speak about things.
<pleia2> dholbach: the site review is on my list for tonight
<dholbach> pleia2, excellent - thanks!
<dholbach> pleia2, if you want, you can just add your notes to http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg and I'll update the site tomorrow!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch in advance
<pleia2> dholbach: oh perfect, will do
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> it's dinner time over here, so see you tomorrow :)
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> jcastro, you have ubuntuonair access?
<jono> mhall119, do you have access to it?
 * jcastro checks
<jcastro> jono: yep I am in, give me your youtube url and which irc channel you want.
<jono> jcastro, well, we normally use the ubuntuonair account to start up the session
<jono> can you give me the user/pass for the acct?
<jcastro> it's openid
<jcastro> it's not an account
<jcastro> I think we just need to put you in the right team
<jcastro> checking
<jcastro> you're in the team
<jcastro> go to /wp-admin
<jcastro> and that should be it
<jono> let me check
<jono> jcastro, well SSO works for the wordpress site, but not for the G+ account
<jcastro> OH!
<jono> nm, I will just use my own G+ account
<jcastro> I see
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> that I might have
<jcastro> hmm, apparently not
<jono> jcastro, now worries
<mhall119> jono: the Google+ onair account?
<mhall119> jono: I have login credentials for the ubuntuonair G+ account, yes
<bkerensa> jono: do you know the link to the UAK BP so I can see what my work items were
<jono> bkerensa, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-uak-first-release
<jcastro> jono: new flash complete!
<jcastro> jono: man, the smooth animation on the clock's second hand
<jono> jcastro, nice :-)
<jcastro> It's mezmerisizng
<jono> yeah
<jcastro> jono: hah man
<jcastro> you know jeremy from linuxquestions
<jcastro> shawn mcance is going to put both us on a panel with a mozilla guy on a panel on openhelp-like things ... like say, forums and stackexchange.
<jcastro> I responded with "we've had this argument like 50 times, your audience will get an awesome discussion, I promise."
<jcastro> lol
<jono> jcastro, nice :)
<philipballew> chilicuil, Welcome!
<chilicuil> philipballew: hi there =)
<philipballew> hope all is well chilicuil !
<chilicuil> philipballew: it's all great, hope you're having a nice time as well =)
<philipballew> chilicuil, I believe I am as well. Just enjoying the afternoon.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-23
<chilicuil> philipballew: it's time for me to head to home, have a nice afternoon =)
<pleia2> my eyeballs are going to fall out if I look at this community site any longer
<pleia2> I'll try to update http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg more tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: launchpad told me to contact you to renew my membership at ~ubuntu-community-contributors
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning dholbach
<pleia2> did much site review tonight!
<pleia2> I'll try to do more tomorrow, kinda ran out of steam
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<pleia2> of course
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: ello I saw you pinged me yesterday morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, yep
<dholbach> bkerensa, so yeah, it'd be good if we all could review http://91.189.93.108/ together and add feedback to http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<bkerensa> dholbach: ok will do that now
<dholbach> thanks!
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: you don't seem to have any work items
<bkerensa> cjohnston: how do I add my work items to status tracker?
<cjohnston> it has to be in an accepted blueprint
<dholbach> wow, you've all been busy - there's loads of feedback on http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<dholbach> that'll keep me busy for a while
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> thanks everyone for helping with the community website
<dholbach> feel free to give more feedback on http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<dholbach> we're slowly getting there :-D
<dholbach> hugs!
<bkerensa> cjohnston: it is... I have work items in quite a few
<cjohnston> bkerensa: then they would show up
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-24
<cjohnston> bkerensa: https://launchpad.net/~bkerensa/+upcomingwork you have no upcoming work
<bkerensa> cjohnston: why
<cjohnston> because you don't have any work items in any accepted blueprints
<pleia2> bkerensa: I think this is the blueprint you want to be editing https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-community-website-revamp
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I see what happened
<cjohnston> ?
<pleia2> and is there a different one for -doc?
<cjohnston> the one lyz mentioned isn't accepted, so your WI in there doesn't show up
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think I just raw added workitems instead of using the editor so just fixing that now
<bkerensa> cjohnston: and the other I just approved so maybe when it syncs or something
<cjohnston> bkerensa: link?
<bkerensa> looks like lots of BP's did not get approved
<pleia2> I think that's normal, I rarely have much on status.u.c because community stuff I work on isn't included
 * pleia2 shrugs
<bkerensa> cjohnston: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-doc-planning
<bkerensa> pleia2: even some foundations BP's though :)
<pleia2> I don't have a boss who is basing my salary on it, so it's ok :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> the docs one will show up
<cjohnston> actually, no. it wont
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> it isn't assigned to a team that is tracked
<bkerensa> cjohnston: why is doc team not tracked
 * bkerensa facepalm
<bkerensa> community-1305-community-website-revamp is now approved
<cjohnston> approved doesnt matter
<cjohnston> There are 6 work items. Status isn't for tracking every thing that is done
<bkerensa> What is it for tracking then?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Y U NO TRACK ALL THE THINGS!?!?!
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> tracking engineering teams and their work
<cjohnston> ubuntu-dev is tracked, kubuntu-dev is tracked, lubuntu-dev is track, edubuntu-dev is tracked
<cjohnston> It doesn't scale to tracking *every* work item for every team
<cjohnston> rewrite it to where it is a better tool and it would be able to do more, but as it is now, it doesn't scale
<cjohnston> django ftw
<bkerensa> pleia2: I get to come steal some California sunshine soon :)
<cjohnston> That's not very environmentally friendly
<bkerensa> cjohnston: :P
<bkerensa> cjohnston: maybe in the winter I'll come poach off of Florida sun :) idk though traveling to Florida would take a long time via train
<cjohnston> three aint nothin good down here but me
<bkerensa> cjohnston: manatees and alligators is cool enough for me :)
<cjohnston> ehh.. ok, I'll give you that
<cjohnston> finally pulling into the neighborhood.. its been a long day :-/
<bkerensa> cjohnston: you drive and IRC? :P
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I was on the road for 6 hours today
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> not fun
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool, what are you coming down for?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Mozilla Summit in Santa Clara, CA
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but I hope to be in SF and Davis when coming down maybe
<nigelb> bkerensa: Hah, we'll get to meet then!
<nigelb> \o/
 * pleia2 sends good luck to the visa office
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> in this case, if I miss the visa, I can always request to go to another one.
<pleia2> another one here!
<nigelb> well, there's one in Toronto and Brussels too!
<pleia2> pfft
<nigelb> The logistics is giving me nightmares when I think about it.
<nigelb> And I worked in event management for a bit.
<pleia2> of?
<nigelb> The summit.
<nigelb> 3 events, at the same time in 3 locations.
<pleia2> oh wow
<nigelb> what could possible go wrong...
<nigelb> *possibly
<pleia2> I didn't realize they were at the same time :)
<nigelb> and since they're spread apart in terms of timezones
<nigelb> there's always something going on somewhere.
<pleia2> santa clara is far away, but I could train it down one evening and make MJ drive me around ;)
<pleia2> (google is near there)
<nigelb> I'll surely visit SF at some point.
<pleia2> yes, do that
<pleia2> we have 2 bridges! both pretty!
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> And trams!
<pleia2> cable cars and street cars :)
<pleia2> and ice cream
<nigelb> what else could I possibly want ;)
<pleia2> actually we have all the foods
<bkerensa> nigelb:  \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah Moz Summit is big I guess... So in contrast UDS tried to sponsor 60 community members plus some Canonical employees
<bkerensa> pleia2: while Moz Summit sponsors 1400 community members and 800 employees
<bkerensa> idk how they can afford it
<nigelb> Are you sure it's only 800?
<bkerensa> nigelb: what the wiki says
<nigelb> I heard it's very close to 1000.
<nigelb> (now)
<bkerensa> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Summit2013
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> yeah I know they have increased all those #'s
<nigelb> See Mossop's recent blog post.
<bkerensa> but thats the wiki figures
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> yeah see I wasnt even on first run or waitlist due to some mozillians directory mishap but I got added last minute
<nigelb> heh
<bkerensa> and I am going by train!
<pleia2> I don't actually know how they make any money to afford anything :) (is it all still search engine revenue?)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah and other secretive stuffs
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> There's now partnership money too, I guess.
<nigelb> Telefonica and such.
<bkerensa> pleia2: someone told me their contract with google is close to 500 million per year and its multi-year so its guaranteed revenue for many years
<pleia2> bkerensa: that's crazy
<bkerensa> yeah the mobile partner money is big too
<bkerensa> Sprint, T-Mobile etc
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah ikr
<bkerensa> pleia2: I actually told them I would prefer they not pay for me to go and they said that was silly
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :>S
<pleia2> well that's good
<pleia2> party at pleia2's house
<bkerensa> I think money should be conserved for the future
<nigelb> \o/
<bkerensa> LOL
<nigelb> you know we will actually turn up, right?
<bkerensa> nigelb: why are we going to Santa Clara anyways? Why not MV or SF?
<nigelb> bkerensa: I'm guessing cheaper venues.
<pleia2> nigelb: yes, bring presents (my birthday is the week before)
<bkerensa> ah
<nigelb> and accomodation
<nigelb> accomodation will be the biggie
<bkerensa> yeah
<nigelb> pleia2: of course!
<pleia2> yeah SF is crazy expensive
<pleia2> not sure where MV would have space, San Jose would be another option
<pleia2> I guess their office in MV? Not sure how big it is, the SF one is small
<pleia2> (I hear, haven't been)
<nigelb> MV should be the biggest of them all.
<nigelb> London is small-ish.
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah its small its only a floor or two rented out from a building plus roof access
<bkerensa> pleia2: they are doing the same here in PDX when they open its going to be like one floor
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I suspect they only got it to make happy the talent who lived in SF and wouldn't move to the valley
<bkerensa> pleia2: but the cool thing is community members get workstations :D
<bkerensa> its company/foundation policy
<pleia2> cool
<nigelb> yeah, I worked out of London office for a day.
<nigelb> It's really really cool.
<bkerensa> nigelb: how was it?
<nigelb> Too much orange for my eyes though :P
 * pleia2 still uses chrome
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> ;)
<nigelb> bkerensa: It's glorious!
<bkerensa> nigelb: nice snack area?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> glorangeious!
<nigelb> Yup
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> I was there during a work week
 * bkerensa cannot wait to go work from the new PDX office
<nigelb> A few people I knew too. So I got to grab beers with him.
<bkerensa> I will be there at least one day a week
<nigelb> punch bkero for me ;)
<bkerensa> nigelb: I will
<bkerensa> nigelb: our nicks fail
<nigelb> haha
<pleia2> I bet
<bkerensa> nigelb: we get tab completed on irc and and I am now getting e-mail for him
<bkerensa> lol
<nigelb> you have *four* common chars.
<nigelb> It's really hard not to fail ;)
<bkerensa> nigelb: you know where getting LDAP and E-mail access to right?
<bkerensa> at least thats my understanding
<bkerensa> were supposed to have Intranet/LDAP/E-mail here in a few months
<nigelb> I didn't know that.
<nigelb> That's pretty cool.
<bkerensa> nigelb: then I guess the only differing factor is a paycheck huh :P
 * pleia2 detatch for a bit
<bkerensa> pleia2: detach strong!
<nigelb> yeah!
<bkerensa> nigelb: I hope when the new office opens they will put something that fancies my interest up
<bkerensa> nigelb: how far away from atul jha do you live?
<nigelb> bkerensa: about 6 hours i guess.
<nigelb> (by road)
<bkerensa> nigelb: Atul wants to move to the U.S.
<bkerensa> nigelb: I told him I will trade if I can get a U.S. salary in India ;p
<nigelb> Haha.
<nigelb> bkerensa: you do not want to trade to live in the city he lives in. fyi ;)
 * bkerensa detach for dinners
 * nigelb gets back to work
<philipballew> greetings
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> indeed it is dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey elfy
<elfy> how's the review going - I've not had time the last day to look properly
<dholbach> good - some folks other than you contributed as well and I'm (slowly) going through items on the list :)
<dholbach> if you check it out, there's a lot in strike-through already
<philipballew> Hola dpm dholbach
<dpm> hey philipballew
<dholbach> philipballew, dpm: hola muchachos
<dpm> morning all
<philipballew> hope all is well on the other side of the world.
<elfy> dholbach: excellent
<elfy> dholbach: the etherpad looks really good - I like the struckthrough things - I should have some time tomorrow to have another look
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> cool
<philipballew> it always seems this channel heats up at night for me.
<philipballew> well, I say night, but I am more awake at night then any other time.
<daker> morning :)
<daker> dholbach: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/23/watchtower-of-morocco-video-dalessandri_n_3322458.html
<dholbach> daker, that's beautiful - it brings back many memories
<daker> :)
<dholbach> balloons, so on http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg you said it'd be good to condense the quality page - do you think you could help with that? ;-)
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696750/ has the markdown source
<dholbach> it's eerily quiet in here - you could think it's a Friday
<jcastro> mhall119: I've installed the terminal
<jcastro> how do I run it? It's not on the phone installed section
<mhall119> jcastro: search for it
<jcastro> search works?
<jcastro> I don't know how to search!
<mhall119> in the Apps lens, tap the "Search" in the top-left panel
<jcastro> OH!
<jcastro> it only works on the app lens I see
<jcastro> strange
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro, dpm, balloons: team call?
<dpm> ok!
<mhall119> yup
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> does someone have the link handy?
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/54f4d48ce040200ddc2fdcb8f9d5da535f00bfb9?authuser=1 jcastro
<dholbach> all right my friends - weekend time!
<dholbach> see you!
<bkerensa> nigelb: http://turntable.fm/mozilla
<bkerensa> mhall119: ;)
<bkerensa> bobcat
<bkerensa> pfft
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-26
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, can you please renew my membership on ~ubuntu-community-contributors?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: want me to send some alfajores with philipballew next year?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: is he coming to peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yeah, summer 2014
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-19
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: I saw an event change in my inbox, what was it?
<jose> I can't seem to track it
<mhall119> jose: for the UE Live!?
<jose> yeah
<mhall119> not that I made...
<jose> oh well
<jose> maybe it was an update for an unchanged event
<jose> happens sometimes
<mhall119> maybe, we don't have it this week anyway, since we're on alternating weeks now
<mhall119> jose: you should ask jono if he's doing his Q&A though, since we're at a sprint
<jose> mhall119: oh, I know, he cancelled it in our call last week :)
<jose> thanks for the heads up, though :)
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> problem
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-20
<popey> jono: http://www.crashonline.org.uk/36/kwah.htm
<popey> jono_: can you move the glass in front of your laptop, it's annoying me
<popey> glad you're leaving
<jono_> :-)
<popey> ☻
<jcastro> jono, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=XJaBdtzofNc&app=desktop
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-21
<popey> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/u/0/115054251212417394181/posts/hTwxe12GBUi
<mhall119> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/malta/pictures.html enjoy
<nigelb> mhall119: hehe
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-22
<popey> dholbach: hello
<popey> dholbach: could you please find a slot to reschedule the core apps deep dive?
<dholbach> popey, no
<popey> oh
<popey> that's disappointing
<dholbach> popey, msm can do that
<popey> oh i see
<dholbach> popey, I don't have scheduling powers
<popey> you can disconnect from irc now if you like
<dholbach> thanks popey
<dpm> mhall119, around for the Components Store discussion at 2B?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-25
<jose> pleia2: afaik a webapp is quite simple to do (as long as the page is mobile-friendly)
<pleia2> jose: it already exists: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/ we're working to improve it because the interface is confusing
<jose> oh, got confused with the meaning of 'webapp'
<pleia2> I doubt it's mobile friendly, and I wasn't referring to a mobile app anyway :)
<jose> yeah :)
<jose> it'll help when doing hackathons around here
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it's a great project, but 1) no one knows it exists 2) once they find it, it's hard to use so they give up
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-18
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, how are things?
<silverlion> O/ everybody
<MooDoo> howdy
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, balloons, popey: standup?
<elfy> shouldn't Simon say that ...
 * popey looks around
<elfy> no Simon :(
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-19
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<inetpro> hi everyone
<MooDoo> hello all
<popey> gah, ubuntu subreddit under spam attack again
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<balloons> hello world!
<MooDoo> hello balloons
<balloons> mhall119, so I was wanting to make some cosmetic changes to https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ while veebers and I are in the same place. I've got some layouts changes to ask you to make, and I wanted to get the details on the css changes you need and implement them (so the boxes show up properly)
<mhall119> balloons: CSS is in sphinx.css, if you can provide me an MP today I'll get it in the next deployment
<mhall119> but I'll need you to make the CSS changes
<balloons> mhall119, sure, how can I check to ensure things show properly?
<mhall119> balloons: run it locally
<balloons> just apply the css against a local copy?
<balloons> ahh, so you aren't transforming anything then
<mhall119> balloons: run the devportal locally, run the import script to get the autopilot docs imported
<mhall119> I'm transforming them some, but not much, mostly removing header/footer and rewriting links
<balloons> ok, I'll give it a whirl. For the layout changes, I assume I can simply add those to the mp also yes?
<mhall119> will the layout changes be in CSS?
<balloons> I'm talking about changing the ordering of the groups listed on the page. IE, move the tutorials section up, porting section down, etc
<balloons> I don't know how you define the layout of https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/
<mhall119> balloons: ah, sorry, nothing to do there, it's ordered based on size of child content
<balloons> mhall119, really? So it's completely generated?
<balloons> wild if so
<mhall119> balloons: yup
<mhall119> balloons: if you wanted to make an MP where we can give order info to the sections, I'd gladly accept it, but that will be quite a bit more work
<mhall119> is dpm still at the phonegap event today?
<balloons> mhall119, yes
<balloons> I believe it's actually happening today.. that is the presentation
<balloons> others will correct and shame me if I'm wrong :p
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I guess this week it my turn for the Q&A, who's co-hosting?
<mhall119> and do we have any planned guests?
<popey> If at all possible I'd love to skip today as I have an ill child at home. But if nobody else is available, I'll certainly do it.
<mhall119> dholbach: balloons davidcalle any of you want to do the Q&A with me?
<dholbach> mhall119, I already told my brother and sister I'd meet up for dinner with them :-/
<balloons> ohh, I could go to my room I guess. I was going to say it would be difficult to find a quiet place
<davidcalle> mhall119, I can't (the people in my "office" thing), sorry
<mhall119> balloons: are you at a sprint this week?
<balloons> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> balloons: oh, hey, want to grab someone from there to talk about QA on the Q&A?
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> mhall119, sorry can't get someone. I've got two people instead
<balloons> we can only swing 30 mins or so, but it should work
<balloons> mhall119, would you mind setting everything up?
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> balloons: yay! yes I'll get it all set up
<dholbach> standup time
<dholbach> $ echo $(shuf -e balloons davidcalle dholbach mhall119)
<dholbach> dholbach davidcalle mhall119 balloons
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> (I left dpm out because I guess he's going to be busy anyway...)
<dholbach> DONE:
<dholbach>  - help-app: asked for feedback on Daniel McGuire finished first mockups
<dholbach>    need to write a blog post about this still
<dholbach>  - snappy: discuss with davidcalle how to turn snappy blog entries into
<dholbach>    good articles
<dholbach>  - (misc) CC business
<dholbach> STARTED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: pad.lv/1433210 (reenable .link-cta-ubuntu)
<dholbach>  - snappy: import blog entries into Google doc entries and turn
<dholbach>    into tutorials
<dholbach> NEXT:
<dholbach>  - china: more China dev plans discussions
<dholbach> BLOCKED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: part 1 of 1446493 (set up site for content negotiation)
<dholbach>    (with IS, RT#79340 - dpm to prod(?))
<dholbach> (oh and short week this week because of pentecost)
<mhall119> DONE: updated devportal code to import 15.04 API docs, fixed the the bug that kept logging us out while editing
<dholbach> oops, it looks like I removed popey above as well O:-/
<mhall119> INPROGRESS: created new deployment for devportal, sent to webops to get that going
<mhall119> NEXT: recruiting more speakers for UbuCon@SELF, preparing a schedule for that
<mhall119> BLOCKED: nothing
<popey> FINE!
<balloons> lol
<popey> DONE: Review numerous core apps contributions
<mhall119> that means popey gets out of it this week, right?
<popey> INPROGRESS: Still many contributions left to test and review
<mhall119> we need a "Get out of standup free" card
<dholbach> mhall119, not sure I'm the authority you're looking for :)
<popey> BLOCKED: Jenkins is running slowly, so some are not landing at all.
<popey> EOF
<dholbach> popey, can anyone help with the reviews?
<popey> sure, anyone can help if they feel inclined.
<popey> however the blocked ones are most irritating
<dholbach> right :/
<dholbach> i was just wondering if a call for help with the reviews could help
<balloons> DONE: talk with popescu about UOS videos, html5 tutorial updates DOING: getting reviews for autopilot plugin, qml template updates, html5 tutorial NEXT: fix css for autopilot doc imports BLOCKED: new documentation imports for scopes and unity8 (helpers)
<popey> Have called for specific help here and there
<dholbach> ok
<popey> Some of them need my input though
<dholbach> balloons, do you know when the new html5 template is going to land? O:-)
<davidcalle> Since you have all skipped my turn...
<davidcalle> ...I had time to write my list, thanks :p
<davidcalle> DONE:
<davidcalle> - Coordinate with Design, API and SDK for scopes updated templates, updated tutorials and design guide imminent releases (all is in sync \o/)
<davidcalle> - Snappy articles discussion with Daniel
<davidcalle> DOING:
<davidcalle> - Updating scopes tutorials
<davidcalle> NEXT:
<davidcalle> - Resuming work on 3rd party libs in clicks
<davidcalle> - Resuming work on i18n general article
<davidcalle> BLOCKED:
<davidcalle> - New scopes tutorials
<balloons> dholbach, I thought surely it had.. A bit weird when I went back and saw it wasn't. I planned to ask the sdk guys today about it..
<dholbach> ok cool - maybe it landed in wily and wasn't backported yet or something(?)
<mhall119> balloons: who are you blocked on for the doc imports?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I might have a few things ready in terms of snappy docs tomorrow - they will surely need a few more reviews... maybe let's just chat tomorrow morning
<balloons> mhall119, the docs developers themselves. I found out the unity8 ones won't happen at all this round.
<mhall119> ok, so long as it's not me :)
<balloons> mhall119, nope not you :-)
<balloons> I try to leave comments on the cards as to the status
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, articles or other things?
<balloons> not sure if others do the same,  but I find it helpful to leave a comment occassionally when things run long
<davidcalle> s/articles/blog posts
<balloons> dholbach, it is released, hah! you need the ppa for vivid, that's the issue: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dholbach> oh... in that case I have it all here - I'll try it out
<dholbach> davidcalle, the snappy tutorials articles we were going to look at
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :)
<mhall119> popey: have we emailed everybody for the podcast a link to the google doc for them to add their updates?
<popey> mhall119: no, that's wednesday
<popey> but can mail it earlier
<mhall119> popey: let's do that today, since it's the first time we'll probably need to do extra prodding
<popey> ok
<mhall119> popey: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1T88PYwevUeRUh-p-6AjYa-_5tbM7JDkWwEO6CDqNVhc/edit is the doc you're sending?
<popey> no!
<popey> we never said we'd send a doc.
<mhall119> do you have a different one?
<popey> we agreed to send a form
<popey> (which was explained in my mail you recevied)
<mhall119> oh right, a form
 * mhall119 gets too much mail to keep track
<popey> -_-
 * popey sends mhall119 another
<mhall119> can you link me to the spreadsheet of form submissions?
<popey> i already did, it's in the trello card.
<popey> sent
<balloons> mhall119, we may be late, just be prepared if so :-)
<mhall119> balloons: ack
<mhall119> balloons: is the Q&A at 1600 UTC or 1700 UTC?
<balloons> I've said 1600 UTC..
<mhall119> ok, the last one on ubuntuonair.com was 1700
<balloons> it would be helpful to actually be later heh
<balloons> is it always 1700?
<balloons> if so, I'll have to update my spamming
<dholbach> now it's dinner time over here - see you guys tomorrow - I'll check mails later on again
<mhall119> balloons: 1700 works for me, let's do that
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<balloons> mhall119, awesome. So confirmed we'll have to leave at 17:30
<mhall119> balloons: sounds good, we'll get through all of your stuff first
<elfy> better choose which question order then ...
<czajkowski> anyone else seeing please stand by?
<czajkowski> UOA ?
<czajkowski> ah there we go
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-20
<elfy> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy! :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> balloons, do you know why the q&a was moved later?
<dholbach> that's the second meeting I'm going to have which is until 20:00 my time
<davidcalle> Good morning!
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<elfy> morning peeps
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<elfy> hi dpm
<dpm> hey elfy
<popey> morning morning
 * popey relocates
<dholbach> dpm,  are you back home again? how was the conference?
<dpm> dholbach, I am. I got back yesterday evening. It was good, but it wasn't our usual open source crowd. Nothing exploded during the workshop, and they seemed to be interested in Ubuntu + Cordova
<dholbach> nice :-)
<dholbach> good work!
<dpm> I'm going to do a hangout on air with the workshop now that I've got the presentation, probably some time next week
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> may we could invite dbarth's team to it as well?
<dpm> yeah, good idea
<silverlion> good morning everybody
<davidcalle> dholbach mhall119 balloons dpm popey, I have a condo board meeting today at 3pm, will do my best to be on time to the team meeting, but it's a possibility that I miss it completely (it's not a "friendly" meeting)
<dpm> ok, good luck davidcalle
<dholbach> *crossing fingers*
<davidcalle> Thanks guys. Btw, I've talked some more to paty and steph from Design and they'll wait for our ack to release their new guide.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> chocolate croissants ftw!
<dholbach> don't let davidcalle catch you saying that :)
<davidcalle> It's either pain au chocolat or croissant, you can't have both, pick a side, sacrebleu!
<dholbach> crêpe suzette!
<czajkowski> davidcalle: fine no co working here for you then
<czajkowski> :p
<davidcalle> czajkowski, but I'm hungry now! :D
<czajkowski> davidcalle: https://twitter.com/Czajkowski/status/600961082094661632
<czajkowski> nyom nyom!
<davidcalle> This is just mean
<czajkowski> wait till you see what we have for lunch!
 * davidcalle goes to the boulangerie, brb
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> listad
 * czajkowski wonders did davidcalle get lost 
<dholbach> czajkowski, he had a non-work meeting he had to go to
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> thought he got lost inside a boulangerie :)
<popey> \o/ team meeting
<popey> TEAM TEAM TEAM TEAM TEAM!
<czajkowski> HELLO!!!
<popey> Ou est la?
<mhall119> popey is far too happy this morning
 * mhall119 blames czajkowski 
<popey> full of tea/coffee
<popey> wise
<czajkowski> and nyommy lunch
<czajkowski> and pain au chocolates!
<mhall119> pain in the chocolates?
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119, popey, dpm: standup notes time? :)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> shall I go first?
<dpm> go for it
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> DONE:
<dholbach>  - help-app: blogged/asked for more feedback on Daniel McGuire's  mockups
<dholbach>  - snappy: worked on node.js/python packaging tutorials, fixed a few bugs
<dholbach>    together with Oliver along the way
<dholbach>  - snappy: another community planning call (short summary: tutorial docs
<dholbach>    for snappifying first, work with external communities to find out
<dholbach>    about use-cases, improve tools, run online training events)
<dholbach>  - (misc) CC business
<dholbach> STARTED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: pad.lv/1433210 (reenable .link-cta-ubuntu, needs more work
<dholbach>    on tests)
<dholbach> BLOCKED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: part 1 of 1446493 (set up site for content negotiation)
<dholbach>    (with IS, RT#79340 - dpm to prod(?))
<dpm> thanks dholbach, sorry I've not managed to talk to IS yet
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> that's why I'm keeping that line in the standup notes :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> any questions for Daniel?
<dpm> mhall119, do you want to go next?
<dpm> I'll go next, then
<dpm> DONE:
<dpm> - Cordova worskhop at Phonegap Day
<dpm> - Today has been mostly catching up and admin
<dpm> DOING:
<dpm> - Cordova worskhop follow up with dbarth. Summary: we need to improve our cordova story
<dpm> I'm not blocked on anything atm
<mhall119> DONE:
<mhall119> deployed update to devportal to include 15.04 API docs
<mhall119> INPROGRESS:
<mhall119> finishing recruiting and organization for UbuCon@SELF
<mhall119> including getting our booth supplies in order with msm
<mhall119> NEXT:
<mhall119> Finish UbuCon@SELF schedule
<mhall119> write donations funding reports that are now quite late
<mhall119> Make sure I am ready to record the first UE update podcast with popey
<mhall119> BLOCKED:
<mhall119> nothing
<dpm> yay
<dpm> mhall119, when's the first UE update podcast planned?
<mhall119> dpm: recording on Friday, publishing on Monday (right popey?)
<popey> s/monday/friday if we can
<popey> want to get it out the door asap
<popey> not lingering around
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit"
<dholbach> (removed old stuff from the topic - sorry for the noise)
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> if there are no questions for mhall119, popey, do you want to go next?
<popey> DONE: Mail sent inviting content for podcast.
<popey> Unblocked broken jenkins jobs after ~6.5h.
<popey> Reviewed & tested calendar & docviewer branches
<popey> & spent far too long testing on desktop and device with autopilot.
<popey> Uploaded new Telegram to store
<popey> Prototyped simple HTML5 game & uploaded to store
<popey> NEXT: Upload updated Calendar & Docviewer to store
<popey> BLOCKED: (not blocked but wasted time on) Many broken / flaky autopilot tests leading to inconsistent results.
<mhall119> popey: no way, don't crash me is HTML5?
<popey> ya
<mhall119> dude, I had no idea, I assumed it was QML
<dholbach> oooh, new telegram
<popey> (I didn't write it)
<popey> it was a test.
<dpm> popey, do the Telegram devs have permissions to do uploads?
<popey> no
<dpm> popey, are we using the same coreapps credentials I guess, and if so, could you give them to them to offload that from your plate?
<popey> could do. it was a 5 minute job though
<popey> did it while you were discussing mhall119's tasks :)
<mhall119> dpm: we just need to keep poking beuno about teams in myapps
<popey> that too
<dpm> popey, I know, but it's the sum of things. I'd recommend to give them the credentials so that it's their job to do the uploads
<dpm> mhall119, true. I think it's probably low on their priority list, though
<popey> okay. I'll give it to them
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> dpm: ack, hence the need for poking :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> thanks popey
<dpm> balloons, are you around or busy at the QA sprint?
<dholbach> I think he was looking for internet somewhere as the internet in the hotel was exploding
<dpm> ok, in this case we can wrap it up here and wish a nice holiday to dholbach
<dholbach> big hugs everyone!
<popey> Happy holidays hippie!
<dholbach> see you next week on Tuesday :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm> now it's our chance to assign him work items while he's away ;)
<popey> Muhahahahaha
<dholbach> right right
<dholbach> whatever
<dholbach> bye! :)
<popey> o/
<dholbach> hugs!
 * popey heads home
<jose> dpm: hey, tienes tiempo para un Hangout?
<dpm> jose, claro
<dpm> jose, karni
<dpm> #ubuntu-telegram
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-21
<MooDoo> hello all
<elfy> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<davidcalle> Good morning
<popey> morning
<elfy> hi popey
 * popey relocates to the office
<czajkowski> popey: how dholbach of you :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<elfy> morning czajkowski
 * davidcalle waves at dpm, popey, mhall119, balloons.
<davidcalle> Meeting here?
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, sorry, mhall119 and I were wrapping up a call
<dpm> davidcalle, do you want to go first?
<davidcalle> echo $(shuf -e balloons davidcalle popey mhall119 dpm)
<davidcalle> davidcalle dpm popey mhall119 balloons
<dpm> :)
<popey> unlucky :)
 * davidcalle runs it again!
<davidcalle> DONE: Scopes tutorials update (drafts ready to publish in duc). Tested them against the silo-ed qt-creator update
<davidcalle> DOING: Last remaining tutorial update (xml)
<davidcalle> NEXT: Resume work on previously blocked ones
<davidcalle> BLOCKED: Nope
<davidcalle> .
<dpm> nice, and thanks for digging up the info about scope/app sharing data
<dpm> any questions for davidcalle?
<dpm> ok, popey, do you want to go next?
<popey> DONE: Core Apps meetings, design meetings, core app icon updates (yay)
<popey> DOING: Prepping store uploads
<popey> NEXT: More store uploads
<popey> BLOCKED: None
<popey> the new icons look nice
<dpm> popey, which uploads are on the pipeline?
<dpm> I assume this means uploads for all apps
<popey> yeahy
<popey> sorry, was grabbed from desk
<dpm> np, mhall119, ready to go next?
<popey> yes, basically all of them that have new icons, those which aren't default on bq device.
<popey> (that way i avoid QA)
<davidcalle> popey, they look great indeed, I tried to apply them manually on my phone and got bored, I'll wait for updates :)
<popey> we've started getting preliminary desktop designs for apps too
<popey> (dekko & calendar)
<dpm> oh NICE!
<dpm> Seems mhall119 is not around, I'll go next
<dpm> DONE:
<dpm> • Post-UOS sync with willcooke regarding the convergence desktop plans
<dpm> DOING:
<dpm> • Working with mhall119 on the community team's convergence strategy
<dpm> BLOCKED
<dpm> • Tried to bump  RT 79340, failed miserably at it
<dpm> balloons, around or sprinting?
<balloons> DONE: HTML5 guides complete! DOING: still waiting for review on qml testing updates, working on scopes functional testing tutorial, improving autopilot runner documentation, exploring automating developer workflows  BLOCKED: Documentation imports for scopes harness, unity8 helpers; waiting for devs
<balloons> how about both?
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> balloons, looking forward to seeing the html5 guides, do you have a link?
<balloons> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/writing-html5-functional-tests/
<balloons> comments / feedback welcome
<dpm> balloons, nice to see we've got an established best practice with the AP/Selenium combo
<dpm> mhall119, when you're around, if you can post your updates, that'd be great, in the meantime, let's wrap up the standup for today. Good work everyone
<balloons> dpm, yea they work pretty well together and the setup isn't quite as scary as it looks
<balloons> dpm, I'm hoping we can make the help app a good example of a functional test suite using these best practices. We don't have a good example app for HTML5.. yet ..
<dpm> balloons, that'd definitely be a good example app
<mhall119> I started writing the new donations reports, found that I'm missing some numbers and just had a chat with msm to get them
<mhall119> I have enough to publish Q2 2014, so I'll continue working on that
<popey> seen the latest update on that thread, focus being 2012?
<mhall119> Q3 and Q4 numbers should be available to me in the next day or two
<mhall119> working on finalizing the UbuCon schedule, stillhave open slots, I may just give a second presentation on app/scope development
<mhall119> also finalizing all the merchandise and stuff for UbuCon coming from Canonical
<mhall119> and I need to sync with pmcgowan about an ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1 framework so I can start getting those API docs ready to publish
<mhall119> that's all fromme
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> oh, fleshing out action items for dpm too
<dpm> ;)
<dpm> balloons, do you think you could create a short blog post on d.u.c to point to the new guide? davidcalle can give some advice on how he publishes his everytime there is a new tutorial: it's just a matter of adding an article with an intro paragraph and a read more... link to make folks aware there is a new guide
<balloons> dpm, sure I'll have a look and ping davidcalle
<balloons> mhall119, if we have docs in rst, can we easily import them into d.u.c? how about markdown>
<mhall119> balloons: we would need to write an import script for them
<mhall119> balloons: we already have an importer for sphinx, if you can use that again
<balloons> mhall119, what other importers exist?
<mhall119> balloons: doxygen, qdoc, sphinx and yuidoc
<mhall119> there's a cordova one too, but it's for an older version and doesn't work on their new docs
<mhall119> which aren't on the devportal now anywya
<dpm> @all, so Amrisha from the marketing team is asking me if we know of any celebrities who are using Ubuntu
<meetingology> dpm: Error: "all," is not a valid command.
<dpm> nice, thanks meetingology ;)
<dpm> I'm tempted to say I only know of Lady Gaga and popey ;)
<popey> define "celebrities"?
<mhall119> didn't Stephen Fry use it?
<popey> no
<popey> he's a mac user mostly
<mhall119> also, we have pictures of Will.I.Am with one of our ubuntu phones
<popey> https://twitter.com/dangillmor and https://twitter.com/doctorow have in the past, dunno if cory still does, but dan does
<Pici> esr once came to #ubuntu to ask a question, dunno if he still uses it though.
<dpm> yeah, these are the two ones I mentioned too :)
<balloons> ty mhall119
<davidcalle> dpm, Wil Wheaton, but not sure if he is still using it
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, good point
<dpm> thanks everyone
<mhall119> how about The Nerdist, what's his name
<mhall119> he fits some definition of "celebrity" I think
<mhall119> or the folks at NASA, those are people who really should be celebrities
<jcastro> Gilfoyle on Silicon Valley. :)
<balloons> mhall119, if we are hand generating the documentation, how can we make it consumable for publishing on d.u.c? Is there not a simple way to import? What if we converted it to json?
<balloons> there's concern about introducing a tool for api documentation when the docs I'm looking at adding are really just man pages
<mhall119> balloons: if you want it automatically imported, it needs to be in a package in the archives, with a script that is run on the server that will transform and save them to the db
<jcastro> popey: hey so, the normal music app will work when the phone is locked right? So if I get the MX4 with more memory, I can kind of mitigate not having spotify.
<czajkowski> jcastro: he's over in -nmeeting at the check in with the CC
<jcastro> ohse
<popey> jcastro: yes
<popey> you will also get spotify soon
<popey> there's an app that can make other apps run forever, not get reaped by app lifecycle
<popey> which is _awesome_
<jcastro> ! yessir, that's what I really want
<czajkowski> whoooop
<czajkowski> popey: will it work on my bq ?
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> popey: pain au chocolate for you :D
<jcastro> popey: you've encouraged me to bug you every day for tidbits, mwahah.
<popey> \o/
<popey> jcastro: maybe I'll finally make this happen http://tipcast.org/
<popey> "daily tips for jcastro"
<jcastro> indeed
 * popey heads home
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> mhall119: you can share that doc with the rest of your team
<czajkowski> if I get bored tomorrow I'll add this weeks to it to help :)O
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: no travel for me in the near future
<mhall119> well, except for SELF, that's already booked
<czajkowski> BOSTON next week for me
<czajkowski> cannot wait I love boston
 * mhall119 would still like to know how to use couch with an Ubuntu SDK app
<czajkowski> then over to SF where I'll be in moiuntain view for a chunk of time and out in Santa Clara at the Levi's stadium
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'm thinking couchbase lite may
<czajkowski> lemmie find the docs
<czajkowski> on the developer portal http://developer.couchbase.com/mobile/
<czajkowski> see CB Lite
<czajkowski> <---- Dinner
<czajkowski> before next set of meetings
<philipballew> mhall119, pm?
<mhall119> philipballew: anytime
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-22
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<dpm> morning silverlion
<dpm> good morning all
<silverlion> dpm: good morning (for me it is)
<elfy> morning peeps
<dpm> hey
 * silverlion signed a new job-contract yesterday :D
<elfy> yay -congrats silverlion :)
<davidcalle> Morning all
<silverlion> elfy: thanks. yep. I'm going back to school ^^
<dpm> hi davidcalle
<silverlion> it's a complete job training over 3 years to became an IT Specialist
<dpm> oh, nice silverlion, congrats!
<silverlion> dpm: thank#
<silverlion> that get's me out of that call centre I'm currently employed
<popey> morning :)
<silverlion> good morning bkerensa
<nigelb> 36
<silverlion> 42
<bkerensa> Why good morning silverlion
<nigelb> heh
<silverlion> bkerensa: just a greeting ... or would you prefer good $daytime?
<popey> \o/ Friday
<bkerensa> silverlion: I was not questioning just returning the greeting
<bkerensa> popey: do you ever stop working though?
<silverlion> bkerensa: sorry english is not my mothers tongue
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> hmm I try to
<popey> Been switching off the PC at the weekend a bit more, recently
<czajkowski> it is harder to turn off the network at the weekends with social media
<czajkowski> news and games and mail to friends
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> so you're always connectected
<popey> and I have irc gated to my tablet, so I see irc pings over the weekend too
<czajkowski> see my blog post :) biggest struggled for me
<czajkowski> popey: looon
<popey> but I feel bad, especially when there's community contributors working on their weekend
<popey> what am I supposed to do? ignore them?
<popey> They're willing to work in their spare time on code / docs etc.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I know
<bkerensa> czajkowski: see you in july
<czajkowski> bkerensa: for sure
<czajkowski> nice to get to Portland finally
<bkerensa> czajkowski: will you be doing OSCON too?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I'm hoping so, currently reviewing their docs atm in fact
<czajkowski> right now our focus is connect our flag ship event the week after next
<czajkowski> and I've 3 events happening in the US over the next 6 weeks so a little bit manic :)
<czajkowski> Boston next week :D  very happy about this!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: will u see paultag in Boston?
<czajkowski> ohhhhhhhhhh I shall have to ping him!
<czajkowski> I've never met Paultad :(
<elfy> say hi from me :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: believe it or not paultag and Benjamin mako hillnwere both in portland last summer for debconf.... Which I coorganized and I didn't even get to say hi
<bkerensa> :(
<czajkowski> :/
<mhall119> czajkowski: you've never met paultag?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> never in person given we also worked on the LC
<mhall119> czajkowski: will you be close enough to see Pendulum while you're there?
<czajkowski> hmm not sure maybe on the saturday
<czajkowski> fly silly o'clock sunday morning out to SF
<czajkowski> nobody seems to like letting me sleep :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're missing from over there--------->
<dpm> balloons, mhall119, davidcalle, popey, stand up time?
<davidcalle> o/
<balloons> o/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> Also, I think I'll move the sprint review to Monday, as mhall119 and I have got a call to attend in 30 mins
<dpm> balloons, do you want to go first?
<dpm> obviously not :)
<dpm> davidcalle, are you up for it?
<davidcalle> Sure
<dpm> cool
<davidcalle> DONE: Scopes templates transition (plugin not in PPA yet, new docs still unpublished)
<davidcalle> DOING: Platform start page
<davidcalle> NEXT: Resuming work on online accounts + scopes
<davidcalle> BLOCKED: Nothing
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
<dpm> mhall119, do you want to go next?
<balloons> DOING: Reviews reviews reviews! Trying to get the autopilot plugin and the testing template updates landed. Started work on functional testing for scopes document, the final guide. NEXT: doing sprint review, adding new tasks to board, exploring developer workflows with the SDK. BLOCKED: documentation imports for scopes helper and unity8 remain blocked
<balloons> I'm not mhall119, but I can still go
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> for myself:
<dpm> DONE:
<dpm> • Review actioning pending donation requests with msm
<dpm> • More donations research to get some data for the CC
<dpm> • Sync up with jose on UbuConLA
<mhall119> sorry, wasn't paying attention to IRC
<dpm> DOING:
<dpm> • Planning a possible community sprint
<dpm> NEXT:
<dpm> • Review convergence community plans with willcooke
<dpm> BLOCKED: nothing
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, go for it
<mhall119> DONE:
<mhall119> * Finished Q3 and Q4 donations funding reports and published them
<mhall119> * Nailed down some more UbuCon sessions, almost have a full schedule now
<dpm> \o/
<mhall119> * Finished organizing merchandise and booth supplies for SELF
<mhall119> INPROGRESS:
<mhall119> * Finishing UbuCon schedule
<mhall119> * Community Council stuff
<mhall119> * Fleshing out action items for dpm
<mhall119> BLOCKED:
<mhall119> * Nothing
<mhall119> dpm: Monday is a US holiday, best move the sprint review to Tuesday
<dpm> ah, good point
<popey> (monday is uk holiday too)
<popey> (and I am on vacation on Tuesday)
<dpm> same here
 * mhall119 hopes everyone but continental Europe has the day off
<mhall119> darnit
<davidcalle> Holday in France too
<dpm> bunch of slackers
<popey> IPO Party weekend! *\o/*
<mhall119> heh
<dpm> mhall119, are you planning to publish the donation reports on the Fridge too?
<mhall119> I can't wait to cash in my 0% share and get rich
<mhall119> dpm: yes, that should have been in NEXT:, I'll write my standard blog post and have it put on the fridge
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> popey, next?
<popey> ya
<popey> DONE: Core apps meetings.
<popey> Finally landed some calendar fixes thanks to help from balloons.
<popey> Inbetween waiting for autopilot runs and jenkins, I worked on better understanding binary and html5 app packaging.
<popey> Worked with community developers to help test bundled binary apps in clicks
<popey> Found a couple of html5 bugs so that's helpful
<popey> DOING: More calendar AP fixes and landings
<popey> NEXT: Podcast recording and release
<popey> BLOCKED(ish): Jenkins being slow. Will initiate investigation next week, but probably need to upgrade jenkins VMs to newer release (vivid) to speed things up.
<popey> the merges are taking a frustratingly long time, partly because of the jenkins failures earlier in the week, partly AP failures, partly timeouts in jekins and partly my lack of AP understanding
<popey> thats getting better though thanks to balloons
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-23
<silverlion> aloha
<toddy> aloha silverlion
<silverlion> hey toddy how is ubuntu germany doing?
<toddy> silverlion: we have a meeting from ubuntuusers in Essen in the linuxhotel :)
<silverlion> too bad that I'll have to be in office later
<elfy> morning
<elfy> read that without glasses on - wondered why ubuntu germany was meeting in Essex ...
<silverlion> elfy: always wanted to visit essex though
<elfy> :)
<elfy> never been there myself
<silverlion> well then we should meet there
<elfy> given the state of UK transport and it being a long walk from here - you can get the first beer in :p
<elfy> well -going to make the most of the sun - off out now - have a good day at work thinking about the next one :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<czajkowski> Goood day to all!
<silverlion> czajkowski: aloha
<silverlion> everything alright?
<czajkowski> silverlion: it's a good day !
<silverlion> czajkowski: it has been a good week for me too
<silverlion> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-24
<silverlion> happy sunday everybody
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-23
<tsimonq2> oh okay thanks pleia2 :)
<davidcalle> Morning ! o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: popey: hey hey, how are things? Everyone safe at home?
<popey> Morning!
<popey> Yes! I had the *best* flight home ever!  😃
<davidcalle> popey: hah :D
<popey> I ended up sat next to a guy who works for ARM, and who was one of the original team who created the Acorn BBC Micro computer :)
<popey> Had nice long chats about computer history.
<davidcalle> Neat :)
<elacheche> Thx svij popey & all :)
<elacheche> Morning!
<svij> morning!
<davidcalle> popey: dholbach: mhall119, should we use the meeting later today to organize (and flesh out!) our sprint work items on a board?
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, let's do that
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> how's everyone this very sleepy monday
<Kilos> sleepy
<Kilos> hi all
<mhall119> morning all
<mhall119> davidcalle: +1
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, are you here for our 1-on-1? :)
 * dholbach leaves the hangout again...
<jose> dpm: hey, do you or anyone on the team have a sec?
<popey> jose: wassup?
<jose> popey: I need to get a +1 to this sponsorship brochure, and get it sent to someone in Legal as well as Abi to confirm Canonical can receive the sponsorshipt
<popey> jose: has it already been sent?
<jose> popey: no, I don't know where to send it to you, if individually or if you have a mailing list
<svij> oh that reminds me of our sponsorship brochure… any news regarding that mhall119? My last information is, that you wanted to talk to legal.
<popey> sure, anyone can deal with it, dpm is on vacation so one of us can deal with it while he's out
<jose> popey: okay, I'll share the doc with all of you individually
<popey> pick one :)
<popey> so we know who owns it
<dpm> thanks jose. I'm going offline now, but I'll be back on Thursday. And as popey says the rest of the team can help in the meantime
<jose> that was... quick :P
<dholbach> brb
<jose> ok, doc shared!
<jose> popey: you think we can have a response on this by Wed? I'd like to send it off to sponsors
<popey> jose: that's not something i can promise
<popey> because we're relying on other peoples schedules and work
<jose> :sadface:
<popey> mhall119: who have we previously spoken to in legal about these documents / brochures?
<mhall119> popey: no, it's on my TODO list for today
<popey> ok
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-24
<czajkowski> aloha
<svij> morning
<Kilos> morning svij and others
<svij> hi Kilos
<svij> jose: where is ubucon LA happening this time?
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<elacheche>  Morning o/
<svij> dholbach: mhall119: since dpm is away and I have nothing much to talk about, I would say, we don't need a meeting later
<dholbach> sounds good - I wouldn't have been able to make it either
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> svij: sounds good, you saw the reply from Abi about the sponsorships?
<mhall119> svij: UbuConLA will bein Lima, Peru again this year
<svij> mhall119: yes and thanks
<svij> I hope we'll get an answer regarding sponsorship soon enough, so I can forward that to one contact from microsoft. :)
<davidcalle> http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/05/23/moving-on-from-github/
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach popey who's up for the Q&A today?
<davidcalle> mhall119: can't, sorry
<mhall119> dholbach: how about you?
<mhall119> we can talk about snappy playpen :)
<popey> I'll be available
<mhall119> popey: feeling better?
<popey> not especially
<popey> coughing up my lungs every so often gets old
<Kilos> ouch
<dholbach> mhall119, sorry, I have my niece around and I'm watching her right now
<mhall119> ok, I guess it'll be my and Coughy McCoughface
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> popey: ubuntuonair.com is updated with the new hangout video, can you share it on social media?
<popey> yup
<jose> svij: I'm working on a deadline here :P my possible sponsors are waiting on me
<svij> jose: well, mine is beginning of june ;)
<svij> so yeah, me too ;)
<jose> oh! I thought it was later...
<svij> the conference is in november but the possible sponsor needs to konw it in june ;)
<jose> oh, ok
<svij> when is ubuconla happening?
<jose> it's in August, but the people I talked to want to have the info asap
<svij> ah okay, august is not too far away
<svij> november is still ~6 months for us
<czajkowski> our most up to date downloads but if you ask on #couchbase on freenode they may know where more are hidden
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> our most up to date downloads but if you ask on #couchbase on freenode they may know where more are hidden
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it  a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-25
<czajkowski> pleia2: is there a website to order take out that you know off that has the word door in it?
<pleia2> czajkowski: doordash?
<czajkowski> ahhhhh lifesaver!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I know my takeout
<czajkowski> Panda Express here I come!
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> orange chicken time!
<pleia2> czajkowski: loved your wedding photos <3
<czajkowski> thanks I loved the day, it ws a fun day, if I could stop smiling some pics may have wored better but I was happy
<czajkowski> and way easier to deal with a happy laugh than crying :P)
<czajkowski> ruin the makeup :)
<pleia2> haha
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> o/
<mhall119> morning all
<dholbach> team meeting
<dholbach> davidcalle, popey: ^
<mhall119> jose: ping, what's the ubuntu-pe domain you want to register?
<jose> mhall119: ubuntu.pe
<mhall119> jose: why not just use ubuntu-pe.org?
<jose> mhall119: we used to have ubuntu.pe, but it was taken from us when we failed to pay last year. it has a higher reach, and we got a higher number of visits when using that instead of -pe.org
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a good one!
<czajkowski> aloha
 * czajkowski hugs jose 
<czajkowski> jose is my juju charm :D
 * jose hugs czajkowski back
<jose> I'm glad it's working! didn't know it would take so little time
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-26
<Kilos> o/
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<svij> morning!
<Kilos> hi svij and others
<svij> hi Kilos
<svij> davidcalle: do you have an idea, why the profile pics are only visible, when I'm in the edit-mode of the page? http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/speakers/
<davidcalle> svij: I think I do, but let me check
<davidcalle> svij: you pasted the code source of the images from one page to the other?
<svij> I didn't create the page so: no idea
<svij> but it seems to be the c/p from the ubucon-summit speakers page
<davidcalle> Hah, ok, so, long story short, that's probably what this person did, and Django CMS doesn't like that. Image plugins are linked to a text (or other container plugin) and if you move them like this, they only show up in edit mode. You need to replace them by an <img> tage, using the existing image link as the src.
<svij> ah okay
 * svij blames dpm :-)
<svij> thanks!
<davidcalle> svij: np :)
<dpm> hey davidcalle, svij
<dpm> yep, you can blame me :)
<svij> hey dpm :)
<davidcalle> Hey dpm, welcome back :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<svij> no public holiday for you, dpm? and wb ;)
<dpm> yeah, when we lost all data from the site I rebuilt the talks page properly, which took a while, but for the speakers page I did a copy paste, so that the data would be there, and thought "I'll fix it properly later"
<dpm> svij, no, not today, but I'll swap the public holiday for another day
<svij> or "I'll just leave it there and svij can fix it" *hides*
<svij> dpm: cool, I would also like to swap public holidays. ;)
<dpm> svij, oh, all I heard was you're volunteering? :P
<svij> :D
<dpm> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<svij> I already fixed that on the ubucon europe page. :)
<svij> currently adding all submitted speakers
<dpm> good work!
<svij> mariogrip: ping
<svij> tadaa http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/speakers/?edit
<mariogrip> svij: pong
<davidcalle> svij: nice!
<svij> mariogrip: you wanted to submit a talk about ubports, can you do that soon? :)
<svij> so I can add you to the speakers page
<mariogrip> svij: oh, yeah! how where do i do that?
<svij> mariogrip: see http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/talks/ for details
<svij> thanks :)
<mariogrip> svij: jup, i'll do that as soon as i get some time :)
<svij> mariogrip: thanks!
<svij> popey: I need some details about your talk too. :)
<popey> svij: i offered a talk, I need to speak to dpm to find out if I am allowed to attend :)
<svij> ah
<svij> dpm said to me, the community team is coming. ;)
<popey> oh!
<popey> svij: I'll have a think about my talk then and give you a summary
<svij> popey: great
<svij> I've added you to the speakers list nonetheless
<dpm> yep, we're all coming :)
<dpm> thanks svij, popey
<svij> there are a lot of people with "no topic" yet like nhaines, dpm, me, martin wimpress…
<dpm> yeah, I've not yet had the chance to think about mine, whether community, snaps, convergence...
<svij> same for me
<mariogrip> Everyone in the community team is coming! yeeey that's amazing!
<mariogrip> aka the Ubuntu heroes
<svij> and you're the UBuntu phone hero ;)
<dpm> you are rather the heroes :)
<dpm> bbiab
<mariogrip> :D
<svij> ok, added our so far five submitted talks too: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/talks/
<tsimonq2> aww can't come to UbuCon, I have school :/
<popey> :(
<tsimonq2> maybe I can convince dad to let me have off school on that Thursday, Friday, and Monday so we can "take a vacation" :D
<tsimonq2> I'll talk with him later
<tsimonq2> popey: what kind of travel accomodations can I apply for and can I apply for any?
<popey> The community fund can be used to cover travel and accomodation to events. Others have applied in the past.
<popey> https://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<tsimonq2> so do they give the funds beforehand or do they reimburse afterwards?
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> popey: imho it would be beneficial to link the last earnings report on https://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<popey> they are linked at the top
<popey> https://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/reports/
<tsimonq2> oh really? hah
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> popey: if I apply, would it be reasonable for me to apply for an adult to go with me too? or would they have to cover it separate?
<tsimonq2> "they" being the adult
<popey> hard to say. find out costs, apply, see what the result is
<popey> I know in the past for UDS, we have paid for the minor, but the parent paid their own way
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> well thanks popey, and I hope to see you there, if I can make it possible :)
<popey> Sweet
<dpm> yay
<davidcalle> popey: atom snap on its way to the playpen
<popey> yay
<popey> the one from chris wayne?
<davidcalle> yeah, he is going to propose it
<davidcalle> (or pull request it, whatever :) )
<dpm> davidcalle, I've not checked the playpen for the last couple of weeks, and I saw you guys moved it to a new team project in the meantime (good work!) - are permissions and all sorted?
<davidcalle> dpm: IIRC, yes permissions have been sorted, and you have been added to admins on this. Also, we have CI that runs snapcraft on pull requests :)
<dpm> yeah, dholbach mentioned the CI bit to me briefly. Good work!
<davidcalle> thanks to didrocks ;)
<dpm> nice
<dpm> svij, oh, I've been a bit off the grid lately, but I'm just seeing Microsoft on the UbuCon schedule, great work!
<svij> dpm: thanks ;)
<svij> dpm: we may also get microsoft as a sponsor, I'm waiting for an answer of an email what mhall119 send out on monday (to someone from caonnical)
<dpm> excellent
<dpm> I should go away more often
<svij> haha
<dpm> :)
<svij> btw, does Canonical hire also part time people? There are two vacancies which are interesting for me, but I can only work part time (because of me attending university)…
<dpm> svij, unfortunately, as far as I know, generally not
<svij> dpm: ah, sad.
<dpm> svij, when are you planning to finish the studies?
<svij> dpm: probably in 1,5 years
<dpm> ok
<svij> still a rather long time
<dpm> But I still think if you'd applied then, for full time, you'd have much better chances. I'd rather be honest than you spending the time to write an application right now
<svij> yep, that's why I asked before I may apply
<svij> thanks! :)
<dpm> svij, another option to look for in the careers website is for contract work, which you might be able to do in parallel with your studies, but there are generally not many such positions
<svij> it just doesn't happen that often, that I see a job offer where everything in the "required skills" section totally fits for me
<svij> dpm: where do I find that? I only know this page → http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<dpm> svij, that's the place
<dpm> all positions are listed there. If it's contract work it'd be indicated on the position
<svij> ah okay
<svij> not the case though
<dpm> yeah, these are rather seldom
<mhall119> dpm: call time?
<dpm> mhall119, let's!
<jose> popey: hey, do you think I can get a +1 from the team on the brochure? putting the legal/accounting part aside, of course.
<tsimonq2> popey: dad has to work, but I'll see if a tech-savvy family friend can go with me, might be a good time to convert him to Linux! :D
<tsimonq2> popey: BTW http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/ is riddled with typos
<popey> patches welcome :)
<popey> Mostly written by non-native English speakers
<tsimonq2> popey: where am I sending them to?
<popey> good question.
<popey> I dont think I have edit rights to those pages. maybe poke svij
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-27
<tsimonq2> popey: \o/ I'm going to UbuCon!
<popey> wow
<popey> awesome
<tsimonq2> yeah my dad's fiance is gonna take me
<svij> tsimonq2: yep, tell me what's wrong and I'll correct it. :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<svij> *drumroll*
<svij> Jane Silber said, that she would honoured to attend and participate for UbuCon Europe. \o/
<svij> dpm: ^^
<dpm> :)
<dpm> svij, excellent work
<svij> dpm: thanks!
<davidcalle> svij: very nice!
<tsimonq2> "Look forward to two days full of talks, workshops, demos, exhibitions and (hopefully) great food." - *personally* I'd put an ! at the end instead of a .
<tsimonq2> "UbuCon Europe is a conference on everything that is related to Ubuntu an Open Source Software." - should be corrected to "UbuCon Europe is a conference on everything that is related to Ubuntu and Open Source Software."
<tsimonq2> "Join the conference, if you are interested in" to "Join the conference if you are interested in:"
<tsimonq2> probably capitalize the first letter of each bullet point
<tsimonq2> "The UbuCon Europe is open for everyone who has something interesting to tell about Ubuntu or Open Source Software or just want's to listen to interesting talks." to "The UbuCon Europe is open for everyone who has something interesting to tell about Ubuntu or Open Source Software or just want to listen to interesting talks." - that's tricky wording, someone else feel free to correct me
<tsimonq2> in /talks:
<knome> s/want's/wants/
<tsimonq2> "We do have five rooms available with up to seven talks per room per day." to "We have five rooms available with up to seven talks per room per day."
<tsimonq2> I see, go with what knome said :)
<tsimonq2> knome: thanks :)
<knome> np
<tsimonq2> "attach a profile photo" - capitalize
<tsimonq2> and I think that's it
<tsimonq2> svij: here you go ^ :)
<svij> tsimonq2: thanks!
<svij> I'll correct those in a bit
<tsimonq2> svij: yay! :)
<tsimonq2> svij: thank you :)
<svij> tsimonq2: thank you too!
<svij> and hope to see you later this year. :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<svij> tsimonq2: ok, should be all fixed now, if I didn't miss something
<jcastro> mhall119: omg chase down cwayne wrt. those electron apps
<mhall119> jcastro: you know where he works :-P
<jcastro> Oh I will be!
<jcastro> mhall119: oh, I didn't notice he put it in the snap store until just now
<mhall119> oh he did? I'm avoid that, going to try and get upstream to publish it there
<popey> yeah, we should have a policy on that
<dpm> davidcalle, call?
<davidcalle> dpm: omw
<dpm> great
<dpm> davidcalle, lol, I was going to ask you if you knew who this caldav person is and if you thought the pull request makes sense... https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/pull/11
<popey> mhall119: got a link to your krita snapcraft yaml etc pls?
<mhall119> popey: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/tree/krita/krita
<davidcalle> dpm:  :)
<mhall119> popey: I'm working on some improvements to it
<mhall119> also might need to get it building Qt 5.6.1 from upstream :/
<davidcalle> dpm: does the qt5 wiki part brings qt5-launch for free?
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah
<dpm> davidcalle, although I did some env variable changes that broke the styling on the last app I used it with
<mhall119> the one I have for krita might be different than the one in the wiki
<mhall119> pulling this from the wiki scares me, especially considering all the spam problems we've had
<dpm> mhall119, davidcalle, hopefully the fix for bug 1583259 will save us from having to use an additional wrapper to set env variables, looking forward to that one
<davidcalle> mhall119: there are plans for moving on from the wiki for this, only plans though. (maybe it's a switch to mediawiki :D)
<davidcalle> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/david-calle-mic ?
<mhall119> let's give it a try
 * mhall119 is compiling krita again
<popey> thanks mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-29
<Howard__> Is everyone at the BBQ today - or Ok for a chat ?
<tsimonq2> hello Howard__ :)
<Howard__> tsimonq2: Hi your the new guy to the council, am I right ? Also from the UK ..
<tsimonq2> Howard__: I'm not sure you are in the right channel :)
<Howard__> Well thee doesn't seem to be anyone about, today . So ...
<Howard__> I was rying to contact jcastro.
<Howard__> **trying.
<Howard__> join #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-23
<Mister_Q> popey, flexiondotorg are you coming to UbuCon Europe in Paris this year?
<popey> Mister_Q: 8-10 sept?
<ahoneybun> yea popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-28
<Mister_Q> popey yup
<popey> Mister_Q: pong
<Mister_Q> popey, so are you coming to ubucon europe in paris this year?
